# مواضيع قسم الكلى و المسالك البولية - الجهاز البولي   " متجدد "



## اني بل (26 فبراير 2010)

*‏سرطان المثانة*
*Cancer of the Bladder *









*سرطان المثانة هو ورم خبيث يبدأ عادة في البطانة الداخلية للمثانة. يصيب هذا المرض عادة الأشخاص الذين تجاوزوا الخمسين. الرجال أكثر عرضة من النساء - بمعدل ثلاث مرات - للإصابة به، وربما كان هذا بسبب أن الرجال يدخنون أكثر من النساء، وهو عامل رئيسي للتعرض للإصابة بسرطان المثانة . *

*‏هذا وتكون التوقعات المستقبلية لمعظم المصابين به جيدة جدا إذا تم تشخيص المرض وعلاجه مبكرا . وحوالي 80 % ‏من مرضى سرطان المثانة يعيشون لأكثر من 5 سنوات بعد علاج المرض. *

*‏مما يذكر هنا أن حوالي 75% من جميع حالات سرطان المثانة تنحصر في البطانة الداخلية للمثانة (الطبقة الطلائية Epithelium) ويمكن استئصالها جراحيا .*

*في بعض الحالات يستخدم مسبر كهربي Electric probe لتدمير الخلايا السرطانية.*
*السرطانات التي ‏تقتصر على البطانة المذكورة نادرا ما تنتشر إلى أجزاء الجسم الأخرى.*
*سرطان المثانة غالبا ما يكون نتيجة للتعرض لأحد الكيماويات المسببة للسرطان، ‏ولكنه يحدث عادة بعد هذا التعرض بسنوات عديدة.*
*حوالي نصف مجموع الحالات تصيب الأشخاص الذين كانوا يدخنون السجائر في وقت ما من حياتهم. *
*‏كما يكثر حدوث هذا المرض في الأشخاص الذين يعملون في صناعات الجلود والمطاط والأصباغ والألومنيوم وبعض الدهانات نظرا لاستخدام مواد تسمى الأمينات العطرية (الأروماتية aromatic amines) في هذه الصناعات .*

*‏قد تختلف أسباب أو عوامل حدوث سرطان المثانة باختلاف الدول والشعوب. ففي الولايات المتحدة، يكون العامل الرئيسي هو التدخين، بالإضافة إلي الملوثات الصناعية. أما في دول أخرى (حيث تنتشر بعض الأمراض الطفيلية كما يحدث في إقليم وادي النيل) فيوجد سبب أخر رئيسي هو الإصابة بديدان البلهارسيا، إذ يشكل سرطان المثانة أحد أهم مضاعفات الإصابة بهذه الديدان الطفيلية، وخاصة نوع بلهارسيا المجاري البولية (بسبب التأثيرات المسرطنة لبويضاتها). تنتشر الإصابة بين الرجال (وخاصة من يعملون منهم في حقل الزراعة) أكثر من النساء نظرا لكثرة تعرضهم للعدوى من مصادر المياه الملوثة كالترع والبرك والمصارف، مما يزيد قابلية إصابتهم بسرطان المثانة. *

*‏الأعراض*

*قد لا يسبب سرطان المثانة في مراحله المبكرة أية أعراض. معظم المرضى تشخص حالاتهم عندما يجدون دما يختلط ببولهم. من الأعراض الأقل حدوثا كثرة تكرار التبول أو الألم أثناء التبول. *

*‏خيارات العلاج *

*‏عليك بالذهاب إلى الطبيب إذا وجدت دما أو دما متجلطا في بولك أو إذا كان لون بولك ورديا أو برتقاليا أو أحمر. سيقوم الطبيب باختبار بولك لكي يستبعد وجود العدوى ، وقد يرسل عينة منه للمعمل للبحث عن خلايا سرطانية.*

*‏أكثر الوسائل تأكيدا لتشخيص أورام المثانة هي باستخدام منظار المثانة ، الذي يتيح الفرصة للطبيب أن ينظر مباشرة إلى بطانة المثانة ويحدد موضع أية أورام أو تعرجات غير طبيعية في تلك البطانة. في نفس الوقت، فقد تؤخذ عينة نسيجية وترسل إلى معمل الباثولوجيا للتشخيص. *

*‏في حالات قليلة، قد يكون الورم من الصغر بحيث تتعذر رؤيته من خلال منظار المثانة. بدلا من ذلك، فإنه يمكن تشخيصه بالعثور على خلايا سرطانية في البول أو بأخذ عينات نسيجية صغيرة متعددة من جميع أجزاء جدار المثانة.*

*‏يعتمد العلاج على درجة (أي مرحلة) السرطان. وأكثر صور سرطان المثانة شيوعا، وهي الصورة المبكرة التي لم تنتشر خارج حدود البطانة الداخلية، يمكن شفاؤها بالجراحة م مع ذلك فنظرا لأن هذا السرطان غالبا ما يعود، فإنه ينصح بإجراء فحص بمنظار المثانة كل 3 ‏إلى 6 ‏شهور على مدى سنين عديدة للتأكد من عدم وجود أورام سرطانية جديدة.*

*‏بعد الجراحة قد يستخدم العلاج الكيماوي chemotherapy أو العلاج المناعي immunotherapy .*

*في العلاج المناعي يستخدم ذلك النوع من البكتيريا العضوية (الباسيلية) المسمى "باسيل كالميت – جويران" bacille calmette-guerin ، وهو اللقاح الشهير (بي.سي.جي) الذي يستخدم للوقاية من الدرن ، وهو يوضع هنا مباشرة على بطانة المثانة لتنبيه الاستجابة المناعية الطبيعية للجسم وحفزها على قتل ما يتبقى من خلايا سرطانية.*

*‏إذا كان السرطان قد انتشر إلى الطبقة العضلية للمثانة، فقد يحتاج الأمر إلى استئصال المثانة (وأية أعضاء أخرى قد وصل إليها السرطان). ففي الرجال يتم استئصال الحويصلتين المنويتين والعقد الليمفية الحوضية والبروستاتا أيضا. كل الرجال تقريبا يصابون بالعجز الجنسي بعد هذه الجراحة. *

*‏أما في النساء فيتم استئصال المبيضين والحالبين والإحليل وجزء من *
*‏جدار المهبل، بالإضافة إلى المثانة.*

*قد ينصح بإتباع نظام علاجي من العلاج الكيماوي والعلاج الإشعاعي بعد الجراحة. أكثر من نصف المرضى الذين تجرى لهم هذه الجراحة يعيشون بعدها ‏لمدة تزيد عن ه سنوات. *
*‏*
*إذا استؤصلت المثانة، فلابد حينئذ من اصطناع مثانة بديلة artificial bladder. الأسلوب التقليدي هو نقل موضعي الحالبين بحيث يفتحان في قطعة معزولة من الأمعاء. هذه القطعة ‏تخترق جدار البطن لتفرغ محتوياتها من البول في حقيبة أو كيسر بلاستيكي plastic bag يثبت على السطح الخارجي للجسم. وهذا ما يسمى التفميم ostomy وهي مماثلة لأنواع التفميم التي يتم عملها بعد الاستئصال الجراحي للأمعاء. *
*‏ثمة أسلوب أحدث يسمى الخزان البولي بدون حقيبة. وهو عبارة عن جيب أو كيس يتم إعداده من قطعة من الأمعاء ويوضع في داخل جدار البطن مباشرة، يمكنك إدخال قسطرة من خلال ثقب ‏صغير في جدار البطن لتفريغ البول. في بعض الحالات، يمكن توصيل هذا الجيب الداخلي بالإحليل حتى يمكنك التبول ‏بشكل طبيعي . *


http://www.6abib.com/a-1517.htm

نتابع بمشيئة الرب ​


----------



## اني بل (26 فبراير 2010)

*جلطة في الوريد الكلوي*
*Renal Vein Thrombosis *









*الوريدان الكلويان هما الوريدان اللذان يحملان الدم إلى خارج الكليتين، وفي حالة تجلط الدم في الوريد الكلوي ‏يحدث انسداد جزئي أو كامل بأحد الوريدين بسبب جلطة دموية blood clot. *

*‏يمكن أن تنتج حالة تجلط الدم في الوريد الكلى، من انسداد الوريد بسبب ورم أو إصابة خطيرة في الظهر أو البطن. كما يمكن أن تحدث في حالة المتلازمة الكلوية nephrotic syndrome. ويمكن (نادرا جدا) أن تصيب الأطفال المصابين بجفاف بالغ. *

*‏الأعراض*

*تشمل الأعراض ألما بالغا في ظهرك على أحد جانبي العمود الفقاري أو في أسفل الظهر. مع ذلك ففي أغلب الحالات لا يسبب هذا المرض أية أعراض. *

*‏التشخيص*

*عليك بإبلاغ هذه الأعراض إلى طبيبك، الذي سوف يقوم بدوره باختبار بولك للكشف عن البروتين وخلايا الدم الحمر التي تعتبر علامات على التلف الكلوي kidney damage، كما تبحث اختبارات الدم عن وجود أية تغيرات في وظائف الكلية. قد يفلح جهاز دوبلر للموجات فوق الصوتية Doppler ultrasound الذي يعاين تدفق الدم خلال الأوعية الدموية في الكشف عن تجلط الدم في الوريد الكلوي عن طريق إظهار المناطق التي يتسبب عندها الانسداد في إبطاء تدفق الدم. *

*‏قد يأمر طبيبك أيضا بعمل تصوير ‏خاص بأشعة إكس يتضمن حقن مادة (صبغة) تباينية داخل وعاء دموي من عند المنطقة الأربية. هذه الصبغة التباينية تأخذ طريقها حتى تصل إلى الوريد الكلوي ، ويتم التقاط سلسلة متتابعة من صور أشعة إكس لإظهار موضع الانسداد بالجلطة. غير أن استخدام هذه الصبغة قد يسبب أثارا جانبية. لهذا السبب، فقد يجرى اختبار يتجنب احتمال الآثار الجانبية (وعادة ما يكون هو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي للأوردة الكلوية magnetic resonance imaging of the renal veins). *

*‏العلاج*

*يتضمن العلاج تناول عقاقير مضادة للتجلط anticoagulant drugs لتقليل تجلط الدم. في حالة وجود ورم كلوي يسد الوريد، فإنه يعالج كما هو موصوف تحت موضوع "سرطان الكلى". اضغط على الوصلة التالية*

*http://www.6abib.com/a-1188.htm *


----------



## اني بل (26 فبراير 2010)

*الفشل الكلوي الحاد*
*Acute Renal Failure *








*‏هو توقف مفاجئ للكليتين لبضع ساعات أو أيام أو أسابيع وذلك نتيجة لنقص الإمداد من الأكسجين والتغذية، ويحدث ذلك عند انخفاض ضغط الدم لفترة طويلة أو نتيجة لمرض حاد يصيب الكليتين، ويتضاعف الأثر إذا تكرر ذلك على فترات متقاربة. *

*‏أهم أسباب الفشل الكلوي الحاد : *
*‏*
*1. الهبوط الحاد في ضغط الدم الناتج عن النزيف الحاد، أو فقدان كمية كبيرة ‏من السوائل عن طريق الجهاز الهضمي (القيء أو الإسهال) أو عن طريق الجلد (الحروق). *

*2. سموم البكتريا التي تلوث الجروح النازفة في الحوادث، وبعض العمليات الجراحية.*

*3. أمراض الكبيبات الكلوية Glomerulonephritis وهي أمراض كثيرة يمكن علاج أغلبها.*

*4. ‏تسمم الحمل أو الإصابة بنزيف خلال عملية الإجهاض، أو الولادة. *

*5. سموم أنسجة العضلات الميتة الناتجة بسبب سحق الأطراف أثناء الحوادث، أو الحروق. *

*6. الخضاب ( الهيموجلوبين) الناتج عن تكسر كرات الدم الحمراء لأسباب عديدة أهمها نقل الدم غير المتطابق.*

*7. انسداد شرايين الإمداد للكليتين نتيجة تجلط الدم ، أو التهابات الشعيرات الدموية الحادة.*

*8. ‏الاستعمال الخاطئ لبعض الأدوية، وبصفة خاصة المضادات الحيوية .*

*9. ‏انسداد مفاجئ بالحالب (حصاة أو جلطة دموية) وذلك في حالة إصابة الكلية الأخرى بمرض سابق. *

*10. التشوهات الخلقية ( الضمور، عدم النمو ) Dysplasia, Hypoplasia*

*نتائج الفشل الكلوي: *
*‏*
*عند توقف الكليتين عن العمل يحدث الآتي: *

*1. تراكم السموم : تعد عملية إفراز السموم وطردها مع البول إلى الخارج من أهم وظائف الكليتين، وتتكون السموم نتيجة عمليات الأيض ****bolism، وعندما تتوقف الكليتان عن العمل تتراكم هذه المواد في الدم وتؤدي إلى حالة تراكم البولينا Uremia(وجود سموم البول في الدم) ومن أهم هذه السموم ، اليوريا التي تؤثر على نشاط المخ والأجزاء الحيوية الأخرى في الجسم، مما يؤدي إلى الخمول ، حيث تتوالى الأعراض إلى أن تصل إلى التشنج والغيبوبة.*

*2. ‏ضعف النمو عند الأطفال: ويحدث ذلك بسبب ازدياد حموضة الدم، نقص فيتامين *
*‏(د) اللازم لبناء العظام، وعدم الاستجابة لهرمون النمو بسبب وجود البولينا ، وتؤدي هذه العوامل إلى ضعف النمو عند الأطفال. *

*3. الكساح الكلوي Renal-Rickets: هو نوع من أنواع الكساح الناتج عن اضطرابات في وظيفة الكليتين مما يؤثر على عنصري الكالسيوم والفسفور ومن ثم ترسيبهما في العظام. *

*4. فقر الدم ( الأنيميا ) ‏Anemia: وذلك نتيجة نقص هرمون الخضاب Erythropiotin في الدم.*

*5. ارتفاع حموضة الدم : ومن أهم علامات حموضة الدم: القلق، والهيجان، والتنفس السريع، مع مضاعفات أخرى كاضطراب ضربات القلب والموت المفاجئ، ويتمثل علاج هذه الحالة بإعطاء المادة القلوية المعادلة مثل كربونات الصوديوم .*

*6. اختلال توازن الأملاح والسوائل في الجسم .*

*7. ارتفاع ضغط الدم : تعد الكلية المنظم الرئيس لضغط الدم، وفي حالة اعتلالها أو تليفها - كما في الفشل الكلوي - فإنها تفرز كمية عالية من هرمون الرينين الذي يؤدي إلى انقباض الشرايين، وارتفاع ضغط الدم .*

*8. نتائج أخرى لحدوث الفشل الكلوي : يحدث الفشل الكلوي التهابات أغشية القلب و ذلك بسبب ارتفاع مادة اليوريا في الدم، و كذلك ضعف الجهاز العصبي، مما يؤدي إلى فقد الإحساس في الأطراف، وتعد هذه الأعراض أقل حدوثا عند الأطفال. *
*‏*
*الأعراض والعلامات : *

*‏قد لا يشكو مريض الفشل الكلوي من أعراض لعدة أيام بعد توقف الكليتين عن العمل بصفة حادة، و ذلك إلى حين تجمع كمية كافية من السموم لإحداث الأعراض الملموسة، إلا أن بعض المرضى يمكنهم ملاحظة نقص كمية البول، و خاصة عند وجود انسداد بالحالب حيث يكون المغص إشارة واضحة لذلك. *

*‏وتبدأ الشكوى الناتجة عن تسمم الفشل الكلوي (تسمم البولينا) عادة في اليوم الرابع أو الخامس من حدوث الفشل الكلوي الحاد. *

*‏وتبدأ الأعراض في الأيام التالية مضافا إليها وبشكل تدريجي الأعراض الأخرى للفشل الكلوي الحاد وهي تشمل: *

*1. زيادة في عمق التنفس وسرعته، وذلك بسبب زيادة حموضة الدم، ويشكو المريض أحيانا من صعوبة التنفس نتيجة احتقان الرئتين، أو الإحساس بألم أثناء التنفس ‏بسبب التهاب الغشاء البلوري المغلف للرئتين نتيجة ترسيب بلورات البولينا.*

*2. ‏الشعور بتنميل والخدل بالأطراف وضعف بالعضلات، مع رجفة تزداد شدتها إلى أن تصل إلى التشنج العام. *

*3. ‏الدوخة وعدم القدرة على التركيز مع الرغبة في النوم وتزداد إلى أن تصل إلى *
*‏الغيبوبة.*

*4. ‏خفقان واضطراب النبض مع ألم في منطقة القلب. *

*5. جفاف الجلد والأغشية المخاطية خاصة بالفم والبلعوم. *

*6. تلون الجلد بلون ترابي، مع احتمال ظهور بلورات بيضاء صغيرة على الوجه واليدين تمثل ترسيب البولينا.*

*التشخيص: *
*‏*
*يبدأ الفشل الكلوي بشكل غير محسوس إلى أن تصل نسبة عمل الكليتين إلى أقل من 25% ‏و تبدأ عندها الأعراض بالظهور، ويستطيع الطبيب تشخيص الفشل الكلوي، وذلك بقياس نسبة الكرياتين واليوريا في الدم، وقد يصعب معرفة أسباب الفشل الكلوي في الحالات المتأخرة. *

*العلاج *

*‏الفشل الكلوي الحاد قابل للشفاء، إلا في حالات الانسداد البولي الذي يحتاج لتدخل جراحي، وبعض الالتهابات المناعية التي تحتاج للعلاج بمركبات الكورتيزون، ويحتاج الشفاء لعدة أيام أو أسابيع قد لا تسمح بها حالة المريض الذي قد تأتيه المنية نتيجة التسمم، وهنا يأتي دور العلاج (بالديلزة) : الكلى الاصطناعية - (الغسيل البريتوني). *
*‏وهكذا يمكن إخراج المواد السامة بوسائل اصطناعية للمحافظة على حياة المريض *
*‏للفترة اللازمة للعلاج . *


*‏مبادئ عمل الديلزة: *
*‏*
*يبدأ العلاج بالديلزة عند بلوغ مستوى التسمم حداً معيناً يمكن التعرف عليه بسهولة بمتابعة تطور الاضطرابات في تحليل كيمياء الدم، وعندئذ يصبح أي علاج ‏تحفظي بتنظيم الغذاء ، وضبط ضغط الدم ، واستعمال بعض العقاقير للمحافظة على مستوى الأملاح وحموضة الدم، مخاطرة لا مبرر لها، يجب البدء في الديلزة ‏بمعدل 3 - 4 ‏مرات أسبوعيا حتى يبدأ البول في التزايد إلى أن يصل للمعدلات الطبيعية، وهذه هي علامة بدء الشفاء. *

*يستمر البول في التزايد حتى يصل إلى كميات كبيرة تتعدى المعدلات الطبيعية ، ‏وذلك لفترة تعادل تقريباً تلك الفترة التي انقطع فيها، وتتحسن صورة الدم بسرعة، وبتوقف العلاج بالديلزة، ثم يبدأ البول في التناقص مرة ثانية إلى أن يصل للمستوى الطبيعي، حينئذ يكون الإنسان منهكاً بسب المرض الأصلي الذي سبب الفشل الكلوي الحاد، وبسبب آثار هذا الفشل نفسه. *

*‏وخلال فترة النقاهة، يكون المريض عرضة للعدوى بسهولة، مما يستدعي مراقبته بدقة، وعزله عن مصادر العدوى، وتغذيته بالأغذية الفنية بالسعرات والبروتينيات ‏والفيتامينات حتى يسترد صحته تماماً. *

*‏وعادة لا يترك الفشل الكلوي الحاد أي أثر على الكليتين، حيث تعودان إلى نشاطهما الطبيعي في حوالي 95% من الحالات، دون مضاعفات مستقبلية، أما في الحالات القليلة التي تكون فيها الإصابة شديدة تؤثر على الشرايين أو الكبيبات، فقد تستمر إصابة الكلى مدى الحياة، يصاحبها تليف بأنسجتها قد يؤدي بالتدريج إلى الفشل الكلوي المزمن. *

*‏وحين تصل كفاءة عمل الكليتين إلى أقل من 10% ، تصبح الحياة غير ممكنة بدون إجراء عملية الغسيل الكلوي الدوري لتخليص الجسم من السموم والسوائل الزائدة حتى تتم عملية زرع الكلى للمريض، وهي العلاج الأمثل لمريض الفشل الكلوي المزمن.*


نتابع في نفس القسم عن وظائف الكلى​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

الشكر  لمجهودك يا اني 

كتلة مواضيع مهمة اتيتي بها

الرب يبارك محهودك..


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

*وظائف الكلى *









*‏يحتوي جسم الإنسان الطبيعي على كليتين تزن كل واحدة منهما حوالي 150 جم، ويتراوح طولها في الشخص الطبيعي البالغ ما بين 11 – 13 سم، ويبلغ قطرها 4 - 5 ‏سم، وهي كلوية الشكل. *
*‏تقع الكليتان في تجويف البطن على جانبي العمود الفقري، على مستوى الفقرات القطنية (من الأولى حتى الثالثة) ، وتتكون كل كلية من حوالي مليون وحدة كلوية (كليون) Nephron وكل كليون يتكون من كبيبة Glomerulin وأنابيب ترشيح Tubules . *

*‏أهم وظائف الكلى*

*1. إخراج البول: *

*‏تبدأ عملية الإخراج بالترشيح وذلك بمرور الدم خلال الكبيبات التي تسمح بمرور السوائل والأملاح من خلالها إلى الأنابيب المرشحة التي تمتص الأملاح والسوائل بمعدلات متوازنة بحسب حاجة الجسم، وتفرز السوائل والأملاح التي لا يحتاجها الجسم عن طريق البول الذي يتكون من هذه السوائل والأملاح وإفرازات أخرى. *

*2. التحكم في ضغط الدم*

*‏تعد الكلى من أهم نقاط التحكم في ضغط الدم ، فعند انخفاض ضغط الدم لسبب أو لآخر، تفرز الكلى هرمون الرينين H Rennin الذي ينشط مجموعة من التفاعلات الكيميائية، ويؤدي في النهاية إلى انقباض الشرايين الطرفية، وزيادة ضخ الدم من القلب ، مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم، وبالعكس فعندما يرتفع ضغط الدم عن المعدل الطبيعي، تفرز الكلى بعض المواد، التي تؤدي إلى انبساط الشرايين الطرفية ومن ثم اتساعها ، حتى تستوعب كمية أكبر من الدم فتؤدي إلى انخفاض الضغط .*

*3. تنظيم معدل إنتاج كرات الدم الحمراء*

*‏نظراً لاحتياج الكلى إلى كميات كبيرة من الأكسجين لتأدية وظائفها ، حيث إن خلاياها تعتبر من أكثر خلايا الجسم حساسية لنقص الإمداد بالدم ( الأكسجين ، التغذية ) ، فتقوم الشعيرات الدموية الكلوية بفرز هرمون الاريثروبيوتين Erythropiotein ‏الذي يقوم بتنشيط خلايا نخاع العظام Marrow Bone فيساعد على سرعة تكاثرها ونضجها منتجة عدداً أكثر من كرات الدم الحمراء R.B.Cs وبإفراز هرمون الاريثروبيوتين وما يتبعه من زيادة عدد كرات الدم الحمراء ( الناقل الرئيسي للأكسجين من الرئتين إلى مختلف أنسجة الجسم ) تضمن الكلى الحصول على ‏كميات مناسبة من هذا الأكسجين، وتستمر الكلى في إفراز هذا الهرمون حتى تستوفي ‏احتياجها تماماً، ويأتي ذلك بالوصول إلى المعدل الطبيعي لعدد كرات الدم الحمراء ونسبة الخضاب في الدم .*

*4. تنشيط فيتامين د D*

*فيتامين د هو المسئول عن تنظيم امتصاص الكالسيوم من الأمعاء وترسيبه في العظام، واخراج الزائد منه عن طريق الكلى وغيرها، والمصدر الرئيس لفيتامين (د) هو الإنتاج الذاتي من الدهون تحت الجلد بتأثير أشعة الشمس المباشرة، بالإضافة إلى المصادر الغذائية كالدهون الحيوانية، وأشهرها زيت كبد الحوت.*

*5. ضبط الأس الهيدروجيني PH الدم*

*‏حيث تقوم الكلى بإفراز الأيونات الحمضية الزائدة مثل الهيدروجين واستحداث الكربونات القلوية Na Hco3 واضافتها إلى الدم . *


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور لمرورك شحرورتي ولتشجيعك المستمر


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

*سلس البول Urinary Incontinence *








*سلس البول هو تسرب البول لا إرادياً . رغم إمكان التخلص من هذه المشكلة أو تحسينها في 90% ممن يعانونها، إلا أن واحدا فقط من كل أربعة من المرضى يطلب العون من الأطباء.

‏كثير من المرضى يذعنون لارتداء حفاضات للكبار أو فوط صحية لأنهم يعتقدون أن سلس البول هو جزء طبيعي من مرحلة الشيخوخة.

الشيخوخة في حقيقة الأمر لا تسبب سلس البول ولكنها يمكن أن تسهم فيه. فكلما تقدمت في السن أصبحت تشنجات المثانة أكثر شيوعا . 

‏هناك مرضى آخرون لا يكاشفون الأطباء بمشكلتهم لأنهم يشعرون بالحرج أو يخشون التعرض لاختبارات اختراقية أو للجراحة. 
‏
إن فهمك للجهاز البولي ولعملية التبول الطبيعية يمكن أن يعينك على فهم مشكلة سلس البول. ففي الرجال، يمكن أن تسد البروستاتا المتضخمة تدفق البول، مما يسبب تراكم كميات كبيرة من البول في المثانة، فتتسرب لا إرادياً . 
‏أما في النساء، فقد تصاب العضلة العاصرة البولية بالضعف نتيجة لتلفها أثناء الولادة (المخاض) أو بسبب انخفاض مستويات هرمون الإستروجين بعد سن انقطاع الطمث.

‏كثير من العقاقير الشائعة وتشمل بعض المهدئات ومدرات البول ومضادات الاكتئاب والمسكنات المخدرة، ومعوقات مستقبلات ألفا والأقراص المنومة وأقراص علاج البرد التي تصرف بدون تذكرة طبية، يمكن أيضا أن تسبب احتجاز البول أو تسربه (أو الاثنين معا). 

‏الأنواع الرئيسية لسلس البول

‏سلس البول التوتري
يتميز بتسرب كمية ضئيلة من البول عندما تسعل أو تعطس أو ترفع جسماً ثقيلا أو تمارس مجهودا بدنيا أو تفعل أي شيء يفرض ضغطا على مثانتك. سلس البول التوتري يكون أكثر شيوعاً في النساء بعد الولادة وفي الرجال بعد جراحة للبروستاتا . وهو أكثر أنواع سلس البول شيوعاً في النساء تحت سن الستين.

‏سلسل البول الإلحاحي
يحدث عندما تصاب المثانة بتشنج ، فهي تنقبض فجأة فتطرد البول دون سابق إنذار أو بقليل منه. هذا النوع من سلس البول يكون أكثر شيوعا في الرجال والنساء فوق سن الستين.

‏سلس البول الفيضي
هو أقل شيوعاً بكثير ولكنه يمكن أن يحدث في الرجال ‏الذين يعانون تضخم البروستاتا أو في النساء إثر جراحة بالحوض. فنتيجة للانسداد الجزئي، لا تتمكن المثانة من التفريغ التام، وقد يقطع البول بشكل متكرر. وقد يحدث أيضاً عندما تصبح المثانة شديدة الضعف بسبب مشكلات عصبية. 

‏سلس البول العامر
يتسبب عن حالة مؤقتة أو متقلبة تغيرها وتحدث غالباً في الأشخاص الذين تعدوا الخامسة والستين. العوامل التي غالبا ما تسبب سلس البول العابر هي انخفاض مستويات الإستروجين، بعض الأدوية (مثل المهدئات ومعوقات قناة الكالسيوم)، الهذيان ، عدوى القناة البولية، شرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل، تناول مشروبات مدرة للبول (مثل القهوة ‏أو الكحول)، هبوط القلب ، تعذر الذهاب إلى المرحاض عندما تلح الحاجة إلى التبول، وانحشار البراز.

‏خيارات العلاج 

‏إذا ما كنت تعاني سلس البول، فاذهب إلى الطبيب. اتخذ دفترا لليوميات وسجل فيه ما لا يقل عن ثلاثة أيام من التبول المعتاد. لاحظ متى يحدث سلس البول وماذا كنت تفعل أثناء ذلك، وماذا يجعل المشكلة تسوء، وماذا يجعلها تتحسن. 

‏
بعد أن يطلع الطبيب على تاريخك المرضي ليستبعد الأسباب الأخرى المحتملة، فسوف يجري لك فحصا للجهاز التناسلي. قد يجري أيضا اختبارات بسيطة لانعكاساتك العصبية ‏وقوتك العضلية وللمشي . قد يفحص الطبيب حالة المثانة ليرى ما إذا كانت ممتلئة بشكل غير عادي، مما قد يشير ‏إلى عدم قدرتك على تفريغ مثانتك بشكل كامل.

‏بعض الأشخاص يحتاج إلى اختبارات أكثر تعقيدا ، وتشمل اختبارات لقياس تدفق البول واكتشاف تشنجات المثانة.

‏يتفاوت علاج سلس البول تبعا لنوعه وسببه. ومن الضروري علاج أية حالة مسببة أولا. 

‏يمكن تخفيف سلس البول التوتري في 50% إلى 75‏% من النساء بما يلي:

- أداء التمارين التي تقوي العاصرة البولية مثل تمارين كيجل.
- تعلم التغذية الحيوية المرتدة لمساعدتك في العمل على انقباض العضلات الصحيحة. 
- الاحتفاظ بأدوات خاصة على شكل مخاريط لها أوزان داخل المهبل لتقوية عضلات الحوض.
- إدخال حشوة خاصة أو فرزجة مهبلية أثناء ممارسة التمارين لمنع تسرب البول، فهذه الأدوات تضغط على جدار المهبل فتضغط بالتالي على الإحليل لتغلقه. 
- تناول عقاقير مثل فينيل بروبانولامين أو سودوإفدرين لزيادة قدرة العاصرة البولية على الانقباض (وهذا يفيد 20‏% إلى 60‏% من النساء). هذه العقاقير يجب ألا تستخدم دون استشارة الطبيب خاصة إذا كنت تعانين مرضا بالقلب أو تجاوزت سن الخامسة والستين. 
- استعمال كريم إستروجين عن طريق المهبل أو تناول هرمونات عن طريق الفم (وهذا في حالة ما إذا كنت قد دخلت في مرحلة انقطاع الطمث)، وهذه المستحضرات يمكن أن تزيد قدرة العاصرة البولية على البقاء مغلقة. 
- زرع الكولا جين. فى هذا الإجراء يتم حقن مادة الكولاجين المنقاة المأخوذة من البقر حول العاصرة البولية. يقوم ‏الجسم بتكسير أو تحليل الكولا جين لتكوين نسيج ندبي (تليفي) يدعم عضلات العاصرة. تعطى هذه الحقن في مكتب (عيادة) الطبيب وتحتاج عادة إلى تكرارها مرة أو مرتين. حوالي نصف عدد النساء اللاتي تجرى لهن هذه الطريقة تتحسن أعراضهن، غير أنها أقل نجاحاً في الرجال.
- إجراء جراحة لتقوية عضلات الحوض أو لرفع المثانة إلى أعلى (وهذا إذا لم تفلح العلاجات المذكورة أعلاه). كثير من الجراحات تحتاج فقط إلى شق صغير في البطن، بينما تجرى جراحات أخرى عن طريق المهبل.


‏يمكن المساعدة في علاج سلس البول الإلحاحي بإعادة تدريب المثانة وهو الإجراء الذي يمكن أن يحسن هذه الحالة المرضية فيما يصل إلى 75‏% من ‏الأشخاص الذين يعانونها .
إعادة تدريب المثانة تتضمن زيادة القدرة التخزينية للمثانة عن طريق تعلم تثبيط الحوافز والإلحاحات المفاجئة، وإطالة الفترة ما بين مرات التبول، بدءاً من ساعة إلى ساعتين، لتزيد تدريجياً حتى تصل إلى 3 ‏أو 4 ‏ساعات. هناك طريقة أخرى وهي التبول على أساس جدول زمني يتم إعداده خصيصاً .
‏أكثر العقاقير فاعلية في علاج سلس البول الإلحاحي هي أوكسي بيوتينين وبروبانثيلين، وتولتيرودين وبعض مضادات الاكتئاب غير متجانسة التركيب الحلقي. لكن يعيب هذه العقاقير كثرة حدوث الآثار الجانبية مثل جفاف الفم. 
‏ويمكن عن طريق العقاقير تحسين أعراض سلس البول الإلحاحي فيما يصل إلى نصف عدد المرضى، وبالفعل يتم باستخدام العقاقير شفاء سلس البول الإلحاحي فيما يصل إلى ثلث عدد المرضى.

‏قد تتحسن حالة سلس البول الفيضي بتناول عقاقير من معوقات ألفا وهي برازوسين أو تيرازوسين أو دوكسازوسين إذا كانت المشكلة هي تضخم البروستاتا . هذه العقاقير تستخدم غالبا لعلاج ضغط الدم المرتفع. ويمكنها أيضا أن تساعد على إرخاء العضلة العاصرة الإحليلية والألياف العضلية بالبروستاتا مما يقلل الاحتجاز البولي وقابلية تسريب البول. 

‏أخيراً توجد أجهزة شخصية تساعد على حفز النشاط المتناسق للمثانة، وهي تستخدم حالياً وتتطور باستمرار. هذه الأجهزة تنفع بعض المرضى الذين لم يحصلوا على التفريج الكافي باستخدام الأدوية. *


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

*الفحص بمنظار المثانة Cystoscopy *









*‏الفحص بمنظار المثانة هو إجراء يتيح للطبيب أن يعاين الإحليل والمثانة بشكل مباشر. في هذا الإجراء يتم إدخال أنبوبة ضيقة مع مصدر ضوئي وكاميرا من خلال الإحليل حتى تصل إلى المثانة.*
*يستطيع الطبيب عن طريقه أن يرى المسالك البولية من الداخل ويلاحظ أية حصى أو أورام أو غير ذلك من الحالات التي تعيب الجهاز البولي.*

*‏يتم هذا الإجراء عادة في العيادة الخارجية باستخدام منظار المثانة المرن مع تخدير سطحي، وقد كان فيما مضى يتم باستخدام منظار المثانة الصلب مع تخدير شوكي أو تخدير عام.*
*تجرى فحوص منظار المثانة المرن عادة في عيادة الطبيب، بينما تجرى فحوص منظار المثانة الصلب عادة في المستشفى.*

*يبدأ هذا الإجراء بأن يرقد الشخص المطلوب فحصه على ظهره ، ويقوم الطبيب بخفة بإدخال منظار المثانة في إحليل هذا الشخص ثم مثانته. قد يستطيع هذا الشخص أن يرى ما يراه الطبيب ولكن على شاشة مرقاب (مونيتور) .*

*‏بنا ء على سبب الاختبار، فقد يقوم الطبيب بدفع الماء إلى المثانة لمعرفة مقدار ما تستطيع الاحتفاظ به من البول، وقد يقوم أيضاً بإدخال أداة صغيرة لأخذ عينة دقيقة من النسيج لفحصها تحت المجهر. *
*‏*
*بعد أن يُفحص الشخص بمنظار المثانة، فمن المرجح أن ينصحه الطبيب بتجنب المجهود الرياضي والممارسات الجنسية لمدة أسبوع أو اثنين وان يشرب الكثير من السوائل. *

*‏أغلب فحوص منظار المثانة تتم بدون مضاعفات. مع ذلك، يوجد احتمال قليل لإدخال العدوى إلى المثانة أو إصابة الإحليل أو المثانة. ووجود كمية قليلة من الدم في البول هو أمر طبيعي إذا حدث أثناء اليوم الأول بعد الفحص، ولكن إذا استمر بعد ذلك يجب إبلاغه للطبيب. كما يجب إبلاغه بأي عسر في التبول أو حمى، مما يمكن أن يشير إلى حدوث إصابة أو تلوث بالمثانة. *


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

*الانسداد البولي Urinary Obstruction *













*‏‏الانسداد البولي هو انسداد تدفق البول في أي موضع في القناة البولية. هذا الانسداد يمنع البول الناتج عن الكلى من تصريفه إلى خارج الجسم. في النهاية فقد يرتجع البول إلى أعلى حتى يدمر الكلى.*

*‏في الرجال، يكون أكثر أسباب الانسداد البولي شيوعاً هي تضخم البروستاتا، أو سرطان المثانة ، أو وجود حصاة في الحالب ، أو سرطان البروستاتا.*
*في النساء قد يحدث كنتيجة للعدوى الشديدة بالقناة البولية أو للحصى أو لسرطان المثانة. *

*‏تشمل الأعراض الشائعة تعسر بدء تدفق البول، طول زمن التبول مع ضعف تيار البول، تكرار التبول مع قلة كمياته، أو تقطر البول بعد التبول. بعض المرضى يعانون من أعراض سلس البول الإلحاحي ‏وسلس البول الفيضي . *
*‏*
*في الحالات الشديدة قد تعجز عن التبول مطلقاً، أو قد تشعر بألم في أسفل البطن، أو قد تلاحظ وجود انتفاخ أو كتلة أسفل البطن. قد تعاني أعراضاً لعدوى القناة البولية أو عدوى بالكلى .*

*‏قد تشمل الاختبارات التشخيصية فحص المثانة والكليتين بالموجات فوق الصوتية أو التصوير المثاني الإحليلي للبحث عن سبب الانسداد .*
*أحياناً ما يستخدم الفحص بمنظار المثانة للنظر مباشرة داخل الجهاز البولي بحثا عن السبب. *
*‏*
*في حالات الانسداد الشديدة قد يحتاج الأمر إلى إدخال قسطرة لتصريف البول من المثانة. وإلا فإن العلاج بالأدوية أو بالجراحة يكون موجهاً إلى سبب الحالة. *


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

*تضيق الإحليل Urethral Stricture *








*‏الإحليل (أو مجرى البول) هو القناة التي يمر من خلالها البول إلى خارج المثانة، وتضيق الإحليل هو حالة نادرة ، تحدث في أغلب من يصابون بها نتيجة لتكون نسيج ندبي (تليفي) بعد إصابة الإحليل بالأذى أو بالأمراض المنتقلة جنسياً التي لم تعالج مثل السيلان أو التهاب الإحليل من غير المكورات السيلانية .

‏تشمل الأعراض التبول المؤلم و/أو المتعسر، بالإضافة إلى بطء أو تقطع تيار البول. قد تلاحظ أنك تتبول بشكل أكثر تكراراً ، ولكن بكمية أقل في كل مرة، أو أن 
‏بولك ينزل على شكل قطرات. تضيق الإحليل قد يكون مسئولاً أيضاً عن حالات عدوى الجهاز البولي المتكررة.

‏عليك بإبلاغ أعراضك إلى الطبيب. سوف يقوم بإجراء اختبارات البول للبحث عن العدوى ، وقد يختبرك للكشف عن الأمراض المنتقلة جنسيا . إذا شك في وجود تضيق بالإحليل، فقد يتخذ ترتيبه لإجراء الفحص بمنظار المثانة لتحديد التشخيص. 

‏في حالة الضرورة، فإن العلاج يتكون من مط قناة الإحليل برفق، تحت التخدير الموضعي، بإدخال مجموعة متتالية من القضبان التي تقوم تدريجيا بتوسيع (أي فتح) التضيق. قد يحتاج الأمر إلى إجراء هذا التوسيع عدة مرات.

‏قد يكون من الضروري إجراء الجراحة إذا كانت قناة الإحليل لا تبقى متسعة بعد عملية التوسيع. هذا الإجراء يتضمن استخدام أدوات يتم إدخالها من خلال منظار المثانة لإزالة النسيج الندبي الذي يسبب التضيق. *


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

*المتلازمة المرضية الكلوية 
Nephrotic Syndrome *









*المتلازمة الكلوية هي مجموعة من الاعراض و العلامات المعملية التي تنتج عن ضرر يصيب المرشحات الدقيقة للكلى ( الكبيبات ) . هذا الضرر يجعل البروتين ( خاصة الزلال او الالبومين ) يتسرب من الدم ليصل الى البول ، و هذا يقلل كمية الزلال في الدم و يجعل السوائل تتسرب من الاوعية الدموية الى الانسجة مما يتسبب في تورم الجسم ( اديما ) . 
و رغم إن الكليتين قد تعملان بشكل طبيعي ( باستثناء الضرر المذكور ) فإنهما لا يقدران على إخراج الملح الزائد في البول ، مما قد يزيد حالة إحتجاز السوائل تدهوراً .

الاسباب :

سبب المتلازمة الكلوية في حوالي 85% من الاطفال و 20% من الكبار هو حالة تسمى مرض التغير الادنى ، وسبب التسمية أنه لا تظهر في العينة الكلوية التي تؤخذ لفحصها سوى تغيرات طفيفة جداً ، وهذه الحالة في العادة لا تكون مصحوبة بارتفاع في ضغط الدم و لا بالفشل الكلوي .

أكثر اسباب المتلازمة الكلوية شيوعا في الكبار هو مرض السكر ، و الامراض الاخرى المختلفة التي تصيب الكبيبة الكلوية و التي تكون اكثر شدة من مرض التغير الادنى ( و تشمل امراضا مثل : التصلب الكبيبي ، الاعتلال الكبيبي الغشائي ، الالتهاب الكلوي الكبيبي التكاثري الغشائي ، و الالتهاب الكلوي الكبيبي التكاثري الوعائي الوسطي ) ، يمكن ايضا ان تسبب المتلازمة الكلوية .

تشمل الاسباب الاقل شيوعا للمتلازمة الكلوية : الذئبة ، الورم النخاعي المتعدد ، فيروس نقص المناعة البشري ، و ظهورها كأثر جانبي لبعض الادوية .

الاعراض :

تشمل الاعراض تورم الساقين و القدمين و البطن و الوجه . 
قد تشعر بالارهاق و فقدان الشهية و تصاب بالاسهال .

خيارات التشخيص :

الحصول على التاريخ الطبي الكامل للحالة المرضية ، والفحص الطبي ، بالاضافة الى اختبار الدم و البول .
قد تحتاج ايضا الى أخذ عينة كلوية.

خيارات العلاج :

يمكن علاج مرض التغير الادنى بتناول عقاقير الكورتيكوستيرويدات و مدرات البول لتنشيط تصريف السوائل ، و مع ذلك يكثر حدوث التحسن و الانتكاس فيما يتعلق بكثرة البروتين في البول .

إذا كان فحص العينة الكلوية يظهر ان المتلازمة الكلوية قد نتجت عن امراض كبيبية اكثر خطورة بخلاف مرض التغير الادنى ، فقد تكون بحاجة الى تناول عقاقير قوية مثبطة للمناعة ، و سوف ينصح الطبيب بالاستمرار على نظام غذائي يحدد الملح و السوائل .*


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

مواضيييعك مميزة أكثر مني يا حلوة ... ههههههههههههه سبقتيني ونجحت ههههههههههه بس فرحانة بابداعك 
تستحقي التقييم


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

مرورك افرحني يا عسل وزاد فرحي فرحا"


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

*تضيق الشريان الكلوي 
Renal Artery Stenosis *









*هي حالة تضيق او انسداد او الاثنين معاً تصيب الشريان الكلوي وهو الوعاء الدموي الرئيسي الذي يغذي الكلية بالدم . 
يسبب تدهور توارد الدم تفاعلاً تسلسلياً كيميائياً وهرمومونياً يمكن ان يؤدي الى ارتفاع ضغط الدم او فشل كلوي مزمن .

قد ينتج تضيق الشريان الكلوي عن تغلظ جدار الشريان ( حالة من سوء التكوين الليفي العضلي لهذا الجدار ) او عن انسدادات داخل الشريان بسبب البلاكات ( اللويحات ) الناتجة عن حالة التصلب العصيدي للشرايين .

حالة سوء التكوين الليفي العضلي تحدث اكثر في النساء و صغار البالغين من الشباب ، اما تصلب الشرايين أساساً في كبار البالغين أي كبار السن .

الأعراض :

لا توجد عادة أي أعراض ، وقد يكتشف تضيق الشريان الكلوي أثناء استقصاء حالة ارتفاع في ضغط الدم أو انخفاض في وظائف الكلى .

خيارات التشخيص :

قد يشك الطبيب بوجود حالة تضيق بالشريان الكلوي إذا كنت تعاني من ارتفاع في ضغط الدم او إذا استمع من خلال سماعته الى صوت ضجيج غير طبيعي يسمى طبياً لغط (bruit ) او حفيف يحدث مع كل دقة للقلب كلما دُفع الدم عبر منطقة الانسداد .

قد يُجرى مسح تصويري بالرنين المغناطيسي للكلية لمعاينة تدفق الدم من خلال الشريان ، وللبحث عن منطقة التضيق .

يمكن أن يكشف الفحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية عن حجم الكلية الذي يكون غالباً أصغر بسبب انخفاض تدفق الدم .

قد يُجرى تصوير الشرايين بالاشعة لتحديد موضع الانسداد او التضيق بدقة أكثر .

خيارات العلاج :

يهدف العلاج الى التحكم في ضغط الدم و استعادة تدفق الدم الى الكلية .

يمكن عن طريق الادوية كبح ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، كما يمكن بالجراحة توسيع الشريان الضيق .

قد ينصح الطبيب بإجراء عملية التوسيع الشرياني بالبالون ، وفيها يتم إدخال قسطرة في طرفها بالون صغير و توجيهها من خلال أحد شرايين الساق حتى تصل الى الشريان الكلوي الضيق ثم يتم نفخ البالون ليتمدد و يضغط على جدر الشريان الضيق من الداخل الى الخارج و بهذا تتسع قناته الداخلية .

كبديل لهذا ، قد تجرى جراحة التخطي لاستئصال الجزء التالف من الشريان و إعادة توصيل النهايتين السليمتين .

في حالات نادرة يكون من الضروري إستئصال الكلية لمنع ارتفاع ضغط الدم . *


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

*سرطان الكلية ، سرطان الكلى
Kidney cancer *









*سرطان الكلية هو ورم خبيث ينمو في نسيج الكلية . سرطانات الكلية تنتشر بصفة عامة إلى الأجزاء الأخرى من الجسم بسرعة أبطأ من السرطانات الاخرى . مع ذلك فهي يصعب إكتشافها مبكرآ لأنها في العادة لا تسبب أعراضآ في مراحلها المبكرة .
الورم السرطاني بالكلية عادة ما لا يعوق وظائف الكلية إلا بعد أن يصل إلى حجم ضخم .
وتبقى على قيد الحياة نسبة تتراوح بين 60%- 75% من المرضى الذين يعالجون في المراحل المبكرة من سرطان الكلية لمدة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات بعد العلاج .

يشكل سرطان الخلايا الكلوية Renal cell carcinoma حوالي 75% من جميع سرطانات الكلية . يصيب من الرجال ضعف ما يصيب من النساء ، خاصة من تجاوزوا سن الخمسين .
تزيد قابليتك للإصابة بهذا النوع من سرطان الكلية إذا ما كان أحد الأقارب قد أصيب بهذا النوع من السرطان ، أو إذا كنت قبلها تدخن السجائر ، أو تتعرض لمواد الاسبستوس أو الكادميوم أو الجازولين .

سرطان الخلايا الانتقالية Transitional cell cancer ، وهو نفس النوع الذي يصيب المثانة يمكن أن يتكون أيضآ في أحد الحالبين أو الكليتين ، ويمثل حوالي 10% من سرطانات الكلية . هذا النوع يحدث أكثر في الأشخاص الذين تناولوا الأدوية المسكنة المحتوية على عقار الفيناسيتين لمدة طويلة .

ورم ويلمز Wilms Tumor هو نوع آخر من سرطان الكلية وهو في جميع حالاته تقريبآ يصيب الأطفال فقط .

الاعراض :

أكثر الأعراض شيوعآ هو نزول الدم في البول نتيجة النزيف من الورم ، ولكن قد يحدث أيضآ ألم كليل موجع في جانب الجسم أو تظهر كتلة في البطن .
تشمل الأعراض الأخرى المحتمل حدوثها : نقصان الوزن ، الحمى و تورم الطرفين السفليين ( أي الساقين ) .
إذا كان السرطان قد إنتشر ، يمكن أن تحدث اعراض في الاعضاء التي إنتشر إليها ، فمثلآ يمكن أن يشعر المريض بـ الم في العظام .

خيارات العلاج :

عليك بالذهاب إلى الطبيب إذا وجدت دمآ في بولك . سيقوم الطبيب بإختبار بولك .
في حالة الشك في وجود السرطان ، قد يجري لكليتك اختبارات تصويرية ، مثل اشعة اكس للكلى و الحالبين والمثانة وتصوير حويضة الكلية بالحقن الوريدي والموجات فوق الصوتية أو الأشعة المقطعية بالحاسب الآلي أو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي .
قد يجري مسح تصويري للعظام أو أشعة إكس للصدر للتأكد من أن السرطان لم ينتشر إليها .

يعالج سرطان الخلايا الكلوية عادة بإستئصال الكلية المريضة ( يمكنك ممارسة حياتك بشكل عادي بكلية واحدة سليمة ) .
إذا كان الورم صغيرآ ، يكتفى بإستئصال الورم مع ترك الكلية في موضعها كما هي .
في بعض الحالات يتم إزالة العقد الليمفية القريبة واختبارها للبحث عن خلايا سرطانية .
لا يوجد في الغالب علاج كيماوي فعال كما أن العلاج بالاشعاع لا يكون فعال في العادة .

في حالة سرطان الخلايا الانتقالية يكون العلاج القياسي هو استئصال الكلية بالإضافة إلى الحالب وجزء من المثانة .

العلاج المناعي Immunotherapy من الوسائل الجديدة حيث يتم تنشيط خلايا الجهاز المناعي بالجسم لمكافحة السرطان عن طريق مواد تنتج طبيعآ في الجسم او بالمختبر مثل الانترفيورن interferon . من الآثار الجانبية التي تتوقف بتوقف العلاج : حمى ، قيء ، غثيان ، كدمات ، تأثير على ظائف الكلى والكبد

إن علاج سرطان الاطفال يعتمد على عمر الطفل والصحة العامة ونوع الورم ومدى إنتشاره . في العديد من الحالات يتضمن العلاج ازالة الورم جراحيآ متبوعآ بالعلاج الكيماوي أو الاشعاعي .

طرق الوقاية من سرطان الكلية :

- كن شجاعآ وتوقف عن التدخين
- تجنب السمنة وحافظ على وزنك
- تناول المزيد من الفواكه والخضار الطازجة
- تحرك ، ولا تكن كسولآ ومارس الرياضة
- تجنب كل ما يرفع ضعط الدم
- إلبس القفازات والاقنعة الواقية الخاصة إذا كنت تعمل في بيئة تحتوي على مواد كيماوية سامة *


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)




----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*الفشل الكلوي Kidney Failure *









الفشل الكلوي يعرف بأنه تدهور قدرة الكلية المريضة على ترشيح الشوائب من الدم ويتخذ الفشل الكلوي صورتين : حادة ومزمنة ، وتسمى المرحلة الاخيرة من هذا المرض الكلوي بـ الفشل الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية

عند الاصابة بالفشل الكلوي تصبح الكليتان غير قادرتين على اداء وظيفتهما الطبيعية في تصفية النواتج الثانوية للجسم من الدم ، ونتيجة لذلك تتراكم الفضلات ويتجمع السائل في الجسم .

​*الفشل الكلوي الحاد
Acute kidney failure
*


الفشل الكلوي الحاد هو الفقدان المفاجيء لوظائف الكلى ، وهو يصيب حوالي 3 اشخاص من كل 10 آلاف شخص في الولايات المتحدة كل عام .
الفشل الكلوي الحاد يمكن أن يسبب حالة خطيرة مهددة للحياة من تراكم السوائل والنفايات في الجسم وما يتبعها من اختلال لتوازن الكيماويات ( التي تقاوم الكلى السليمة بتنظيمها في الحالة الطبيعية ).

اكثر اسباب الفشل الكلوي شيوعآ هو الهبوط المفاجيء في تدفق الدم في الكليتين الناتج عن النزيف الزائد ( ويشمل ما يحدث أثناء العملية الجراحية ) أو الصدمة أو الجفاف الشديد .
كما يمكن أن ينتج الفشل الكلوي الحاد عن الادوية التي تسبب الالتهاب الكلوي البيني ، أو عن تضيق الشريان الكلوي أو عن انسداد أو اعاقة خروج البول من الكليتين ، وهذا يمكن أن يحدث في حالات تضخم البروستات أو اورام المثانة ، أو عن الامراض التي تبدأ في الكلى مثل الالتهاب الكلوي الكبيبي .

الفشل الكلوي الحاد يمكن أن يهدد الحياة إذا لم يعالج ، قد يكون من الضروري إجراء غسيل للكلى ( وهو الاجراء الذي يتم أحيانآ بصفة مؤقتة ) .
الفشل الكلوي الحاد يمكن عادة شفاؤه إذا تم علاج سبب حدوثه .

إحتمال الوفاة يكون أعلى بين المسنين والاشخاص الذين يتناولون عقاقير مثبطة لجهاز المناعة ، والاشخاص الذين يعانون من أمراضآ مزمنة خطيرة مثل امراض الكبد والقلب أو الرئتين .

الاعراض :

قد تشتمل اعراض الفشل الكلوي الحاد النقص الهائل في انتاج البول والغثيان والقيء وفقدان الشهية و النعاس و الصداع
وقد تتورم الساقان مع تراكم السوائل .
وقد تظهر تغيرات ذهنية مثل الاعياء والهياج والارتباك وتقلبات المزاج .
يجب ملاحظة أن الإرتباك والنعاس يسبقان الغيبوبة في المرضى الذين لا يتم علاجهم .

تعتمد الأعراض الأخرى على الحالة التي تسبب الفشل الكلوي ، ففي بعض الأشهاص قد لا يكون ثمة أعراض على الإطلاق ، وقد يتم تشخيص التغير في وظائف الكلى في شخص ما عندما تجرى له اختبارات الدم لسبب آخر .

أسباب الفشل الكلوي الحاد :

- هبوط وخيم في ضغط الدم بسبب عدوى حادة أو فقد للدم أو نوبة قلبية
- اضطرابات حادة للكلية
- عقاقير سامة للكليتين
- بعد الجراحات المعقدة
- انسداد في الاوعية الدموية المتجهة للكلية
- صدمات أو حروق أو جروح حادة
- بعض الادوية

خيارات التشخيص :

إذا كنت تعتقد أنك مصاب بفشل كلوي حاد ، فإتصل بالطبيب أو إذهب للمستشفى وسوف يجري لك الطبيب اختبارات لدمك وبولك ، والتي ستكشف عما إذا كان لديك فشل كلوي أم لا ( ولكنها لا تكشف بالضرورة عن سببه ) .
كما يقيم الطبيب حالتك لمعرفة الاختلاجات الناتجة عن تدهور وظائف الكلى .
قد تحتاج أيضآ إلى أخذ عينة من الكلية لفحصها .
أو فحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية لكليتيك وبطنك أو تصوير البطن بأشعة إكس أو بالاشعة المقطعية بالحاسب الآلي أو بالرنين المغناطيسي

العلاج :

هدف العلاج هو إيقاف تقدم الفشل الكلوي عن طريق علاج الحالة المسببة له ، وهذا غالبآ ما يشفي المرض في قليل من الأيام أو الأسابيع أو الشهور حسب الحالة المسببة .

من الضروري أيضآ منع تراكم السوائل و النفايات الزائدة ، وقد يتم تحديد ما تتناوله من بروتين لتمنع كليتيك من الإضطرار إلى التعامل معه ، وقد تعطى مدرات البول لزيادة إخراج السوائل من الجسم .

قد تستخدم عقاقير أخرى للتحكم في مستوى البوتاسيوم في الدم ، وقد تحتاج إلى غسيل الكلى إذا كان التلف الكلوي شديدآ .

أخيرآ نقول : رغم أن الفشل الكلوي الحاد يمكن أن يكون خطيرآ جدآ ، إلا أن معظم الناس المصابين به يشفون ويستعيدون الحالة الطبيعية للكلى بمجرد علاج الحالة المرضية المسببة .
أي أنه إذا كان بالامكان تصحيح الضرر اللاحق بالكليتين ومعالجة العوامل المسببة ، فإن الوظيفة الكلوية يمكن أن تعود إلى طبيعتها في غضون أسابيع عديدة ، أما إذا كان الضرر اللاحق بالكليتين غير قابل للانعكاس ، فإن شفاء الكليتين يكون غير ممكن وتتحول الحالة إلى فشل كلوي مزمن

​*الفشل الكلوي المزمن
Chronic kidney failure
*


الفشل الكلوي المزمن هو حالة خطيرة طويلة الأمد تصيب الكليتين وتسبب فقدانآ متزايدآ ومتدرج لوظائف الكلى ، وفي النهاية تسبب الفشل الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية .
في الفشل الكلوي المزمن تهبط وظائف الكلى إلى أقل من 25% من المتسوى الطبيعي

في هذا الاضطراب الذي يحدث على مدى فترة من السنين ، تفقد الكلى بالتدريج قدرتها على ترشيح النفايات من الدم والتخلص منها في البول ، ونتيجة لذلك يحدث تراكم للسموم والسوائل في الجسم ، مما يؤدي إلى اعراض قليلة في البداية .
في الحقيقة قد لا تعاني أية اعراض إلى أن يتم فقد معظم وظائف الكلى .

علامات و اعراض الفشل الكلوي المزمن :

بالاضافة إلى التعب العام و فتور الهمّة و النشاط ، يمكن أن تشتمل الاعراض على :
- مرور نادر للبول
- انقطاع النفس
- غثيان
- تشنج عضلي
- ألم في الظهر

أسباب الفشل الكلوي المزمن :

الامراض التي غالبآ ما تسبب الفشل الكلوي المزمن هي مرض السكر ، وضغط الدم المرتفع خاصة إذا لم يتم إحكام السيطرة عليهما بالعلاج .
الحالات الأخرى التي تسبب الفشل الكلوي المزمن هي الالتهاب الكلوي الكبيبي ، مرض الكلى عديدة التكيس ، الدفق العكسي ( الارتجاعي ) المثاني الحالبي ، الالتهاب الحويضي الكلوي المتكرر ، بعض الادوية التي تؤخذ بإسراف على مدى سنوات عديدة يمكن أن تدمر الكلى ، وكذلك التعرض للزئبق و الرصاص .
الانسداد الطويل الأمد للسبيل البولي بسبب تضخم البروستات يمكن أن يؤدي ايضآ إلى حدث فشل كلوي مزمن

المضاعفات :

التغيرات في التوازن الكيميائي والسائلي ( الاليكتروليتي والمائي ) للدم بسبب الفشل الكلوي يمكن أن تسبب مضاعفات في جميع اجهزة الجسم بشكل فعلي ، وتشمل القلب و الجهاز العصبي . فمثلآ إذا تزايدت مستويات البوتاسيوم في الدم ( بسبب عدم قدرة الكلى على التخلص من البوتاسيوم الزائد ) ، فهذا يمكن أن يسبب توقف القلب .

الكلى في الحالة الطبيعية تفرز أيضآ هرمونات مهمة ، وإذا لم يتيسر إفراز هذه الهرمونات ، فإن المضاعفات تحدث، فمثلآ تفرز الكلى هرمونآ يسمى اريثروبويتين الذي ينشط انتاج خلايا الدم الحمراء . وفي حالة حدوث فشل كلوي مزمن ، فإنه يتم إنتاج عدد أقل من خلايا الدم الحمراء وتنشأ الانيميا .

تنتج الكلى أيضآ هرمونات تؤثر على ضغط الدم وقوة العظام . ففي الفشل الكلوي المزمن قد تصاب بارتفاع ضغط الدم و لين العظام .

الفشل الكلوي المزمن : عندما تزور طبيبك

أسئلة يوجهها لك الطبيب أو تناقشها معه :
- هل تتبع النظام الغذائي السليم . وهل تم شرح هذا النظام لك بوضوح ؟
- ما مستوى الطاقة والنشاط في جسمك ؟ وهل تغير منذ زيارتك الأخيرة ؟
- هل لديك نقص في شهيتك أو نقصان في الوزن أو غثيان أو قيء ؟
- هل تجد صعوبة في النوم ليلآ ؟
- هل تجد صعوبة في التركيز أو ضعفآ في ذاكرتك ؟
- هل تجد ألمآ في الصدر أو قصر في النفس ؟
- هل تشعر بحكة في الجلد ؟
- هل تشعر بالبرد ؟
- هل تتبول أكثر أو أقل من المعتاد ؟
- هل تتناول أدويتك أو أية أدوية تصرف دون تذكرة طبية ؟
- هل المرض الكلوي الذي تعاني منه وراثي ؟ وهل يجب اختبار افراد عائلتك ؟
- هل بوسعك فعل أي شيء للحد من تقدم المرض ؟
- هل تحتاج إلى غسيل كلى ؟
- هل أنت في حاجة ( وهل يمكن أن تصبح مؤهلآ ) لأن يجرى لك زرع للكلية ؟ وكيف يتسنى وضعك في قائمة من تزرع لهم كلية ؟ هل يمكن أن يتبرع لك احد افراد عائلتك بإحدى كليتيه ؟ هل يمكن أن يتبرع شريك ( أو شريكة ) حياتك أو أحد أصدقائك بكلية لك ؟

قد يفحص الطبيب اجزاء جسمك أو ظائفه التالية :
- معدل دقات القلب ، و ضغط الدم ، و الوزن
- العينين
- اوردة الرقبة
- النبض
- القلب و الرئتين
- البطن ( لمعرفة ما إذا كان موجعآ عند الضغط برفق )
- الكاحلين و الساقين ( للكشف عن التورم )
- درجة الانتباه و التركيز

قد يأمرك الطبيب بإجراء الاختبارات المعملية و الابحاث التالية :
- اختبارات الدم لقياس مستويات المعادن و الاملاح ( مثل الصوديوم ، البوتاسيوم ، الكلوريد ، البيكربونات ، الكالسيوم ، المغنيسيوم ، و الفوسفور )
- اختبارات وظائف الكلى ( مثل نيتروجين اليوريا و الكرياتينين في الدم )
- احصاء كامل لعدد خلايا الدم الحمراء ( للكشف عن الأنيميا )
- تجميع البول على مدى 24 ساعة ( للكشف عن الكرياتينين و البروتين ( بصفة دورية فقط ))

خيارات علاج الفشل الكلوي المزمن :

يعتبر الفشل الكلوي المزمن من الامراض التي تستفحل ببطء ، إلا أنه يمكن الحد من تدهوره عن طريق معالجة العوامل المسببة ، فالمتابعة المستمرة للاشخاص المصابين بالسكري وبضغط الدم المرتفع و/أو بمرض البروستات أمر حيوي وبغاية الأهمية ، وهي يمكن أن تنفذ من قبل فريق من الاختصاصيين .
لكن عندما يزداد تدهور الوظيفة الكلويه ويتفاقم الوضع ، يصبح المريض بحاجة إلى غسيل كلى أو ديال أو ديلزة Dialysis أو إلى زرع كلية .
وهناك نوعان للديلزة :
- الغسيل البريتوني أو الديلزة البريتونية أو الديال الصفاقي : يعمل الصفاق ( غشاء يحيط بأعضاء البطن ) كأداة ترشيح بدلآ من الكليتين ، وهو يمكن أن يجرى عدة مرات في اليوم ويبدل السائل كل 4 – 6 ساعات .
- الغسيل الدموي أوالديلزة الدموية أو الديال الدموي : تقوم آلة بعمل الكليتين ، يؤخذ الدم من وريد في الذراع إلى آلة الديلزه ( ألة الغسيل ) حيث يتم التخلص من النفايات ، ويعود الدم النظيف إلى الجسم عبر انبوب بلاستيكي أو معدني يستخدم لسحب السوائل أو إدخالها، ويبقى المريض بهذه الآلة لمدة اربع ساعات كل مرة ولحوالي ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع .

​*الفشل الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية
End-stage renal disease
*


يحدث الفشل الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية عندما تهبط وظائف الكلى إلى أقل من 10% من المتسوى الطبيعي ، فلم تعد قادرة على أداء مهامها الضرورية لاستمرار الحياة بالتخلص من النفايات و الماء الزائد من الجسم .
هذه الوظائف المفتقدة يجب أن تقوم بها عملية الغسيل الكلوي أو زراعة كلية جديدة .

ويسمى الفشل الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية والاعراض التي يسببها " تبولن الدم " Uremia

الاعراض :

اهم اعراض الفشل الكلوي هو حدوث نقص في كمية البول الذي يتم إنتاجه يوميآ ( حتى لو زاد عدد مرات التبول ) . قد لا يحدث هذا إلى أن يصير المرض متقدمآ جدآ .
تنشأ الأعراض الأخرى بالتدريج بمرور الوقت ، وقد يشعر المريض بالاعياء و الغثيان و فقدان الشهية .

يتميز الفشل الكلوي في مرحلته النهائية بأعراض أكثر شدة لأن الكلى لم تعد قادرة على ترشيح كميات كافية من السموم والسوائل من الجسم . وقد يصاب المريض بالاعياء و حكة الجلد و الصداع والقيء و الارتباك والتشنجات و قصر التنفس بسبب تراكم السوائل وبسبب الانيميا .
بالاضافة إلى مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي والقلب 

خيارات العلاج :

بناء على درجة الفشل الكلوي ، سوف يصف لك الطبيب علاجات للحد من تقدم المرض وإبطاء ظهور الفشل الكلوي في مرحلته النهائية .
كلما أمكن فمن المهم أن تعالج الحالة الطبية أو العامل الذي يسبب التلف الكلوي .

تركز العلاجات الاخرى على المشكلات الناتجة عن الكلى التالفة . فإذا كنت تعاني الأنيميا ، فقد تتلقى حقنآ من هرمون الإريثروبويتين لتنشيط إنتاج الخلايا الحمر .

يساعد فتيامين " د " و الكالسيوم على منع لين العظام بالاضافة إلى السيطرة على مستويات الفوسفات في الدم التي تتزايد بسبب عدم قدرة الكلى على إخراج الفوسفات . التغذية السليمة أمر أساسي للتأكد من أنك تتناول سعرات كافية .
قد تنصح بأن تحدد كمية البروتين الذي تأكله حتى تقلل العبء الواقع على الكلى في التعامل معه . وسوف يصف لك الطبيب غذاء غنيآ بالكربوهيدرات ومتوازنآ في الأملاح و السوائل .

لاتتناول أية ادوية دون إستشارة الطبيب أولآ ، فكثير من الادوية يمكن أن تتراكم بسهولة إلى مستويات عالية أو سامة في الدم بسبب الكلى التي تدهورت وظائفها .

قد يشترك فريق من الاكلينيكيين في رعايتك ، ويشتمل هذا الفريق على اخصائي في الكلى وعدد من الممرضات واخصائي في التغذية لمساعدتك على تخطيط وتعيين الوجبات . وقد يطلب منك أن تحتفظ بسجل يومي بكميات السوائل التي تشربها وكميات البول الذي تخرجه .

الاشخاص الذين لديهم حالة المرض الكلوي في مرحلته النهائية يكونون عادة قد تمت مراقبة حالاتهم والتعامل معها من قبل اطباء على مدى 10 – 20 عامآ مضت على اساس اصابتهم بالفشل الكلوي المزمن ، وقد تلقوا العلاجات المذكورة .

المرض الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية هو مرض مهلك ما لم يجرى غسيل الكلية بانتظام أو تجرى عملية زراعة الكلية .
الغسيل الكلوي أو زرع الكلية أو الاثنان معآ يمنحان كثيرآ من مرضى الفشل الكلوي في المرحلة النهائية الفرصة بالتمتع بحياة طبيعية نسبيآ . 


​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

ومشكووووووووورة يا جو على المرور والتقييم ياعسل


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

*حصى الكلى – حصوات الكلية – الحصوة الكلوية Kidney Stones *










*تُطرد عادة الفضلات السائلة الناتجة عن الجسم إلى الخارج عن طريق البول الذي يتكون في الكليتين، لكن عندما يتشبّع البول بمواد كيميائية مختلفة، فإن هذه المواد قد تتبلور وتشكّل ترسبات تشبه الحصى في الكليتين ، وتتكون الحصيات الكلوية بأحجام مختلفة، فقد تأخذ شكل حصيات صغيرة يمكن أن تنحدر نزولآ في السبيل البولي وتُطرد بكل بساطة عبر البول، وقد تأخذ شكل حصيات كبيرة تميل للبقاء داخل الكلية، أو قد تصل أحيانآ إلى الحالب وتستقر فيه مسببة ألمآ مبرحآ، ويشكّل نصف الاشخاص المصابون بحصى الكلى حُصيّات أخرى في غضون سبع سنين.*

*تتشكل حصيات الكلية بصورة أكثر تواترآ عند الرجال في مقتبل وأواسط العمر، ويكون للأشخص الذين يعيشون في مناخ حار فرصة أكبر لتطوير حصى في الكلية إن هم لم يشربوا كمية كافية من السوائل لتعويض الماء المفقود عبر التعرق، وهناك بعض الافراد الذي لديهم استعداد وراثي للإصابة بهذه الحالة. *



*العلامات والاعراض :*
*Symptoms of Kidney Stones*

*قد لا تسبب الحصى الصغيرة أية أعراض بتاتآ، أما الحصى الكبيرة فهي مؤلمة جدآ في العادة لأنها تدفع الحالب إلى التشنج بشكل حاد، ويعرف هذا بـ" المغص الكلوي " Renal Colic وتتمثل أعراضه على الشكل التالي :-*

*- الم شديد يشع من الظهر (عادة من جانب واحد فقط) إلى المغبن (الاربية) Groin ، وأحيانآ تشعر به الاعضاء التناسلية أيضآ*
*- تبول متكرر ومؤلم*
*- دم في البول*
*- غثيان وقيء*

*يخمد المغص الكلوي حالما تمر الحصاة المسببة له، وقد يحدث المغص الكلوي كحادث منعزل، لكن بعض الاشخاص يكونون أكثر عرضة للحالة وقد يعانون من نوبات متكررة من حصى الكلية و المغص الكلوي*

*كيف يتم التشخيص ؟*
*Diagnosis of Kidney Stones*

*قد يشتبه الطبيب بوجود حصوات كلوية بعد الاطلاع على تاريخ الطبي، وقد يطلب منك نتيجة لذلك إجراء المزيد من التقصّي، بما في ذلك اجراء صورة شعاعية عادية و/أو تصوير الجهاز البولي عن طريق الوريد، وذلك لتحديد وجود الحصى ومكانها.*
*وتتكون بعض حصوات الكلية من املاح الكالسيوم وهذا النوع من الحصى يظهر جيدآ على صور الأشعة، وهناك حصوات أخرى تتكون من الاوكزالات أو الفوسفات أو حمض اليوريك وتكون رؤية هذا النوع أكثر صعوبة.*
*وقد تجرى المزيد من الاختبارات على البول للتأكد من وجود عدوى ثانوية أو وجود دم في البول ولقياس الوظيفة الكلوية*

*خيارات علاج الحصوات الكلويه :*
*Treatment Options for Kidney Stones*

*يتوقف علاج حصى الكلى على حجم الحصية :-*

*- الحصيات الصغيرة يمكن أن تمرّر عن طريق شرب الكثير من السوائل وتناول مسكنات الالم المناسبة Painkillers. وفي بعض الاحيان، يمكن أن تستقر بعض الحصيات الصغيرة في الحالب ، وهذه يمكن إزالتها أثناء الفحص بواسطة أداة تدعى منظار المثانة Cystoscope*
*- الحصيات الأكبر حجمآ قد تسبب مشاكل أكثر. وهي تستقر عادة في الكلية لأنها لا تستطيع المرور بصورة تلقائية. وتعالج هذه الحصى عادة بواسطة عملية تدعى تفتيت الحصى وغشل المثانة Lithotripsy ، وتستخدم هذه الطريقة موجات صدمية عالية لتفتيت الحصيات إلى مسحوق يمكن أن يطرد فيما بعد عبر البول*
*- في بعض الحالات تُزال الحصوات عن طري قالجراحة، رغم أن هذا الإجراء نادرآ ولا يلجأ إليه عادة إلا كوسيلة أخيرة*


*الوقاية من حصوات الكلية :-*

*- شرب الكثير من السوائل ( حوالي 2-3 لترات يوميآ)*
*- زيادة مدخول السوائل خلال الطقس الحار وبعد ممارسة التمارين الرياضية*
*- تجنب الاكثار من تناول عشبة السبانخ و الهليون و الراوند، لأنها تحث على تكون حصوات الأوكزالات*
*- قد ينصح الاشخاص المعرضون لتشكيل حصوات في الكلية بتجنب منتجات الألبان كالزبدة و الجبنة أو التقليل منها*
*- مراجعة الطبيب في حال قررت الحدّ من مدخولك من المواد الغنية بالكالسيوم، كمنتجات الألبان أو مضادات الحموضة ذات الأساس الكالسيومي *


*شرح آخر *


*حصى الكلى – حصوة الكليه – الحصوه الكلويه Kidney Stones *










*تبدأ حصاة الكلية بحجم حبة الرمل من مادة صلبة في الكلية وتلتصق بها أو تترسب عليها المعادن من البول (مثل أملاح المالسيوم و حمض اليوريك ) فتكبر وتنمو حتى تتحول إلى كتلة ( حصاة ) تشبه قطعة الحجر*

*أكثر حصى الكلى شيوعآ تتكون من الكالسيوم متحدآ بالأكسالات ( اكسالات الكالسيوم ) وهي تصيب الرجل أكثر مما تصيب النساء*

*تتكون حصى الكلى الاخرى من حمض اليوريك أو السيستين أو الميثيونين .*

*إذا كنت قد أصبت بحصاة كلوية واحدة، فأنت أكثر عرضة للإصابة بأخرى.*

*تبدأ حصى الكلى في التكون عادة في منتصف الكلية . وإذا كانت صغيرة الحجم، فقد لا تسبب أية مشكلات . قد تمر حصاة دقيقة الحجم من خلال حالبك ثم تخرج مع بولك دون أن تشعر بها.*
*مع ذلك فإن الحصاه التي تكون أكبر من نصف بوصة قد تسد تدفق البول إلى الخارج من إحدى الكليتين ، فتجعل الكلية تتورم وتصير مؤلمة . فإذا تحركت حصاة إلى أحد الحالبين أو إلى الاحليل حتى انسد، فإنها يمكن أن تسبب المآ شديدآ يسمى المغص الكلوي . *


*مرادفات Synonyms:*

*renal calculus, renal stone, ureteral calculi or stone, bladder calculi, urethral stone*

*اسباب تكون الحصوات :-*
*لا يعلم الاطباء لماذا تتكون بعض حصى الكلى . ويبدو أنها تتكرر في بعض العائلات . كما أنها تصيب غالبآ من يعيشون في بيئات حارة ، ومن المرجح أن هذا يرجع إلى الجفاف الناتج عن كثرة العرق ، والذي بدوره يجعل البول أكثر تركيزآ. عندما تتركز المادة التي تكون في حصاة كلويه ، فإنها تكون أكثر قابلية لأن تبدأ في تكوين الحصاة أو تزيدها حجمآ .*
*جدير بالذكر أن الاشخاص الذين يعانون واحدى من اضطرابات عديدة، تشمل النقرس ، فرط نشاط الغدد جار درقية ، متلازمة سوء الامتصاص أو المرض المعوي الالتهابي قد يكونون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بحصى الكليه .*
*قد اكتشف الباحثون أيضآ وجود بكتيريا بالغة الصغر، قد تعيش في كلى بعض الناس وقد تبدأ عملية تكوين الحصوه . وقد تُوصلنا الأبحاث المتوالية يومآ ما إلى اكتشاف وسائل جديدة لمنع تكون حصى الكلية .*

*الاعراض :*

*العرض الرئيسي لحصى الكلى هو الألم ، الذي يمكن أن يكون شديدآ. يبدأ الالم عادة في الجانب السفلي من الظهر ويتحرك إلى أسفل حتى يصل إلى المنطقة الإربية ، متتبعآ مسار الحالب . ويكون الألم عادة متقطعآ .*
*تشمل الأعراض الأخرى الغثيان و القيء Nausea and vomiting و نزول الدم مع البول Bloody urine و انسداد تدفق البول ، و نقص اخراج البول . وحافز دائم في التبول Persistent urge to urinate وحدوث العدوى قد تسبب الحمى و القشعريرة Fever and chills و الضعف ، كما يصر البول متعكرآ cloudy أو ذا رائحة كريهة foul-smelling urine.*

*طرق التخلص من حصى الكلى :-*

*إذا لم تنزل حصاة كلوية مع التدفق البولي ، فقد يتم علاجها بإحدى الطرق التالية :*

*- تفتيت الحصى بالموجات التصادمية من خارج الجسم :*
*تجرى في العيادة الخارجية بأحد المستشفيات أو مراكز تفتيت الحصى ، ويستغرق هذا الإجراء ساعة واحدة ولا يحتاج إلى تخدير .*
*يوضع المريض على منضدة خاصة ، وتوجه موجات تصادمية من خلال أكياس مائية موضوعة على الجلد قرب مكان الحصاة . وتقوم الموجات التصادميه بتفتيت الحصاه إلى قطع صغيرة يمكن نزولها من الحالب إلى البول*

*- إستخدام منظار المثانة :*
*إذا إنحشرت حصاة في أحد الحالبين قرب المثانة ، فقد يستخدم منظار المثانه .*
*استخدام تخدير موضعي أو عام ، يتم إدخال إنبوبة إستكشافية ضيقة في الإحليل وتوجيهها إلى المثانة ثم لأعلى إلى الحالب . يمكن إدخال أداة خاصة من خلال منظار المثانة لتقوم بإمساك الحصاة وجذبها . ويمكن إستخدام الطاقة الكهربائية أو طاقة الليزر لتفتيت الحصوة .*

*- تفتيت الحصى بطريقة اختراق الجلد :*
*تستخدم هذه الطريقة التي تجرى في العيادة الخارجية التخصصية لتفتيت الحصى الأكبر حجمآ من بوصة واحدة . وهي تحتاج إلى مهديء*
*يتم إدخال انبوبه استكشافيه من خلال شق صغير في جانبك ويتم تفتيت الحصاة بطريقة الموجات فوق الصوتية أو بالطاقة الكهربائيه*

*- الجراحة :*
*تستخدم الجراحة في حالة الحصاة كبيرة الحجم أو التي يصعب الوصول إليها .*
*فبينما تكون تحت تخدير عام ، يقوم الجراح بعمل شق جراحي في جانبك ، ويقوم بعمل شق آخر ناحية الحالب أو الكلية للوصول إلى الحصوه واستئصالها ، ثم يتم خياطة الشق لغلقه . وهذه الطريقة تستخدم فقط للحالات غير العادية التي لم تفلح معها الوسائل الأكثر بساطة .*

*خيارات التشخيص و العلاج :*

*عليك بالتوجه إلى الطبيب إذا كنت تعاني الألم المذكور مسبقآ ، وقد يصف لك مسكنآ للألم لتخفيف عدم الإرتياح، ويجري لك اختبارات للبول والدم ، ويضع الترتيبات لإجراء الاختبارات التصويرية مثل تصوير حويضة الكلية بالحقن الوردي*

*إذا تم التعرف على الحصاة ، فقد يأمر الطبيب بإجراء اختبارات أيضية للمساعدة على تحديد السبب . تشمل هذه الاختبارات تقييمآ شاملآ ، وجمع عينة من البول على مدار 24 ساعة ( أي أن تقوم بتجميع بولك لمدة يوم كامل )، وإذا نزلت منك حصوه مع البول يجب تحليل مكوناتها كيميائيآ .*

*قد يتخذ العلاج أشكالآ عدة . فإذا كنت ضمن الغالبية العظمى من الحالات (90%) الذي تخرج منهم الحصاة تلقائيآ مع البول في غضون 6 أسابيع، فهذا أمر طيب . وإلاّ، فإن شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء ( 12 كوبآ منها من 8 أوقات يوميآ ) قد يساعد على التخلص من الحصاة .*
*قد يطلب الطبيب منك أن تصفي بولك وتحتفظ بأي حصى صغيرة أو حبات دقيقة .*

*يمكن الوقاية من حصى الكالسيوم ( التي تنتج عن إخراج كميات كبيرة من الكالسيوم في البول ) بتناول مدرات البول الثيازيدية .*

*لمعالجة الحصوة المحتوية على حمض اليوريك ( حمض البوليك ) فقد يصف الطبيب عقارآ يجعل البول قلويآ بإستمرار . قد يصف أيضآ عقار الوبيورينول وهو عقار يقلل إنتاج حمض اليوريك . كما يوصف الألوبيورينول لمعالجة أغلب حالات النقرس .*

*بعض حصوات الكلى تتسبب عن نقص عامل قوي مثبط لتكون الحصى ويسمى السيترات . يمكن تناول أملاح السيترات إما في شكل أقراص أو مخلوطة بالماء .*

*ولمنع تكرار الحصى ، عليك بشرب كثير من السوائل ( بقدر يكفي لجعل بولك عديم اللون تقريبآ ) وإتبع نصائح طبيبك الغذائية التي قد تتضمن إنقاص ما تتناوله من البروتين والحد من ملح الطعام . *


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*الم التبول – آلام في البول – ألم اثناء التبول " اعراض ، اسباب ، علاج "*

*ينجم الم التبول عادة عن اصابة القناة البولية ، وتعتبر هذه الاصابة أكثر شيوعآ لدى النساء ، إلا أنها قد تصيب الرجل أيضآ .*

*اعراض الم التبويل الأخرى:*

*تشتمل اعراض الم التبول الاخرى على :*
*-          **تبول متكرر أو ملحّ مع عجز عن التبول سوى بكمية قليلة ، تتبعها حاجة ملحة إلى التبول ثانية ، مع الشعور بحرق أثناء ذلك .*
*-          **في حالة كانت الكلية مصابة ، يعاني المريض من الم في البطن أو قشعريرة أو ارتفاع في الحرارة أو تقيؤ ، وتعتبر إصابة الكلية حالة خطيرة تستدعي عناية طبية فورية .*

*اسباب آلام التبول الشائعة :*

*-          **بكتيريا **E. القولونية ( E. coli bacteria) : هي بكتيريا شائعة في الامعاء ، ولكن إن دخلت في الاحليل ( وهي القناة التي يمر من خلالها البول ) ، ومنه إلى البول أو المثانة ، تنتج اصابة القناة البولية .*
*-          **مشاكل البروستات : من شأن تضخم غدة البروستات أ، تقلص انسياب البول مسببة حصر بول و إصابة القناة البولية . من جهة ثانية ، إن تقلص إنتاج غدة البروستات للمواد البروتينية مع التقدم في السن، فإن غياب هذه البروتينات يجعل القناة البولية أكثر عرضة للإصابة .*
*-          **العمليات الجراحية : يمكن للقثطر البولي أو غيره من الادوات الطبية أن تسبب بدخول البكتيريا في الاحليل و المثانة ، مؤدية إلى إصابة القناه البوليه .*
*-          **تضيق الاحليل : من شأن تأذي الإحليل أو التهاب الاحليل المزمن أن يؤدي إلى تضيقه ، وتسبب هذه الحالة انحسارآ في انسياب البول وقد تؤدي إلىة اصابة القناة البولية .*
*-          **الجفاف أو التجفاف : من شأن نقص السوائل أن يؤدي إلى ركود البول مما يسبب إصابة القناة البولية .*

*العون الطبي و علاج ألم التبول :*

*إقصد الطبيب الذي سيأخذ عينة من البول ويجري إختبارات ليحدد ما إذا كنت مصابآ بعدوى في القناة البولية ، ولكن لا تفرط بشرب السوائل قبل إعطاء عينة البول ، فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى تخفيف كثافة البول وبالتالي عدم دقة النتائج ، وفي معظم الحالات ، يمكن علاج الإصابة بالعقاقير ، ويجب الحرص على تناول الدواء بأكمله حتى ولو زالت الأعراض بعد بضعة أيام ، فمن شأن إيقاف الدواء قبل الأوان أن يؤدي إلى معاودة الإصابة . *​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
منورة حبيبتي بمرورك الحلووووووو ​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

*ضيق مجرى البول أو تضيق الاحليل*​*كلمات مفتاحية : تضيق في مجرى البول / تضيق مجرى البول / ضيق مجرى البول / ضيق في مجرى البول / تضيق الاحليل / تضيق الإحليل / ضيق الاحليل / ضيق الإحليل / التضيق الاحليلي / التضيق الإحليلي*
*تعريف قناة مجرى البول أو الاحليل: **Urethra*
*عبارة عن أنبوب يبدأ من المثانة لينقل البول إلى خارج الجسم.

وعند الذكور: نجد أن مجرى البول داخل القضيب (العضو الذكري) المسئول عن نقل المني خارج الجسم.

أما الإناث: يوجد هذا المجرى أمام الفتحة التناسلية، ونجد أن هذه القناة أقصر في الطول عند الإناث.*
*تعريف آخر: الاحليل هو عبارة عن قناة بولية محاطة بجسم إسفنجي يقع بين الجسمين الكهفيين للقضيب ويوجد هنالك جزئيين رئيسيين لهذه القناة هما الاحليل الأمامي الذي يحتوي على (الجزء الحشفي ،المنسدل،والبصلي) والاحليل الخلفي والذي يحتوي على الجزء الغشائي والبروستاتي . 
*

*اسباب تضيق مجرى البول:-*
*نتيجة حدوث تليف في جدار مجرى البول بسبب:-*

*إصابات مجرى البول.*
*الالتهابات المتكررة والناتجة عن الأمراض الجنسية خصوصاً مرض السيلان الذي يشيع في فئة الشباب الذين يمارسون الحياة الجنسية بصفة غير شرعية ،ومرض الالتهاب الحشفة الجاف الطامس BALANITIS XEROTICA OBCITERANS الذي يصيب الحشفة وحفرة الأحليل وأحيانا الأحليل الأمامي، بكامله فيسبب تليفا شديدا خارجيا وداخليا مع تضييق في تلك المجاري والصماغ البولي.
*
* استخدام المواد الكيميائية العالية اللزوجة عند ممارسة العادة السرية.*
* بعد إجراء عمليات متعددة بالمنظار الجراحي عبر الإحليل وهذا النوع من التضيق يكون منتشراً في المرضى المسنين وذلك لاستئصال البروستاتا والأورام من المثانة البولية.*
* نتيجة حادث مروري أو حادث سقوط على منطقة الحوض فتنكسر بعض أجزاء عظم الحوض وبالتالي تتمزق أنسجة الإحليل بشكل جزئي أو كلي مع اصابة العجان وما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التضيق هو الأكثر شيوعاً في بلدنا وذلك نتيجة زيادة معدل الحوادث المرورية، بعكس الدول الأوروبية والأفريقية حيث تكون الأسباب الأخرى هي الأكثر شيوعاً.*
*سبب خلقي والذي يظهر عادة عند الرضع الذكور.

*
*الاعراض:*

*صعوبة في التبول وذلك نتيجة تضيق المجرى البولي وضعفاً في قوة دفع البول، مع تخفيف في سمك البول المندفع*
*أحياناً تتعدد اتجاهات مجرى البول*
*اضافة الى حرقة التبول*
*عدم الرضا عن تفريغ المثانة البولية والشعور ببول متبقٍ داخل الجسم.*
*هناك حالات نادرة يشتكي فيها المريض بألم في الخاصرتين نتيجة ضغط البول المتزايد على الحالبين وبالتالي على الكليتين، فيكون في هذه الحالة قصور في عمل الكليتين وما يسمى بالفشل الكلوي.*
*اطالة في مدة التبول الزمنية وتأخر في ابتداء التبول (الحصر)*
*ويمكن القول أن ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا
*
*مضاعفات تضيق مجرى البول:*

*صعوبة التبول*
*التبول المتكرر*
*ضعف اندفاع البول*
*التهابات متكررة في المثانة والبروستاتا*
*احتباس البول مع صعوبة تركيب قسطرة بولية لعلاج الاحتباس*
*تهيج أو ضعف في عضلة المثانة*
*حصوات المثانة*
*في بعض الحالات الشديدة يمكن حدوث قصور في وظائف الكلى. 

*
*التشخيص:*
*ننصح بعدم التأخر ومراجعة طبيب متخصص في المسالك البولية لتشخيص الحالة بدقة بواسطة :-*
*- إجراء أشعة صاعدة وأشعة أثناء التبول على مجرى البول.*
*-  قياس اندفاع البول لتحديد الحالة بدقة:-  وهذا الفحص بسيط جدا لا يتطلب إلا أن تتبول كمية كبيرة من البول في جهاز يقيس سرعة سريان البول ويعطي بعض الأرقام التي تفيد في تحديد الأسباب.*
*- يمكن تشخيص حالة «التضيق الإحليلي» بصفة مؤكدة بالمنظار الجراحي وبالتالي يتم قطعه وتوسيع الإحليل، وهذا هو التشخيص الأكيد،*
*- كما تكون الاستعانة في التشخيص بالأشعة الملونة في منطقة الحوض.*
*- لمنظار الفيديوي للاحليل يعتبر مكملا لتشخيص التضيق.*

*علاج ضيق مجرى البول:*
*يتوقف العلاج في مثل هذه الحالات على درجة الضيق، وكذلك على سببه،*
*- في الحالات البسيطة:*
*يمكن الاكتفاء بالمتابعة الدورية أو التوسيع الداخلي باستخدام موسعات معدنية داخل مجرى البول وتجرى هذه العملية بمخدر موضعي عادة. *
*- في الحالات الشديدة:*
*يلزم إجراء شق للجزء المتليف من مجرى البول بواسطة المنظار الضوئي باستخدام "السكين البارد" أو "الليزر"، وهذا الحل قد لا يكون حلاًّ نهائيًّا، أي أن الضيق قد يعود من جديد نتيجة عودة الأسباب أو إذا كان هذا الضيق لا يستجيب بسهولة للمنظار أو يتكرر سريعًا بعد المنظار، فتحتاج لإجراء المنظار مرات أخرى، ولكنه في النهاية حل غير جراحي وعادة يكون سهلاً . *
*وللتوضيح أكثر نقول انه يكون بإجراء عملية جراحية بالمنظار وهي تعتبر من العمليات الحديثة، ويستوجب على المريض المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية باستمرار للتأكد من عدم ارتجاع الضيق، خصوصاً في السنة الأولى بعد العملية حيث من الممكن أن يحتاج المريض إلى توسيع منتظم في العيادة الخارجية مع متابعة العلاج.*
- *في بعض الحالات قد نحتاج إلى استئصال التليف جراحيًّا وإعادة توصيل مجرى البول. *
*وبشكل مفصل نقول أن استراتيجية العلاج الحديثة تكون بطريقة السلم الترميمي الجراحي . 

THE RECONSTRUCTIVE LADDER APPROACH)وهذا يتركز على أساس طريقة الابتداء في ابسط العمليات المنظارية ويتطور الى عمليات جراحية معقدة وصعبة اذا اقتضى الامر حيث يبدأ في توسيع الاحليل ، ومن ثم الى شدخ التضيق بواسطة المنظار او بواسطة الليزر وينتهي بالجراحة الترميمية (RECONTRICTIVE SURGERY) اذا كان هنالك داعي مرضي لذلك . 

وفي الوقت الحاضر طورت طرق حديثة لنقل الانسجة لتصبح ستراتيجية في الجراحة الترميمية . 

أما طريقة التوسيع فتكون بواسطة القسطرة وهي الطريقة العلاجية عند المرضى اللذين عندهم تضيق ندبي بسيط في الغشاء الباطني للاحليل فقط واللذين لم يشخص عندهم تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل ،وكذلك تستعمل هذه الطريقة عند المرضى الذين لايمكن إجراء أي عملية منظاريه او جراحية لهم وذلك لاسباب مرضية أخرى . 

(ENDOSCOPIC DIRECT – VISION INTERNAL URETHROTOMY ) (DVIU) فتكون للتضيقات الاحليلية التالية :

1.تضيق لا يزيد طوله على السنتيم الواحد . 
2.تضيق موجود في الجزء البصلي للاحليل (BULBOUS URETHRA). 
3.تضيق لم تجرى له عملية الشدخ المنظاري من قبل .
4.في حالة عدم نجاح الشدخ المنظاري في المرة الأولى للتضييق فان التشخيص المنظاري والإشعاعي يجب أن يعمل قبل الشدخ للمرة الثانية . 

في حالة عدم نجاح عملية الشدخ المنظاري للتضيق بعد المرة الثانية فان العملية التعويضية او الترميمية الجراحية تكون من الدواعي الإكلينيكية (URETHRAL RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY). 

ومن الدواعي الإكلينيكية للجراحة التعويضية والترميمية للتضيقات الاحليلية المتكررة هو وجود تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي وبعدما فشلة العمليات المنظارية بالتخلص من التضّيق، وكذلك هنالك دواعي كلينكية اخرى تحتم القيام بالعملية الجراحية الترميمية لتضييق الاحليل وهو وجود الناصور الاحليلي (FISTULA). 

اما احدث وانجح عملية جراحية ترميمية للتضيق الاحليلي فهي عملية تفاغر الاحليل الجراحية (ANASTOMOSIS OF THE URETHRA)وتتميز بقلع التضيق وترقيع الاحليل، وهذه العملية تكون صالحة للتضيقات الاحليلية الموجودة في الجزء الـبصلي للاحليل وبطول لا يزيد على ثلاثة سنتمترات 

اما عملية رأب الاحليل البديلي والمسمى بالـ(SUBSTITUTION URETHROPLASTY) فهي عبارة عن ترقيع للاحليل برقعة نسيجية من الجسم نفسه (GRAFT) او ترقيع للاحليل بشريحة من الجسم نفسه (FLAP) ،ودواعي هذا الترقيع الكلينيكية تكون عادة للتضيقات المتواجدة في الجزء البصلي من الاحليل وفي نفس الوقت وجود تليف للجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل كذلك . 

اما في حالة وجود تضيق في الجزء الأمامي من الاحليل (المنسدل) وفي نفس الوقت تليف واسع النطاق للجسم الإسفنجي في هذه المنطقة من الاحليل المتضيق فان عملية الترقيع بشريحة جلدية (GENITAL SKIN ) وتستعمل رقعة نسيجية (GRAFT) لترقيع الجزء الداخلي من التضيق 0مع العلم بان هذه الشرائح تؤخذ اما من شريحة جلدية من المنطقة الجنسية (GENITAL SKIN ISLAND)او من الطبقة اللفافة السلخية الداخلية للصفن (DARTOS FASCIA) لترقيع هذه التضيقات . 


وللمزيد من المعلومات عن التشيخص والعلاج إقرأ التالي
تشخيص تضيق الاحليل

ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا. وإذا عجز المريض عن التبول يحاول الاخصائي تمرير قثطار في الأحليل وفي حال فشل تلك الوسيلة تجري أشعة بالصبغة عليه لتشخيص التضيق وتحديد موقعه ودرجته. وفي حال حدوث كسر في الحوض مع تمزق الأحليل وظهور بيلة دموية على الصماغ أو في البول فقد يكون ممزقة كليا أو جزئيا ويعالج حسب نتائج الفحص الشعاعي اما بالقسطرة إذا كان جزئيا واما بادخال قسطار عبر الجلد فوق العانة وإذا كان كاملا والانتظار مدة 3أشهر أو أكثر قبل تصحيح الضيق جراحيا. وانه من الأهمية القصوى قبل المعالجة ان يتم تحديد موقع وطول وعمق وكثافة تليف التضيق لاختيار العلاج المناسب والفعال له وللحصول على افضل النتائج. ففي حال وجود قثطار من فوق العانة في المثانة يجري فحص اشعاعي رجوعي عبر الأحليل وأمامي عبر المثانة معا لتحديد مميزات التضيق وتطبيق العلاج المثالي له. وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل تنظير الأحليل بالمنظار اللين أو بمنظار 
الأطفال كوسيلة تتميمية للفحص الاشعاعي وكمحاولة في تمرير سلك دليلي عبره وتوسيعه وفي بعض الحالات إذا ما اشتبه بوجود تضيق احليلي فقد يستعين الطبيب المعالج بتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا وتقييم مزايا ذلك التخطيط.

وسائل معالجة ضيق الاحليل
حصل تقدم بارز في الثلاثين سنة الماضية في معالجة حالات التضيق الاحليلي باستعمال وسائل علاجية مبتكرة لشفائه بعون الله عز وجل بعملية جراحية واحدة إذا ما أمكن بدلا من اللجوء إلى عدة عمليات متتالية كما كان مألوفا في الماضي.
الجدير بالذكر انه قبل اللجوء إلى أية معالجة يجب على الطبيب أو الاخصائي ان يستوعبا بطريقة كاملة هدف العلاج، فلذلك يجب مناقشة كل الوسائل العلاجية مع المريض مع أمل نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها فالبعض من المرضى قد يفضلون التوسيع الدوري بالمسبار الاحليلي للضيق في العيادة أو المستشفى أو البيت بدلا من القيام بعملية جراحية غير مضمونة النتائج وصعبة ومكلفة بينما الأكثرية منهم قد يختاون الجراحة مع نسبة نجاحها التي تتعدى 90% في أكثر تلك الحالات. وكما ذكرنا آنفا ليس هنالك طريقة علاجية واحدة لكل حالات التضيق الاحليلي بل يجب تمييز كل حالة انفراديا وتطبيق العلاج المثالي لها مع العلم أن أبسط الحلول قد لا تكون أكثرها منفعة.. ولتحديد وسائل العلاج يجب أولا تضيق التصيق الموجود في الأحليل الأمامي أي ما بين الصماغ البولي والأحليل المتدلدل أي داخل العضو والأحليل البعلي الذي يمتد من زاوية القضيب إلى الصمام الخارجي والأحليل الخلفي أي الغشائي الذي يمر عبر الصمام والأحليل البروستاتي الممتد داخل البروستاتا من الصمام إلى عنق المثانة.
أ - معالجة ضيق الأحليل الأمامي: في حال وجود تضيق في الصماغ البولي فيمكن توسيعه على فترة أو فترتين بالمسبار الاحليلي شقه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالشفرة أو ترقيعه بسديلة مكونة من اللجيم أو من جلد العضو التناسلي. وأما حالات الضيق في الأحليل المتدلدل فإذا ما كان طوله أقل من سنتمتر واحد فيمكن قطعه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر وأما إذا ما زاد طوله ما بين 1إلى 2سنتيمتر فإنه من الأفضل قطعه جراحياً وترقيعه بسديلة من طرف جلد العضو. وفي حال تعدى طوله السنتيميترين فيتم شقه جراحياً وترقيعه على مرحلة أو مرحلتين مخاطية مستأصلة من جوف الفم أي داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى.
وأما بالنسبة إلى تضيق الأحليل البصلي إذا كان قصيراً فيمكن توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه أو بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر مع نجاح معتدل لا يتعدى 60% وفي حال رجوعه يمكن إعادة توسيعه أو قطعه مرة أخرى وإذا فشلت تلك الوسيلة فيجب اجراء جراحة مفتوحة تقوم على استئصاله كاملاً ووصل أطراف الأحليل السليمة. وهذه الوسيلة الجراحية هي الأفضل لكل ضيق لا يتعدى طوله 2سنتيمتر لأن نجاحها يتعدى 90% من الحالات، ولكن إذا ما زاد طولها على 2سنتيمتر فلا يجوز استعمالها لانها قد تؤدي إلى انحناء العضو التناسلي وتقويصه البطني أثناء الانتصاب فتعالج تلك الحالات بقطع الضيق وتخييط أطراف الأحليل إلى رقعة غشاء الفم المخاطي المرقعة على خلف الأجسام الكهفية لزيادة لمعة الأحليل وتفادي رجوع الضيق بنجاح يصل إلى حوالي 85% من تلك الحالات على المدى البعيد.
ب- معالجة ضيق الأحليل الخلفي
كان مألوفاً في الماضي اجراء عملية تصحيح تضيق الأحليل الخلفي على مرحلتين تقوم أولاً على شق الضيق واجراء مفاغرة بين طرفه الداني السليم وسديلة قوامها جلد الصفن أو العجان وترك فوهة الأحليل مفتوحة ما بين الشرج والصفن وفي المرحلة الثانية تغلق تلك الفتحة بعد مرور 3إلى 6أشهر على العملية الأولى.
وأما الآن وإذا ما فشل التوسيع والقطع بالمبضع أو الليزر فيمكن تصحيح الضيق بعملية واحدة ترتكز على قطع الضيق والتلييف حوله ومفارغة طرفه القاصي السليم بطرفه الداني السليم بعد توسيعهما وبنجاح ممتاز يتعدى 90% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً إذا ما كان الضيق بسيطاً وغير طويل. وأما في حال وجود ضيق طويل أو التهابات حوله أو ناسور بولي يصله إلى جلد العجان وتلييف شديد يمنع وصل طرفي الأحليل الداني والقاصي السليمين فيمكن تمريره عبر عظم العانة مع استئصال قسم منها ووصله إلى الأحليل البروستاتي جراحياً من خلف عظم العانة أو معالجته على مرحلتين كما تم وصفه سابقاً. 
مضاعفات كل تلك العمليات الجراحية فأهمها رجعة الضيق بعد العملية بنسبة 10% إلى 60% حسب الطريقة المستعملة والسلس البولي والعجز الجنسي والناسور البولي والالحاح في التبول وتلييف العضو مع تقويصه والنزيف والالتهاب البولي والعجالي. وبعد العملية الجراحية المفتوحة يدخل منظاران احدهمها في المثانة والثاني في الأحليل لمدة 3أسابيع تقريباً، وتنزع بعد التأكد من نجاح العملية باجراء أشعة الصبغة على الاحليل. وتتم متابعة المريض الدورية لعدة سنوات للتأكيد عن عدم نكس المرض ورجعة الضيق التي قد تحصل في غضون أشهر أو سنوات بعد اجراء العملية والتي تظهر عادة بالأعراض البولية والتشخيص الشعاعي وتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونياً أو بتنظير الأحليل بالمنظار العيني.
وفي حال معاودة الضيق وحسب مميزاته يمكن أما توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر أو إذا ما فشلت تلك الوسائل فيجب إعادة تصحيحه جراحياً كما شرحناه سابقاً أو غرز اشنت معدنية داخله لابقائه مفتوحاً.
الخلاصة
تضيق الأحليل حالة مرضية شائعة تصيب الصبيان وأحياناً البنات في كل الأعمار نتيجة حوادث ورضخ المجاري البولية أو تنظير الأحليل والمثانة وتنظرتهما لمدة طويلة أو بسبب التهابات أو لأسباب مجهولة المنشأ.
أعراضه البولية تشمل بطء جريان البول وتقطيعه والصعوبة في افراغ المثانة رغم الضغط أثناء التبول وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء منه التبويل وتفرع البول والاحتباس البولي. يتم تشخيصه بالفحص الشعاعي الأمامي والرجوعي على الأحليل معاً وتنظيره وتخطيط البول الالكتروني. المعالجة تقوم حسب موقع التضيق وطوله وشدته ودرجة تليف الجسم الاسفنجي حوله أما بالتوسيع بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر وإما بإجراء جراحة مفتوحة مع استئصال الضيق ووصل أو مفاغرة أطرافه السليمة أو ترقيعه بجلد العضو أو بالغشاء المخاطي المستأصل من داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى. 
وهذه الحالات في غاية الصعوبة في المعالجة تتطلب خبرة واسعة ومهارة جراحية عالية من قبل الاختصاصي المعالج وفي مركز طبي مختص في معالجتها لتفادي حصول مضاعفات خطيرة وفشل تام بعد عدة محاولات جراحية تقلل من أمل الشفاء، بعون الله عز وجل، وتؤثر سلبياً على جودة حياة المريض ومستقبله وطاقته الجنسية والتناسلية.


**طرق الوقاية*
*ـ الابتعاد عن الأمراض الجنسية المعدية باستخدام الأساليب الوقائية.

ـ الذهاب إلى الطبيب عند الشعور بأي عرض في حالة التبول أو نزول مادة لزجة من القضيب.

ـ اتخاذ سبل السلامة عند القيادة واتقاء الحوادث المرورية قدر الإمكان.*


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*ضيق مجرى البول أو تضيق الاحليل*​*كلمات مفتاحية : تضيق في مجرى البول / تضيق مجرى البول / ضيق مجرى البول / ضيق في مجرى البول / تضيق الاحليل / تضيق الإحليل / ضيق الاحليل / ضيق الإحليل / التضيق الاحليلي / التضيق الإحليلي*
*تعريف قناة مجرى البول أو الاحليل: **Urethra*
*عبارة عن أنبوب يبدأ من المثانة لينقل البول إلى خارج الجسم.*

*وعند الذكور: نجد أن مجرى البول داخل القضيب (العضو الذكري) المسئول عن نقل المني خارج الجسم.*

*أما الإناث: يوجد هذا المجرى أمام الفتحة التناسلية، ونجد أن هذه القناة أقصر في الطول عند الإناث.*
*تعريف آخر: الاحليل هو عبارة عن قناة بولية محاطة بجسم إسفنجي يقع بين الجسمين الكهفيين للقضيب ويوجد هنالك جزئيين رئيسيين لهذه القناة هما الاحليل الأمامي الذي يحتوي على (الجزء الحشفي ،المنسدل،والبصلي) والاحليل الخلفي والذي يحتوي على الجزء الغشائي والبروستاتي . *


*اسباب تضيق مجرى البول:-*

*نتيجة حدوث تليف في جدار مجرى البول بسبب:-*
*إصابات مجرى البول.*
*الالتهابات المتكررة والناتجة عن الأمراض الجنسية خصوصاً مرض السيلان الذي يشيع في فئة الشباب الذين يمارسون الحياة الجنسية بصفة غير شرعية ،ومرض الالتهاب الحشفة الجاف الطامس BALANITIS XEROTICA OBCITERANS الذي يصيب الحشفة وحفرة الأحليل وأحيانا الأحليل الأمامي، بكامله فيسبب تليفا شديدا خارجيا وداخليا مع تضييق في تلك المجاري والصماغ البولي.*

*استخدام المواد الكيميائية العالية اللزوجة عند ممارسة العادة السرية.*
*بعد إجراء عمليات متعددة بالمنظار الجراحي عبر الإحليل وهذا النوع من التضيق يكون منتشراً في المرضى المسنين وذلك لاستئصال البروستاتا والأورام من المثانة البولية.*
*نتيجة حادث مروري أو حادث سقوط على منطقة الحوض فتنكسر بعض أجزاء عظم الحوض وبالتالي تتمزق أنسجة الإحليل بشكل جزئي أو كلي مع اصابة العجان وما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التضيق هو الأكثر شيوعاً في بلدنا وذلك نتيجة زيادة معدل الحوادث المرورية، بعكس الدول الأوروبية والأفريقية حيث تكون الأسباب الأخرى هي الأكثر شيوعاً.*
*سبب خلقي والذي يظهر عادة عند الرضع الذكور.*


*الاعراض:*

*صعوبة في التبول وذلك نتيجة تضيق المجرى البولي وضعفاً في قوة دفع البول، مع تخفيف في سمك البول المندفع*
*أحياناً تتعدد اتجاهات مجرى البول*
*اضافة الى حرقة التبول*
*عدم الرضا عن تفريغ المثانة البولية والشعور ببول متبقٍ داخل الجسم.*
*هناك حالات نادرة يشتكي فيها المريض بألم في الخاصرتين نتيجة ضغط البول المتزايد على الحالبين وبالتالي على الكليتين، فيكون في هذه الحالة قصور في عمل الكليتين وما يسمى بالفشل الكلوي.*
*اطالة في مدة التبول الزمنية وتأخر في ابتداء التبول (الحصر)*
*ويمكن القول أن ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا*


*مضاعفات تضيق مجرى البول:*

*صعوبة التبول*
*التبول المتكرر*
*ضعف اندفاع البول*
*التهابات متكررة في المثانة والبروستاتا*
*احتباس البول مع صعوبة تركيب قسطرة بولية لعلاج الاحتباس*
*تهيج أو ضعف في عضلة المثانة*
*حصوات المثانة*
*في بعض الحالات الشديدة يمكن حدوث قصور في وظائف الكلى. *


*التشخيص:*
*ننصح بعدم التأخر ومراجعة طبيب متخصص في المسالك البولية لتشخيص الحالة بدقة بواسطة :-*
*- إجراء أشعة صاعدة وأشعة أثناء التبول على مجرى البول.*
*- قياس اندفاع البول لتحديد الحالة بدقة:- وهذا الفحص بسيط جدا لا يتطلب إلا أن تتبول كمية كبيرة من البول في جهاز يقيس سرعة سريان البول ويعطي بعض الأرقام التي تفيد في تحديد الأسباب.*
*- يمكن تشخيص حالة «التضيق الإحليلي» بصفة مؤكدة بالمنظار الجراحي وبالتالي يتم قطعه وتوسيع الإحليل، وهذا هو التشخيص الأكيد،*
*- كما تكون الاستعانة في التشخيص بالأشعة الملونة في منطقة الحوض.*
*- لمنظار الفيديوي للاحليل يعتبر مكملا لتشخيص التضيق.*

*علاج ضيق مجرى البول:*
*يتوقف العلاج في مثل هذه الحالات على درجة الضيق، وكذلك على سببه،*
*- في الحالات البسيطة:*
*يمكن الاكتفاء بالمتابعة الدورية أو التوسيع الداخلي باستخدام موسعات معدنية داخل مجرى البول وتجرى هذه العملية بمخدر موضعي عادة. *
*- في الحالات الشديدة:*
*يلزم إجراء شق للجزء المتليف من مجرى البول بواسطة المنظار الضوئي باستخدام "السكين البارد" أو "الليزر"، وهذا الحل قد لا يكون حلاًّ نهائيًّا، أي أن الضيق قد يعود من جديد نتيجة عودة الأسباب أو إذا كان هذا الضيق لا يستجيب بسهولة للمنظار أو يتكرر سريعًا بعد المنظار، فتحتاج لإجراء المنظار مرات أخرى، ولكنه في النهاية حل غير جراحي وعادة يكون سهلاً . *
*وللتوضيح أكثر نقول انه يكون بإجراء عملية جراحية بالمنظار وهي تعتبر من العمليات الحديثة، ويستوجب على المريض المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية باستمرار للتأكد من عدم ارتجاع الضيق، خصوصاً في السنة الأولى بعد العملية حيث من الممكن أن يحتاج المريض إلى توسيع منتظم في العيادة الخارجية مع متابعة العلاج.*
- *في بعض الحالات قد نحتاج إلى استئصال التليف جراحيًّا وإعادة توصيل مجرى البول. *
*وبشكل مفصل نقول أن استراتيجية العلاج الحديثة تكون بطريقة السلم الترميمي الجراحي . *

*THE RECONSTRUCTIVE LADDER APPROACH)وهذا يتركز على أساس طريقة الابتداء في ابسط العمليات المنظارية ويتطور الى عمليات جراحية معقدة وصعبة اذا اقتضى الامر حيث يبدأ في توسيع الاحليل ، ومن ثم الى شدخ التضيق بواسطة المنظار او بواسطة الليزر وينتهي بالجراحة الترميمية (RECONTRICTIVE SURGERY) اذا كان هنالك داعي مرضي لذلك . *

*وفي الوقت الحاضر طورت طرق حديثة لنقل الانسجة لتصبح ستراتيجية في الجراحة الترميمية . *

*أما طريقة التوسيع فتكون بواسطة القسطرة وهي الطريقة العلاجية عند المرضى اللذين عندهم تضيق ندبي بسيط في الغشاء الباطني للاحليل فقط واللذين لم يشخص عندهم تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل ،وكذلك تستعمل هذه الطريقة عند المرضى الذين لايمكن إجراء أي عملية منظاريه او جراحية لهم وذلك لاسباب مرضية أخرى . *

*(ENDOSCOPIC DIRECT – VISION INTERNAL URETHROTOMY ) (DVIU) فتكون للتضيقات الاحليلية التالية :*

*1.تضيق لا يزيد طوله على السنتيم الواحد . *
*2.تضيق موجود في الجزء البصلي للاحليل (BULBOUS URETHRA). *
*3.تضيق لم تجرى له عملية الشدخ المنظاري من قبل .*
*4.في حالة عدم نجاح الشدخ المنظاري في المرة الأولى للتضييق فان التشخيص المنظاري والإشعاعي يجب أن يعمل قبل الشدخ للمرة الثانية . *

*في حالة عدم نجاح عملية الشدخ المنظاري للتضيق بعد المرة الثانية فان العملية التعويضية او الترميمية الجراحية تكون من الدواعي الإكلينيكية (URETHRAL RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY). *

*ومن الدواعي الإكلينيكية للجراحة التعويضية والترميمية للتضيقات الاحليلية المتكررة هو وجود تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي وبعدما فشلة العمليات المنظارية بالتخلص من التضّيق، وكذلك هنالك دواعي كلينكية اخرى تحتم القيام بالعملية الجراحية الترميمية لتضييق الاحليل وهو وجود الناصور الاحليلي (FISTULA). *

*اما احدث وانجح عملية جراحية ترميمية للتضيق الاحليلي فهي عملية تفاغر الاحليل الجراحية (ANASTOMOSIS OF THE URETHRA)وتتميز بقلع التضيق وترقيع الاحليل، وهذه العملية تكون صالحة للتضيقات الاحليلية الموجودة في الجزء الـبصلي للاحليل وبطول لا يزيد على ثلاثة سنتمترات *

*اما عملية رأب الاحليل البديلي والمسمى بالـ(SUBSTITUTION URETHROPLASTY) فهي عبارة عن ترقيع للاحليل برقعة نسيجية من الجسم نفسه (GRAFT) او ترقيع للاحليل بشريحة من الجسم نفسه (FLAP) ،ودواعي هذا الترقيع الكلينيكية تكون عادة للتضيقات المتواجدة في الجزء البصلي من الاحليل وفي نفس الوقت وجود تليف للجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل كذلك . *

*اما في حالة وجود تضيق في الجزء الأمامي من الاحليل (المنسدل) وفي نفس الوقت تليف واسع النطاق للجسم الإسفنجي في هذه المنطقة من الاحليل المتضيق فان عملية الترقيع بشريحة جلدية (GENITAL SKIN ) وتستعمل رقعة نسيجية (GRAFT) لترقيع الجزء الداخلي من التضيق 0مع العلم بان هذه الشرائح تؤخذ اما من شريحة جلدية من المنطقة الجنسية (GENITAL SKIN ISLAND)او من الطبقة اللفافة السلخية الداخلية للصفن (DARTOS FASCIA) لترقيع هذه التضيقات . *


*وللمزيد من المعلومات عن التشيخص والعلاج إقرأ التالي*
*تشخيص تضيق الاحليل*
*
ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا. وإذا عجز المريض عن التبول يحاول الاخصائي تمرير قثطار في الأحليل وفي حال فشل تلك الوسيلة تجري أشعة بالصبغة عليه لتشخيص التضيق وتحديد موقعه ودرجته. وفي حال حدوث كسر في الحوض مع تمزق الأحليل وظهور بيلة دموية على الصماغ أو في البول فقد يكون ممزقة كليا أو جزئيا ويعالج حسب نتائج الفحص الشعاعي اما بالقسطرة إذا كان جزئيا واما بادخال قسطار عبر الجلد فوق العانة وإذا كان كاملا والانتظار مدة 3أشهر أو أكثر قبل تصحيح الضيق جراحيا. وانه من الأهمية القصوى قبل المعالجة ان يتم تحديد موقع وطول وعمق وكثافة تليف التضيق لاختيار العلاج المناسب والفعال له وللحصول على افضل النتائج. ففي حال وجود قثطار من فوق العانة في المثانة يجري فحص اشعاعي رجوعي عبر الأحليل وأمامي عبر المثانة معا لتحديد مميزات التضيق وتطبيق العلاج المثالي له. وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل تنظير الأحليل بالمنظار اللين أو بمنظار 
الأطفال كوسيلة تتميمية للفحص الاشعاعي وكمحاولة في تمرير سلك دليلي عبره وتوسيعه وفي بعض الحالات إذا ما اشتبه بوجود تضيق احليلي فقد يستعين الطبيب المعالج بتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا وتقييم مزايا ذلك التخطيط.
*
*وسائل معالجة ضيق الاحليل
حصل تقدم بارز في الثلاثين سنة الماضية في معالجة حالات التضيق الاحليلي باستعمال وسائل علاجية مبتكرة لشفائه بعون الله عز وجل بعملية جراحية واحدة إذا ما أمكن بدلا من اللجوء إلى عدة عمليات متتالية كما كان مألوفا في الماضي.
الجدير بالذكر انه قبل اللجوء إلى أية معالجة يجب على الطبيب أو الاخصائي ان يستوعبا بطريقة كاملة هدف العلاج، فلذلك يجب مناقشة كل الوسائل العلاجية مع المريض مع أمل نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها فالبعض من المرضى قد يفضلون التوسيع الدوري بالمسبار الاحليلي للضيق في العيادة أو المستشفى أو البيت بدلا من القيام بعملية جراحية غير مضمونة النتائج وصعبة ومكلفة بينما الأكثرية منهم قد يختاون الجراحة مع نسبة نجاحها التي تتعدى 90% في أكثر تلك الحالات. وكما ذكرنا آنفا ليس هنالك طريقة علاجية واحدة لكل حالات التضيق الاحليلي بل يجب تمييز كل حالة انفراديا وتطبيق العلاج المثالي لها مع العلم أن أبسط الحلول قد لا تكون أكثرها منفعة.. ولتحديد وسائل العلاج يجب أولا تضيق التصيق الموجود في الأحليل الأمامي أي ما بين الصماغ البولي والأحليل المتدلدل أي داخل العضو والأحليل البعلي الذي يمتد من زاوية القضيب إلى الصمام الخارجي والأحليل الخلفي أي الغشائي الذي يمر عبر الصمام والأحليل البروستاتي الممتد داخل البروستاتا من الصمام إلى عنق المثانة.
أ - معالجة ضيق الأحليل الأمامي: في حال وجود تضيق في الصماغ البولي فيمكن توسيعه على فترة أو فترتين بالمسبار الاحليلي شقه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالشفرة أو ترقيعه بسديلة مكونة من اللجيم أو من جلد العضو التناسلي. وأما حالات الضيق في الأحليل المتدلدل فإذا ما كان طوله أقل من سنتمتر واحد فيمكن قطعه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر وأما إذا ما زاد طوله ما بين 1إلى 2سنتيمتر فإنه من الأفضل قطعه جراحياً وترقيعه بسديلة من طرف جلد العضو. وفي حال تعدى طوله السنتيميترين فيتم شقه جراحياً وترقيعه على مرحلة أو مرحلتين مخاطية مستأصلة من جوف الفم أي داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى.
وأما بالنسبة إلى تضيق الأحليل البصلي إذا كان قصيراً فيمكن توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه أو بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر مع نجاح معتدل لا يتعدى 60% وفي حال رجوعه يمكن إعادة توسيعه أو قطعه مرة أخرى وإذا فشلت تلك الوسيلة فيجب اجراء جراحة مفتوحة تقوم على استئصاله كاملاً ووصل أطراف الأحليل السليمة. وهذه الوسيلة الجراحية هي الأفضل لكل ضيق لا يتعدى طوله 2سنتيمتر لأن نجاحها يتعدى 90% من الحالات، ولكن إذا ما زاد طولها على 2سنتيمتر فلا يجوز استعمالها لانها قد تؤدي إلى انحناء العضو التناسلي وتقويصه البطني أثناء الانتصاب فتعالج تلك الحالات بقطع الضيق وتخييط أطراف الأحليل إلى رقعة غشاء الفم المخاطي المرقعة على خلف الأجسام الكهفية لزيادة لمعة الأحليل وتفادي رجوع الضيق بنجاح يصل إلى حوالي 85% من تلك الحالات على المدى البعيد.
ب- معالجة ضيق الأحليل الخلفي
كان مألوفاً في الماضي اجراء عملية تصحيح تضيق الأحليل الخلفي على مرحلتين تقوم أولاً على شق الضيق واجراء مفاغرة بين طرفه الداني السليم وسديلة قوامها جلد الصفن أو العجان وترك فوهة الأحليل مفتوحة ما بين الشرج والصفن وفي المرحلة الثانية تغلق تلك الفتحة بعد مرور 3إلى 6أشهر على العملية الأولى.
وأما الآن وإذا ما فشل التوسيع والقطع بالمبضع أو الليزر فيمكن تصحيح الضيق بعملية واحدة ترتكز على قطع الضيق والتلييف حوله ومفارغة طرفه القاصي السليم بطرفه الداني السليم بعد توسيعهما وبنجاح ممتاز يتعدى 90% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً إذا ما كان الضيق بسيطاً وغير طويل. وأما في حال وجود ضيق طويل أو التهابات حوله أو ناسور بولي يصله إلى جلد العجان وتلييف شديد يمنع وصل طرفي الأحليل الداني والقاصي السليمين فيمكن تمريره عبر عظم العانة مع استئصال قسم منها ووصله إلى الأحليل البروستاتي جراحياً من خلف عظم العانة أو معالجته على مرحلتين كما تم وصفه سابقاً. 
مضاعفات كل تلك العمليات الجراحية فأهمها رجعة الضيق بعد العملية بنسبة 10% إلى 60% حسب الطريقة المستعملة والسلس البولي والعجز الجنسي والناسور البولي والالحاح في التبول وتلييف العضو مع تقويصه والنزيف والالتهاب البولي والعجالي. وبعد العملية الجراحية المفتوحة يدخل منظاران احدهمها في المثانة والثاني في الأحليل لمدة 3أسابيع تقريباً، وتنزع بعد التأكد من نجاح العملية باجراء أشعة الصبغة على الاحليل. وتتم متابعة المريض الدورية لعدة سنوات للتأكيد عن عدم نكس المرض ورجعة الضيق التي قد تحصل في غضون أشهر أو سنوات بعد اجراء العملية والتي تظهر عادة بالأعراض البولية والتشخيص الشعاعي وتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونياً أو بتنظير الأحليل بالمنظار العيني.
وفي حال معاودة الضيق وحسب مميزاته يمكن أما توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر أو إذا ما فشلت تلك الوسائل فيجب إعادة تصحيحه جراحياً كما شرحناه سابقاً أو غرز اشنت معدنية داخله لابقائه مفتوحاً.
الخلاصة
تضيق الأحليل حالة مرضية شائعة تصيب الصبيان وأحياناً البنات في كل الأعمار نتيجة حوادث ورضخ المجاري البولية أو تنظير الأحليل والمثانة وتنظرتهما لمدة طويلة أو بسبب التهابات أو لأسباب مجهولة المنشأ.
أعراضه البولية تشمل بطء جريان البول وتقطيعه والصعوبة في افراغ المثانة رغم الضغط أثناء التبول وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء منه التبويل وتفرع البول والاحتباس البولي. يتم تشخيصه بالفحص الشعاعي الأمامي والرجوعي على الأحليل معاً وتنظيره وتخطيط البول الالكتروني. المعالجة تقوم حسب موقع التضيق وطوله وشدته ودرجة تليف الجسم الاسفنجي حوله أما بالتوسيع بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر وإما بإجراء جراحة مفتوحة مع استئصال الضيق ووصل أو مفاغرة أطرافه السليمة أو ترقيعه بجلد العضو أو بالغشاء المخاطي المستأصل من داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى. 
وهذه الحالات في غاية الصعوبة في المعالجة تتطلب خبرة واسعة ومهارة جراحية عالية من قبل الاختصاصي المعالج وفي مركز طبي مختص في معالجتها لتفادي حصول مضاعفات خطيرة وفشل تام بعد عدة محاولات جراحية تقلل من أمل الشفاء، بعون الله عز وجل، وتؤثر سلبياً على جودة حياة المريض ومستقبله وطاقته الجنسية والتناسلية.


**طرق الوقاية*
*ـ الابتعاد عن الأمراض الجنسية المعدية باستخدام الأساليب الوقائية.*

*ـ الذهاب إلى الطبيب عند الشعور بأي عرض في حالة التبول أو نزول مادة لزجة من القضيب.*

*ـ اتخاذ سبل السلامة عند القيادة واتقاء الحوادث المرورية قدر الإمكان.*


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

*ضيق مجرى البول أو تضيق الاحليل*​*كلمات مفتاحية : تضيق في مجرى البول / تضيق مجرى البول / ضيق مجرى البول / ضيق في مجرى البول / تضيق الاحليل / تضيق الإحليل / ضيق الاحليل / ضيق الإحليل / التضيق الاحليلي / التضيق الإحليلي*
*تعريف قناة مجرى البول أو الاحليل: **Urethra*
*عبارة عن أنبوب يبدأ من المثانة لينقل البول إلى خارج الجسم.

وعند الذكور: نجد أن مجرى البول داخل القضيب (العضو الذكري) المسئول عن نقل المني خارج الجسم.

أما الإناث: يوجد هذا المجرى أمام الفتحة التناسلية، ونجد أن هذه القناة أقصر في الطول عند الإناث.*
*تعريف آخر: الاحليل هو عبارة عن قناة بولية محاطة بجسم إسفنجي يقع بين الجسمين الكهفيين للقضيب ويوجد هنالك جزئيين رئيسيين لهذه القناة هما الاحليل الأمامي الذي يحتوي على (الجزء الحشفي ،المنسدل،والبصلي) والاحليل الخلفي والذي يحتوي على الجزء الغشائي والبروستاتي . 
*

*اسباب تضيق مجرى البول:-*
*نتيجة حدوث تليف في جدار مجرى البول بسبب:-*​
*إصابات مجرى البول.* ​
*الالتهابات المتكررة والناتجة عن الأمراض الجنسية خصوصاً مرض السيلان الذي يشيع في فئة الشباب الذين يمارسون الحياة الجنسية بصفة غير شرعية ،ومرض الالتهاب الحشفة الجاف الطامس BALANITIS XEROTICA OBCITERANS الذي يصيب الحشفة وحفرة الأحليل وأحيانا الأحليل الأمامي، بكامله فيسبب تليفا شديدا خارجيا وداخليا مع تضييق في تلك المجاري والصماغ البولي.
* ​
* استخدام المواد الكيميائية العالية اللزوجة عند ممارسة العادة السرية.* ​
* بعد إجراء عمليات متعددة بالمنظار الجراحي عبر الإحليل وهذا النوع من التضيق يكون منتشراً في المرضى المسنين وذلك لاستئصال البروستاتا والأورام من المثانة البولية.* ​
* نتيجة حادث مروري أو حادث سقوط على منطقة الحوض فتنكسر بعض أجزاء عظم الحوض وبالتالي تتمزق أنسجة الإحليل بشكل جزئي أو كلي مع اصابة العجان وما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التضيق هو الأكثر شيوعاً في بلدنا وذلك نتيجة زيادة معدل الحوادث المرورية، بعكس الدول الأوروبية والأفريقية حيث تكون الأسباب الأخرى هي الأكثر شيوعاً.* ​
*سبب خلقي والذي يظهر عادة عند الرضع الذكور.

*​
*الاعراض:*​
*صعوبة في التبول وذلك نتيجة تضيق المجرى البولي وضعفاً في قوة دفع البول، مع تخفيف في سمك البول المندفع* ​
*أحياناً تتعدد اتجاهات مجرى البول* ​
*اضافة الى حرقة التبول* ​
*عدم الرضا عن تفريغ المثانة البولية والشعور ببول متبقٍ داخل الجسم.* ​
*هناك حالات نادرة يشتكي فيها المريض بألم في الخاصرتين نتيجة ضغط البول المتزايد على الحالبين وبالتالي على الكليتين، فيكون في هذه الحالة قصور في عمل الكليتين وما يسمى بالفشل الكلوي.* ​
*اطالة في مدة التبول الزمنية وتأخر في ابتداء التبول (الحصر)*​
*ويمكن القول أن ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا
*
*مضاعفات تضيق مجرى البول:*​
*صعوبة التبول* ​
*التبول المتكرر* ​
*ضعف اندفاع البول* ​
*التهابات متكررة في المثانة والبروستاتا* ​
*احتباس البول مع صعوبة تركيب قسطرة بولية لعلاج الاحتباس* ​
*تهيج أو ضعف في عضلة المثانة* ​
*حصوات المثانة* ​
*في بعض الحالات الشديدة يمكن حدوث قصور في وظائف الكلى. 

*​
*التشخيص:*
*ننصح بعدم التأخر ومراجعة طبيب متخصص في المسالك البولية لتشخيص الحالة بدقة بواسطة :-*
*- إجراء أشعة صاعدة وأشعة أثناء التبول على مجرى البول.*
*-  قياس اندفاع البول لتحديد الحالة بدقة:-  وهذا الفحص بسيط جدا لا يتطلب إلا أن تتبول كمية كبيرة من البول في جهاز يقيس سرعة سريان البول ويعطي بعض الأرقام التي تفيد في تحديد الأسباب.*
*- يمكن تشخيص حالة «التضيق الإحليلي» بصفة مؤكدة بالمنظار الجراحي وبالتالي يتم قطعه وتوسيع الإحليل، وهذا هو التشخيص الأكيد،*
*- كما تكون الاستعانة في التشخيص بالأشعة الملونة في منطقة الحوض.*
*- لمنظار الفيديوي للاحليل يعتبر مكملا لتشخيص التضيق.*

*علاج ضيق مجرى البول:*
*يتوقف العلاج في مثل هذه الحالات على درجة الضيق، وكذلك على سببه،*
*- في الحالات البسيطة:*
*يمكن الاكتفاء بالمتابعة الدورية أو التوسيع الداخلي باستخدام موسعات معدنية داخل مجرى البول وتجرى هذه العملية بمخدر موضعي عادة. *
*- في الحالات الشديدة:*
*يلزم إجراء شق للجزء المتليف من مجرى البول بواسطة المنظار الضوئي باستخدام "السكين البارد" أو "الليزر"، وهذا الحل قد لا يكون حلاًّ نهائيًّا، أي أن الضيق قد يعود من جديد نتيجة عودة الأسباب أو إذا كان هذا الضيق لا يستجيب بسهولة للمنظار أو يتكرر سريعًا بعد المنظار، فتحتاج لإجراء المنظار مرات أخرى، ولكنه في النهاية حل غير جراحي وعادة يكون سهلاً . *
*وللتوضيح أكثر نقول انه يكون بإجراء عملية جراحية بالمنظار وهي تعتبر من العمليات الحديثة، ويستوجب على المريض المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية باستمرار للتأكد من عدم ارتجاع الضيق، خصوصاً في السنة الأولى بعد العملية حيث من الممكن أن يحتاج المريض إلى توسيع منتظم في العيادة الخارجية مع متابعة العلاج.*
- *في بعض الحالات قد نحتاج إلى استئصال التليف جراحيًّا وإعادة توصيل مجرى البول. *
*وبشكل مفصل نقول أن استراتيجية العلاج الحديثة تكون بطريقة السلم الترميمي الجراحي . 

THE RECONSTRUCTIVE LADDER APPROACH)وهذا يتركز على أساس طريقة الابتداء في ابسط العمليات المنظارية ويتطور الى عمليات جراحية معقدة وصعبة اذا اقتضى الامر حيث يبدأ في توسيع الاحليل ، ومن ثم الى شدخ التضيق بواسطة المنظار او بواسطة الليزر وينتهي بالجراحة الترميمية (RECONTRICTIVE SURGERY) اذا كان هنالك داعي مرضي لذلك . 

وفي الوقت الحاضر طورت طرق حديثة لنقل الانسجة لتصبح ستراتيجية في الجراحة الترميمية . 

أما طريقة التوسيع فتكون بواسطة القسطرة وهي الطريقة العلاجية عند المرضى اللذين عندهم تضيق ندبي بسيط في الغشاء الباطني للاحليل فقط واللذين لم يشخص عندهم تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل ،وكذلك تستعمل هذه الطريقة عند المرضى الذين لايمكن إجراء أي عملية منظاريه او جراحية لهم وذلك لاسباب مرضية أخرى . 

(ENDOSCOPIC DIRECT – VISION INTERNAL URETHROTOMY ) (DVIU) فتكون للتضيقات الاحليلية التالية :

1.تضيق لا يزيد طوله على السنتيم الواحد . 
2.تضيق موجود في الجزء البصلي للاحليل (BULBOUS URETHRA). 
3.تضيق لم تجرى له عملية الشدخ المنظاري من قبل .
4.في حالة عدم نجاح الشدخ المنظاري في المرة الأولى للتضييق فان التشخيص المنظاري والإشعاعي يجب أن يعمل قبل الشدخ للمرة الثانية . 

في حالة عدم نجاح عملية الشدخ المنظاري للتضيق بعد المرة الثانية فان العملية التعويضية او الترميمية الجراحية تكون من الدواعي الإكلينيكية (URETHRAL RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY). 

ومن الدواعي الإكلينيكية للجراحة التعويضية والترميمية للتضيقات الاحليلية المتكررة هو وجود تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي وبعدما فشلة العمليات المنظارية بالتخلص من التضّيق، وكذلك هنالك دواعي كلينكية اخرى تحتم القيام بالعملية الجراحية الترميمية لتضييق الاحليل وهو وجود الناصور الاحليلي (FISTULA). 

اما احدث وانجح عملية جراحية ترميمية للتضيق الاحليلي فهي عملية تفاغر الاحليل الجراحية (ANASTOMOSIS OF THE URETHRA)وتتميز بقلع التضيق وترقيع الاحليل، وهذه العملية تكون صالحة للتضيقات الاحليلية الموجودة في الجزء الـبصلي للاحليل وبطول لا يزيد على ثلاثة سنتمترات 

اما عملية رأب الاحليل البديلي والمسمى بالـ(SUBSTITUTION URETHROPLASTY) فهي عبارة عن ترقيع للاحليل برقعة نسيجية من الجسم نفسه (GRAFT) او ترقيع للاحليل بشريحة من الجسم نفسه (FLAP) ،ودواعي هذا الترقيع الكلينيكية تكون عادة للتضيقات المتواجدة في الجزء البصلي من الاحليل وفي نفس الوقت وجود تليف للجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل كذلك . 

اما في حالة وجود تضيق في الجزء الأمامي من الاحليل (المنسدل) وفي نفس الوقت تليف واسع النطاق للجسم الإسفنجي في هذه المنطقة من الاحليل المتضيق فان عملية الترقيع بشريحة جلدية (GENITAL SKIN ) وتستعمل رقعة نسيجية (GRAFT) لترقيع الجزء الداخلي من التضيق 0مع العلم بان هذه الشرائح تؤخذ اما من شريحة جلدية من المنطقة الجنسية (GENITAL SKIN ISLAND)او من الطبقة اللفافة السلخية الداخلية للصفن (DARTOS FASCIA) لترقيع هذه التضيقات . 


وللمزيد من المعلومات عن التشيخص والعلاج إقرأ التالي
تشخيص تضيق الاحليل*​*

ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا. وإذا عجز المريض عن التبول يحاول الاخصائي تمرير قثطار في الأحليل وفي حال فشل تلك الوسيلة تجري أشعة بالصبغة عليه لتشخيص التضيق وتحديد موقعه ودرجته. وفي حال حدوث كسر في الحوض مع تمزق الأحليل وظهور بيلة دموية على الصماغ أو في البول فقد يكون ممزقة كليا أو جزئيا ويعالج حسب نتائج الفحص الشعاعي اما بالقسطرة إذا كان جزئيا واما بادخال قسطار عبر الجلد فوق العانة وإذا كان كاملا والانتظار مدة 3أشهر أو أكثر قبل تصحيح الضيق جراحيا. وانه من الأهمية القصوى قبل المعالجة ان يتم تحديد موقع وطول وعمق وكثافة تليف التضيق لاختيار العلاج المناسب والفعال له وللحصول على افضل النتائج. ففي حال وجود قثطار من فوق العانة في المثانة يجري فحص اشعاعي رجوعي عبر الأحليل وأمامي عبر المثانة معا لتحديد مميزات التضيق وتطبيق العلاج المثالي له. وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل تنظير الأحليل بالمنظار اللين أو بمنظار 
الأطفال كوسيلة تتميمية للفحص الاشعاعي وكمحاولة في تمرير سلك دليلي عبره وتوسيعه وفي بعض الحالات إذا ما اشتبه بوجود تضيق احليلي فقد يستعين الطبيب المعالج بتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا وتقييم مزايا ذلك التخطيط.
​
وسائل معالجة ضيق الاحليل
حصل تقدم بارز في الثلاثين سنة الماضية في معالجة حالات التضيق الاحليلي باستعمال وسائل علاجية مبتكرة لشفائه بعون الله عز وجل بعملية جراحية واحدة إذا ما أمكن بدلا من اللجوء إلى عدة عمليات متتالية كما كان مألوفا في الماضي.
الجدير بالذكر انه قبل اللجوء إلى أية معالجة يجب على الطبيب أو الاخصائي ان يستوعبا بطريقة كاملة هدف العلاج، فلذلك يجب مناقشة كل الوسائل العلاجية مع المريض مع أمل نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها فالبعض من المرضى قد يفضلون التوسيع الدوري بالمسبار الاحليلي للضيق في العيادة أو المستشفى أو البيت بدلا من القيام بعملية جراحية غير مضمونة النتائج وصعبة ومكلفة بينما الأكثرية منهم قد يختاون الجراحة مع نسبة نجاحها التي تتعدى 90% في أكثر تلك الحالات. وكما ذكرنا آنفا ليس هنالك طريقة علاجية واحدة لكل حالات التضيق الاحليلي بل يجب تمييز كل حالة انفراديا وتطبيق العلاج المثالي لها مع العلم أن أبسط الحلول قد لا تكون أكثرها منفعة.. ولتحديد وسائل العلاج يجب أولا تضيق التصيق الموجود في الأحليل الأمامي أي ما بين الصماغ البولي والأحليل المتدلدل أي داخل العضو والأحليل البعلي الذي يمتد من زاوية القضيب إلى الصمام الخارجي والأحليل الخلفي أي الغشائي الذي يمر عبر الصمام والأحليل البروستاتي الممتد داخل البروستاتا من الصمام إلى عنق المثانة.
أ - معالجة ضيق الأحليل الأمامي: في حال وجود تضيق في الصماغ البولي فيمكن توسيعه على فترة أو فترتين بالمسبار الاحليلي شقه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالشفرة أو ترقيعه بسديلة مكونة من اللجيم أو من جلد العضو التناسلي. وأما حالات الضيق في الأحليل المتدلدل فإذا ما كان طوله أقل من سنتمتر واحد فيمكن قطعه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر وأما إذا ما زاد طوله ما بين 1إلى 2سنتيمتر فإنه من الأفضل قطعه جراحياً وترقيعه بسديلة من طرف جلد العضو. وفي حال تعدى طوله السنتيميترين فيتم شقه جراحياً وترقيعه على مرحلة أو مرحلتين مخاطية مستأصلة من جوف الفم أي داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى.
وأما بالنسبة إلى تضيق الأحليل البصلي إذا كان قصيراً فيمكن توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه أو بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر مع نجاح معتدل لا يتعدى 60% وفي حال رجوعه يمكن إعادة توسيعه أو قطعه مرة أخرى وإذا فشلت تلك الوسيلة فيجب اجراء جراحة مفتوحة تقوم على استئصاله كاملاً ووصل أطراف الأحليل السليمة. وهذه الوسيلة الجراحية هي الأفضل لكل ضيق لا يتعدى طوله 2سنتيمتر لأن نجاحها يتعدى 90% من الحالات، ولكن إذا ما زاد طولها على 2سنتيمتر فلا يجوز استعمالها لانها قد تؤدي إلى انحناء العضو التناسلي وتقويصه البطني أثناء الانتصاب فتعالج تلك الحالات بقطع الضيق وتخييط أطراف الأحليل إلى رقعة غشاء الفم المخاطي المرقعة على خلف الأجسام الكهفية لزيادة لمعة الأحليل وتفادي رجوع الضيق بنجاح يصل إلى حوالي 85% من تلك الحالات على المدى البعيد.
ب- معالجة ضيق الأحليل الخلفي
كان مألوفاً في الماضي اجراء عملية تصحيح تضيق الأحليل الخلفي على مرحلتين تقوم أولاً على شق الضيق واجراء مفاغرة بين طرفه الداني السليم وسديلة قوامها جلد الصفن أو العجان وترك فوهة الأحليل مفتوحة ما بين الشرج والصفن وفي المرحلة الثانية تغلق تلك الفتحة بعد مرور 3إلى 6أشهر على العملية الأولى.
وأما الآن وإذا ما فشل التوسيع والقطع بالمبضع أو الليزر فيمكن تصحيح الضيق بعملية واحدة ترتكز على قطع الضيق والتلييف حوله ومفارغة طرفه القاصي السليم بطرفه الداني السليم بعد توسيعهما وبنجاح ممتاز يتعدى 90% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً إذا ما كان الضيق بسيطاً وغير طويل. وأما في حال وجود ضيق طويل أو التهابات حوله أو ناسور بولي يصله إلى جلد العجان وتلييف شديد يمنع وصل طرفي الأحليل الداني والقاصي السليمين فيمكن تمريره عبر عظم العانة مع استئصال قسم منها ووصله إلى الأحليل البروستاتي جراحياً من خلف عظم العانة أو معالجته على مرحلتين كما تم وصفه سابقاً. 
مضاعفات كل تلك العمليات الجراحية فأهمها رجعة الضيق بعد العملية بنسبة 10% إلى 60% حسب الطريقة المستعملة والسلس البولي والعجز الجنسي والناسور البولي والالحاح في التبول وتلييف العضو مع تقويصه والنزيف والالتهاب البولي والعجالي. وبعد العملية الجراحية المفتوحة يدخل منظاران احدهمها في المثانة والثاني في الأحليل لمدة 3أسابيع تقريباً، وتنزع بعد التأكد من نجاح العملية باجراء أشعة الصبغة على الاحليل. وتتم متابعة المريض الدورية لعدة سنوات للتأكيد عن عدم نكس المرض ورجعة الضيق التي قد تحصل في غضون أشهر أو سنوات بعد اجراء العملية والتي تظهر عادة بالأعراض البولية والتشخيص الشعاعي وتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونياً أو بتنظير الأحليل بالمنظار العيني.
وفي حال معاودة الضيق وحسب مميزاته يمكن أما توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر أو إذا ما فشلت تلك الوسائل فيجب إعادة تصحيحه جراحياً كما شرحناه سابقاً أو غرز اشنت معدنية داخله لابقائه مفتوحاً.
الخلاصة
تضيق الأحليل حالة مرضية شائعة تصيب الصبيان وأحياناً البنات في كل الأعمار نتيجة حوادث ورضخ المجاري البولية أو تنظير الأحليل والمثانة وتنظرتهما لمدة طويلة أو بسبب التهابات أو لأسباب مجهولة المنشأ.
أعراضه البولية تشمل بطء جريان البول وتقطيعه والصعوبة في افراغ المثانة رغم الضغط أثناء التبول وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء منه التبويل وتفرع البول والاحتباس البولي. يتم تشخيصه بالفحص الشعاعي الأمامي والرجوعي على الأحليل معاً وتنظيره وتخطيط البول الالكتروني. المعالجة تقوم حسب موقع التضيق وطوله وشدته ودرجة تليف الجسم الاسفنجي حوله أما بالتوسيع بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر وإما بإجراء جراحة مفتوحة مع استئصال الضيق ووصل أو مفاغرة أطرافه السليمة أو ترقيعه بجلد العضو أو بالغشاء المخاطي المستأصل من داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى. 
وهذه الحالات في غاية الصعوبة في المعالجة تتطلب خبرة واسعة ومهارة جراحية عالية من قبل الاختصاصي المعالج وفي مركز طبي مختص في معالجتها لتفادي حصول مضاعفات خطيرة وفشل تام بعد عدة محاولات جراحية تقلل من أمل الشفاء، بعون الله عز وجل، وتؤثر سلبياً على جودة حياة المريض ومستقبله وطاقته الجنسية والتناسلية.


​**طرق الوقاية*
*ـ الابتعاد عن الأمراض الجنسية المعدية باستخدام الأساليب الوقائية.

ـ الذهاب إلى الطبيب عند الشعور بأي عرض في حالة التبول أو نزول مادة لزجة من القضيب.

ـ اتخاذ سبل السلامة عند القيادة واتقاء الحوادث المرورية قدر الإمكان.*​*
​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

*ضيق مجرى البول أو تضيق الاحليل*​ 
*تعريف قناة مجرى البول أو الاحليل: **Urethra*
*عبارة عن أنبوب يبدأ من المثانة لينقل البول إلى خارج الجسم.

وعند الذكور: نجد أن مجرى البول داخل القضيب (العضو الذكري) المسئول عن نقل المني خارج الجسم.

أما الإناث: يوجد هذا المجرى أمام الفتحة التناسلية، ونجد أن هذه القناة أقصر في الطول عند الإناث.*
*تعريف آخر: الاحليل هو عبارة عن قناة بولية محاطة بجسم إسفنجي يقع بين الجسمين الكهفيين للقضيب ويوجد هنالك جزئيين رئيسيين لهذه القناة هما الاحليل الأمامي الذي يحتوي على (الجزء الحشفي ،المنسدل،والبصلي) والاحليل الخلفي والذي يحتوي على الجزء الغشائي والبروستاتي . 
*

*اسباب تضيق مجرى البول:-*
*نتيجة حدوث تليف في جدار مجرى البول بسبب:-*​
*إصابات مجرى البول.* ​
*الالتهابات المتكررة والناتجة عن الأمراض الجنسية خصوصاً مرض السيلان الذي يشيع في فئة الشباب الذين يمارسون الحياة الجنسية بصفة غير شرعية ،ومرض الالتهاب الحشفة الجاف الطامس BALANITIS XEROTICA OBCITERANS الذي يصيب الحشفة وحفرة الأحليل وأحيانا الأحليل الأمامي، بكامله فيسبب تليفا شديدا خارجيا وداخليا مع تضييق في تلك المجاري والصماغ البولي.
* ​
* استخدام المواد الكيميائية العالية اللزوجة عند ممارسة العادة السرية.* ​
* بعد إجراء عمليات متعددة بالمنظار الجراحي عبر الإحليل وهذا النوع من التضيق يكون منتشراً في المرضى المسنين وذلك لاستئصال البروستاتا والأورام من المثانة البولية.* ​
* نتيجة حادث مروري أو حادث سقوط على منطقة الحوض فتنكسر بعض أجزاء عظم الحوض وبالتالي تتمزق أنسجة الإحليل بشكل جزئي أو كلي مع اصابة العجان وما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التضيق هو الأكثر شيوعاً في بلدنا وذلك نتيجة زيادة معدل الحوادث المرورية، بعكس الدول الأوروبية والأفريقية حيث تكون الأسباب الأخرى هي الأكثر شيوعاً.* ​
*سبب خلقي والذي يظهر عادة عند الرضع الذكور.

*​
*الاعراض:*​
*صعوبة في التبول وذلك نتيجة تضيق المجرى البولي وضعفاً في قوة دفع البول، مع تخفيف في سمك البول المندفع* ​
*أحياناً تتعدد اتجاهات مجرى البول* ​
*اضافة الى حرقة التبول* ​
*عدم الرضا عن تفريغ المثانة البولية والشعور ببول متبقٍ داخل الجسم.* ​
*هناك حالات نادرة يشتكي فيها المريض بألم في الخاصرتين نتيجة ضغط البول المتزايد على الحالبين وبالتالي على الكليتين، فيكون في هذه الحالة قصور في عمل الكليتين وما يسمى بالفشل الكلوي.* ​
*اطالة في مدة التبول الزمنية وتأخر في ابتداء التبول (الحصر)*​
*ويمكن القول أن ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا
*
*مضاعفات تضيق مجرى البول:*​
*صعوبة التبول* ​
*التبول المتكرر* ​
*ضعف اندفاع البول* ​
*التهابات متكررة في المثانة والبروستاتا* ​
*احتباس البول مع صعوبة تركيب قسطرة بولية لعلاج الاحتباس* ​
*تهيج أو ضعف في عضلة المثانة* ​
*حصوات المثانة* ​
*في بعض الحالات الشديدة يمكن حدوث قصور في وظائف الكلى. 

*​
*التشخيص:*
*ننصح بعدم التأخر ومراجعة طبيب متخصص في المسالك البولية لتشخيص الحالة بدقة بواسطة :-*
*- إجراء أشعة صاعدة وأشعة أثناء التبول على مجرى البول.*
*-  قياس اندفاع البول لتحديد الحالة بدقة:-  وهذا الفحص بسيط جدا لا يتطلب إلا أن تتبول كمية كبيرة من البول في جهاز يقيس سرعة سريان البول ويعطي بعض الأرقام التي تفيد في تحديد الأسباب.*
*- يمكن تشخيص حالة «التضيق الإحليلي» بصفة مؤكدة بالمنظار الجراحي وبالتالي يتم قطعه وتوسيع الإحليل، وهذا هو التشخيص الأكيد،*
*- كما تكون الاستعانة في التشخيص بالأشعة الملونة في منطقة الحوض.*
*- لمنظار الفيديوي للاحليل يعتبر مكملا لتشخيص التضيق.*

*علاج ضيق مجرى البول:*
*يتوقف العلاج في مثل هذه الحالات على درجة الضيق، وكذلك على سببه،*
*- في الحالات البسيطة:*
*يمكن الاكتفاء بالمتابعة الدورية أو التوسيع الداخلي باستخدام موسعات معدنية داخل مجرى البول وتجرى هذه العملية بمخدر موضعي عادة. *
*- في الحالات الشديدة:*
*يلزم إجراء شق للجزء المتليف من مجرى البول بواسطة المنظار الضوئي باستخدام "السكين البارد" أو "الليزر"، وهذا الحل قد لا يكون حلاًّ نهائيًّا، أي أن الضيق قد يعود من جديد نتيجة عودة الأسباب أو إذا كان هذا الضيق لا يستجيب بسهولة للمنظار أو يتكرر سريعًا بعد المنظار، فتحتاج لإجراء المنظار مرات أخرى، ولكنه في النهاية حل غير جراحي وعادة يكون سهلاً . *
*وللتوضيح أكثر نقول انه يكون بإجراء عملية جراحية بالمنظار وهي تعتبر من العمليات الحديثة، ويستوجب على المريض المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية باستمرار للتأكد من عدم ارتجاع الضيق، خصوصاً في السنة الأولى بعد العملية حيث من الممكن أن يحتاج المريض إلى توسيع منتظم في العيادة الخارجية مع متابعة العلاج.*
- *في بعض الحالات قد نحتاج إلى استئصال التليف جراحيًّا وإعادة توصيل مجرى البول. *
*وبشكل مفصل نقول أن استراتيجية العلاج الحديثة تكون بطريقة السلم الترميمي الجراحي . 

THE RECONSTRUCTIVE LADDER APPROACH)وهذا يتركز على أساس طريقة الابتداء في ابسط العمليات المنظارية ويتطور الى عمليات جراحية معقدة وصعبة اذا اقتضى الامر حيث يبدأ في توسيع الاحليل ، ومن ثم الى شدخ التضيق بواسطة المنظار او بواسطة الليزر وينتهي بالجراحة الترميمية (RECONTRICTIVE SURGERY) اذا كان هنالك داعي مرضي لذلك . 

وفي الوقت الحاضر طورت طرق حديثة لنقل الانسجة لتصبح ستراتيجية في الجراحة الترميمية . 

أما طريقة التوسيع فتكون بواسطة القسطرة وهي الطريقة العلاجية عند المرضى اللذين عندهم تضيق ندبي بسيط في الغشاء الباطني للاحليل فقط واللذين لم يشخص عندهم تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل ،وكذلك تستعمل هذه الطريقة عند المرضى الذين لايمكن إجراء أي عملية منظاريه او جراحية لهم وذلك لاسباب مرضية أخرى . 

(ENDOSCOPIC DIRECT – VISION INTERNAL URETHROTOMY ) (DVIU) فتكون للتضيقات الاحليلية التالية :

1.تضيق لا يزيد طوله على السنتيم الواحد . 
2.تضيق موجود في الجزء البصلي للاحليل (BULBOUS URETHRA). 
3.تضيق لم تجرى له عملية الشدخ المنظاري من قبل .
4.في حالة عدم نجاح الشدخ المنظاري في المرة الأولى للتضييق فان التشخيص المنظاري والإشعاعي يجب أن يعمل قبل الشدخ للمرة الثانية . 

في حالة عدم نجاح عملية الشدخ المنظاري للتضيق بعد المرة الثانية فان العملية التعويضية او الترميمية الجراحية تكون من الدواعي الإكلينيكية (URETHRAL RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY). 

ومن الدواعي الإكلينيكية للجراحة التعويضية والترميمية للتضيقات الاحليلية المتكررة هو وجود تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي وبعدما فشلة العمليات المنظارية بالتخلص من التضّيق، وكذلك هنالك دواعي كلينكية اخرى تحتم القيام بالعملية الجراحية الترميمية لتضييق الاحليل وهو وجود الناصور الاحليلي (FISTULA). 

اما احدث وانجح عملية جراحية ترميمية للتضيق الاحليلي فهي عملية تفاغر الاحليل الجراحية (ANASTOMOSIS OF THE URETHRA)وتتميز بقلع التضيق وترقيع الاحليل، وهذه العملية تكون صالحة للتضيقات الاحليلية الموجودة في الجزء الـبصلي للاحليل وبطول لا يزيد على ثلاثة سنتمترات 

اما عملية رأب الاحليل البديلي والمسمى بالـ(SUBSTITUTION URETHROPLASTY) فهي عبارة عن ترقيع للاحليل برقعة نسيجية من الجسم نفسه (GRAFT) او ترقيع للاحليل بشريحة من الجسم نفسه (FLAP) ،ودواعي هذا الترقيع الكلينيكية تكون عادة للتضيقات المتواجدة في الجزء البصلي من الاحليل وفي نفس الوقت وجود تليف للجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل كذلك . 

اما في حالة وجود تضيق في الجزء الأمامي من الاحليل (المنسدل) وفي نفس الوقت تليف واسع النطاق للجسم الإسفنجي في هذه المنطقة من الاحليل المتضيق فان عملية الترقيع بشريحة جلدية (GENITAL SKIN ) وتستعمل رقعة نسيجية (GRAFT) لترقيع الجزء الداخلي من التضيق 0مع العلم بان هذه الشرائح تؤخذ اما من شريحة جلدية من المنطقة الجنسية (GENITAL SKIN ISLAND)او من الطبقة اللفافة السلخية الداخلية للصفن (DARTOS FASCIA) لترقيع هذه التضيقات . 


وللمزيد من المعلومات عن التشيخص والعلاج إقرأ التالي
تشخيص تضيق الاحليل*​*

ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا. وإذا عجز المريض عن التبول يحاول الاخصائي تمرير قثطار في الأحليل وفي حال فشل تلك الوسيلة تجري أشعة بالصبغة عليه لتشخيص التضيق وتحديد موقعه ودرجته. وفي حال حدوث كسر في الحوض مع تمزق الأحليل وظهور بيلة دموية على الصماغ أو في البول فقد يكون ممزقة كليا أو جزئيا ويعالج حسب نتائج الفحص الشعاعي اما بالقسطرة إذا كان جزئيا واما بادخال قسطار عبر الجلد فوق العانة وإذا كان كاملا والانتظار مدة 3أشهر أو أكثر قبل تصحيح الضيق جراحيا. وانه من الأهمية القصوى قبل المعالجة ان يتم تحديد موقع وطول وعمق وكثافة تليف التضيق لاختيار العلاج المناسب والفعال له وللحصول على افضل النتائج. ففي حال وجود قثطار من فوق العانة في المثانة يجري فحص اشعاعي رجوعي عبر الأحليل وأمامي عبر المثانة معا لتحديد مميزات التضيق وتطبيق العلاج المثالي له. وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل تنظير الأحليل بالمنظار اللين أو بمنظار 
الأطفال كوسيلة تتميمية للفحص الاشعاعي وكمحاولة في تمرير سلك دليلي عبره وتوسيعه وفي بعض الحالات إذا ما اشتبه بوجود تضيق احليلي فقد يستعين الطبيب المعالج بتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا وتقييم مزايا ذلك التخطيط.
​
وسائل معالجة ضيق الاحليل
حصل تقدم بارز في الثلاثين سنة الماضية في معالجة حالات التضيق الاحليلي باستعمال وسائل علاجية مبتكرة لشفائه بعون الله عز وجل بعملية جراحية واحدة إذا ما أمكن بدلا من اللجوء إلى عدة عمليات متتالية كما كان مألوفا في الماضي.
الجدير بالذكر انه قبل اللجوء إلى أية معالجة يجب على الطبيب أو الاخصائي ان يستوعبا بطريقة كاملة هدف العلاج، فلذلك يجب مناقشة كل الوسائل العلاجية مع المريض مع أمل نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها فالبعض من المرضى قد يفضلون التوسيع الدوري بالمسبار الاحليلي للضيق في العيادة أو المستشفى أو البيت بدلا من القيام بعملية جراحية غير مضمونة النتائج وصعبة ومكلفة بينما الأكثرية منهم قد يختاون الجراحة مع نسبة نجاحها التي تتعدى 90% في أكثر تلك الحالات. وكما ذكرنا آنفا ليس هنالك طريقة علاجية واحدة لكل حالات التضيق الاحليلي بل يجب تمييز كل حالة انفراديا وتطبيق العلاج المثالي لها مع العلم أن أبسط الحلول قد لا تكون أكثرها منفعة.. ولتحديد وسائل العلاج يجب أولا تضيق التصيق الموجود في الأحليل الأمامي أي ما بين الصماغ البولي والأحليل المتدلدل أي داخل العضو والأحليل البعلي الذي يمتد من زاوية القضيب إلى الصمام الخارجي والأحليل الخلفي أي الغشائي الذي يمر عبر الصمام والأحليل البروستاتي الممتد داخل البروستاتا من الصمام إلى عنق المثانة.
أ - معالجة ضيق الأحليل الأمامي: في حال وجود تضيق في الصماغ البولي فيمكن توسيعه على فترة أو فترتين بالمسبار الاحليلي شقه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالشفرة أو ترقيعه بسديلة مكونة من اللجيم أو من جلد العضو التناسلي. وأما حالات الضيق في الأحليل المتدلدل فإذا ما كان طوله أقل من سنتمتر واحد فيمكن قطعه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر وأما إذا ما زاد طوله ما بين 1إلى 2سنتيمتر فإنه من الأفضل قطعه جراحياً وترقيعه بسديلة من طرف جلد العضو. وفي حال تعدى طوله السنتيميترين فيتم شقه جراحياً وترقيعه على مرحلة أو مرحلتين مخاطية مستأصلة من جوف الفم أي داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى.
وأما بالنسبة إلى تضيق الأحليل البصلي إذا كان قصيراً فيمكن توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه أو بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر مع نجاح معتدل لا يتعدى 60% وفي حال رجوعه يمكن إعادة توسيعه أو قطعه مرة أخرى وإذا فشلت تلك الوسيلة فيجب اجراء جراحة مفتوحة تقوم على استئصاله كاملاً ووصل أطراف الأحليل السليمة. وهذه الوسيلة الجراحية هي الأفضل لكل ضيق لا يتعدى طوله 2سنتيمتر لأن نجاحها يتعدى 90% من الحالات، ولكن إذا ما زاد طولها على 2سنتيمتر فلا يجوز استعمالها لانها قد تؤدي إلى انحناء العضو التناسلي وتقويصه البطني أثناء الانتصاب فتعالج تلك الحالات بقطع الضيق وتخييط أطراف الأحليل إلى رقعة غشاء الفم المخاطي المرقعة على خلف الأجسام الكهفية لزيادة لمعة الأحليل وتفادي رجوع الضيق بنجاح يصل إلى حوالي 85% من تلك الحالات على المدى البعيد.
ب- معالجة ضيق الأحليل الخلفي
كان مألوفاً في الماضي اجراء عملية تصحيح تضيق الأحليل الخلفي على مرحلتين تقوم أولاً على شق الضيق واجراء مفاغرة بين طرفه الداني السليم وسديلة قوامها جلد الصفن أو العجان وترك فوهة الأحليل مفتوحة ما بين الشرج والصفن وفي المرحلة الثانية تغلق تلك الفتحة بعد مرور 3إلى 6أشهر على العملية الأولى.
وأما الآن وإذا ما فشل التوسيع والقطع بالمبضع أو الليزر فيمكن تصحيح الضيق بعملية واحدة ترتكز على قطع الضيق والتلييف حوله ومفارغة طرفه القاصي السليم بطرفه الداني السليم بعد توسيعهما وبنجاح ممتاز يتعدى 90% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً إذا ما كان الضيق بسيطاً وغير طويل. وأما في حال وجود ضيق طويل أو التهابات حوله أو ناسور بولي يصله إلى جلد العجان وتلييف شديد يمنع وصل طرفي الأحليل الداني والقاصي السليمين فيمكن تمريره عبر عظم العانة مع استئصال قسم منها ووصله إلى الأحليل البروستاتي جراحياً من خلف عظم العانة أو معالجته على مرحلتين كما تم وصفه سابقاً. 
مضاعفات كل تلك العمليات الجراحية فأهمها رجعة الضيق بعد العملية بنسبة 10% إلى 60% حسب الطريقة المستعملة والسلس البولي والعجز الجنسي والناسور البولي والالحاح في التبول وتلييف العضو مع تقويصه والنزيف والالتهاب البولي والعجالي. وبعد العملية الجراحية المفتوحة يدخل منظاران احدهمها في المثانة والثاني في الأحليل لمدة 3أسابيع تقريباً، وتنزع بعد التأكد من نجاح العملية باجراء أشعة الصبغة على الاحليل. وتتم متابعة المريض الدورية لعدة سنوات للتأكيد عن عدم نكس المرض ورجعة الضيق التي قد تحصل في غضون أشهر أو سنوات بعد اجراء العملية والتي تظهر عادة بالأعراض البولية والتشخيص الشعاعي وتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونياً أو بتنظير الأحليل بالمنظار العيني.
وفي حال معاودة الضيق وحسب مميزاته يمكن أما توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر أو إذا ما فشلت تلك الوسائل فيجب إعادة تصحيحه جراحياً كما شرحناه سابقاً أو غرز اشنت معدنية داخله لابقائه مفتوحاً.
الخلاصة
تضيق الأحليل حالة مرضية شائعة تصيب الصبيان وأحياناً البنات في كل الأعمار نتيجة حوادث ورضخ المجاري البولية أو تنظير الأحليل والمثانة وتنظرتهما لمدة طويلة أو بسبب التهابات أو لأسباب مجهولة المنشأ.
أعراضه البولية تشمل بطء جريان البول وتقطيعه والصعوبة في افراغ المثانة رغم الضغط أثناء التبول وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء منه التبويل وتفرع البول والاحتباس البولي. يتم تشخيصه بالفحص الشعاعي الأمامي والرجوعي على الأحليل معاً وتنظيره وتخطيط البول الالكتروني. المعالجة تقوم حسب موقع التضيق وطوله وشدته ودرجة تليف الجسم الاسفنجي حوله أما بالتوسيع بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر وإما بإجراء جراحة مفتوحة مع استئصال الضيق ووصل أو مفاغرة أطرافه السليمة أو ترقيعه بجلد العضو أو بالغشاء المخاطي المستأصل من داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى. 
وهذه الحالات في غاية الصعوبة في المعالجة تتطلب خبرة واسعة ومهارة جراحية عالية من قبل الاختصاصي المعالج وفي مركز طبي مختص في معالجتها لتفادي حصول مضاعفات خطيرة وفشل تام بعد عدة محاولات جراحية تقلل من أمل الشفاء، بعون الله عز وجل، وتؤثر سلبياً على جودة حياة المريض ومستقبله وطاقته الجنسية والتناسلية.


​**طرق الوقاية*
*ـ الابتعاد عن الأمراض الجنسية المعدية باستخدام الأساليب الوقائية.

ـ الذهاب إلى الطبيب عند الشعور بأي عرض في حالة التبول أو نزول مادة لزجة من القضيب.

ـ اتخاذ سبل السلامة عند القيادة واتقاء الحوادث المرورية قدر الإمكان.*​*​*​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

ضيق مجرى البول أو تضيق الاحليل​*تعريف قناة مجرى البول أو الاحليل: **Urethra*
*عبارة عن أنبوب يبدأ من المثانة لينقل البول إلى خارج الجسم.

وعند الذكور: نجد أن مجرى البول داخل القضيب (العضو الذكري) المسئول عن نقل المني خارج الجسم.

أما الإناث: يوجد هذا المجرى أمام الفتحة التناسلية، ونجد أن هذه القناة أقصر في الطول عند الإناث.*
*تعريف آخر: الاحليل هو عبارة عن قناة بولية محاطة بجسم إسفنجي يقع بين الجسمين الكهفيين للقضيب ويوجد هنالك جزئيين رئيسيين لهذه القناة هما الاحليل الأمامي الذي يحتوي على (الجزء الحشفي ،المنسدل،والبصلي) والاحليل الخلفي والذي يحتوي على الجزء الغشائي والبروستاتي . 
*

*اسباب تضيق مجرى البول:-*
*نتيجة حدوث تليف في جدار مجرى البول بسبب:-*​
*إصابات مجرى البول.* ​
*الالتهابات المتكررة والناتجة عن الأمراض الجنسية خصوصاً مرض السيلان الذي يشيع في فئة الشباب الذين يمارسون الحياة الجنسية بصفة غير شرعية ،ومرض الالتهاب الحشفة الجاف الطامس BALANITIS XEROTICA OBCITERANS الذي يصيب الحشفة وحفرة الأحليل وأحيانا الأحليل الأمامي، بكامله فيسبب تليفا شديدا خارجيا وداخليا مع تضييق في تلك المجاري والصماغ البولي.
* ​
* استخدام المواد الكيميائية العالية اللزوجة عند ممارسة العادة السرية.* ​
* بعد إجراء عمليات متعددة بالمنظار الجراحي عبر الإحليل وهذا النوع من التضيق يكون منتشراً في المرضى المسنين وذلك لاستئصال البروستاتا والأورام من المثانة البولية.* ​
* نتيجة حادث مروري أو حادث سقوط على منطقة الحوض فتنكسر بعض أجزاء عظم الحوض وبالتالي تتمزق أنسجة الإحليل بشكل جزئي أو كلي مع اصابة العجان وما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التضيق هو الأكثر شيوعاً في بلدنا وذلك نتيجة زيادة معدل الحوادث المرورية، بعكس الدول الأوروبية والأفريقية حيث تكون الأسباب الأخرى هي الأكثر شيوعاً.* ​
*سبب خلقي والذي يظهر عادة عند الرضع الذكور.

*​
*الاعراض:*​
*صعوبة في التبول وذلك نتيجة تضيق المجرى البولي وضعفاً في قوة دفع البول، مع تخفيف في سمك البول المندفع* ​
*أحياناً تتعدد اتجاهات مجرى البول* ​
*اضافة الى حرقة التبول* ​
*عدم الرضا عن تفريغ المثانة البولية والشعور ببول متبقٍ داخل الجسم.* ​
*هناك حالات نادرة يشتكي فيها المريض بألم في الخاصرتين نتيجة ضغط البول المتزايد على الحالبين وبالتالي على الكليتين، فيكون في هذه الحالة قصور في عمل الكليتين وما يسمى بالفشل الكلوي.* ​
*اطالة في مدة التبول الزمنية وتأخر في ابتداء التبول (الحصر)*​
*ويمكن القول أن ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا
*
*مضاعفات تضيق مجرى البول:*​
*صعوبة التبول* ​
*التبول المتكرر* ​
*ضعف اندفاع البول* ​
*التهابات متكررة في المثانة والبروستاتا* ​
*احتباس البول مع صعوبة تركيب قسطرة بولية لعلاج الاحتباس* ​
*تهيج أو ضعف في عضلة المثانة* ​
*حصوات المثانة* ​
*في بعض الحالات الشديدة يمكن حدوث قصور في وظائف الكلى. 

*​
*التشخيص:*
*ننصح بعدم التأخر ومراجعة طبيب متخصص في المسالك البولية لتشخيص الحالة بدقة بواسطة :-*
*- إجراء أشعة صاعدة وأشعة أثناء التبول على مجرى البول.*
*-  قياس اندفاع البول لتحديد الحالة بدقة:-  وهذا الفحص بسيط جدا لا يتطلب إلا أن تتبول كمية كبيرة من البول في جهاز يقيس سرعة سريان البول ويعطي بعض الأرقام التي تفيد في تحديد الأسباب.*
*- يمكن تشخيص حالة «التضيق الإحليلي» بصفة مؤكدة بالمنظار الجراحي وبالتالي يتم قطعه وتوسيع الإحليل، وهذا هو التشخيص الأكيد،*
*- كما تكون الاستعانة في التشخيص بالأشعة الملونة في منطقة الحوض.*
*- لمنظار الفيديوي للاحليل يعتبر مكملا لتشخيص التضيق.*

*علاج ضيق مجرى البول:*
*يتوقف العلاج في مثل هذه الحالات على درجة الضيق، وكذلك على سببه،*
*- في الحالات البسيطة:*
*يمكن الاكتفاء بالمتابعة الدورية أو التوسيع الداخلي باستخدام موسعات معدنية داخل مجرى البول وتجرى هذه العملية بمخدر موضعي عادة. *
*- في الحالات الشديدة:*
*يلزم إجراء شق للجزء المتليف من مجرى البول بواسطة المنظار الضوئي باستخدام "السكين البارد" أو "الليزر"، وهذا الحل قد لا يكون حلاًّ نهائيًّا، أي أن الضيق قد يعود من جديد نتيجة عودة الأسباب أو إذا كان هذا الضيق لا يستجيب بسهولة للمنظار أو يتكرر سريعًا بعد المنظار، فتحتاج لإجراء المنظار مرات أخرى، ولكنه في النهاية حل غير جراحي وعادة يكون سهلاً . *
*وللتوضيح أكثر نقول انه يكون بإجراء عملية جراحية بالمنظار وهي تعتبر من العمليات الحديثة، ويستوجب على المريض المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية باستمرار للتأكد من عدم ارتجاع الضيق، خصوصاً في السنة الأولى بعد العملية حيث من الممكن أن يحتاج المريض إلى توسيع منتظم في العيادة الخارجية مع متابعة العلاج.*
- *في بعض الحالات قد نحتاج إلى استئصال التليف جراحيًّا وإعادة توصيل مجرى البول. *
*وبشكل مفصل نقول أن استراتيجية العلاج الحديثة تكون بطريقة السلم الترميمي الجراحي . 

THE RECONSTRUCTIVE LADDER APPROACH)وهذا يتركز على أساس طريقة الابتداء في ابسط العمليات المنظارية ويتطور الى عمليات جراحية معقدة وصعبة اذا اقتضى الامر حيث يبدأ في توسيع الاحليل ، ومن ثم الى شدخ التضيق بواسطة المنظار او بواسطة الليزر وينتهي بالجراحة الترميمية (RECONTRICTIVE SURGERY) اذا كان هنالك داعي مرضي لذلك . 

وفي الوقت الحاضر طورت طرق حديثة لنقل الانسجة لتصبح ستراتيجية في الجراحة الترميمية . 

أما طريقة التوسيع فتكون بواسطة القسطرة وهي الطريقة العلاجية عند المرضى اللذين عندهم تضيق ندبي بسيط في الغشاء الباطني للاحليل فقط واللذين لم يشخص عندهم تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل ،وكذلك تستعمل هذه الطريقة عند المرضى الذين لايمكن إجراء أي عملية منظاريه او جراحية لهم وذلك لاسباب مرضية أخرى . 

(ENDOSCOPIC DIRECT – VISION INTERNAL URETHROTOMY ) (DVIU) فتكون للتضيقات الاحليلية التالية :

1.تضيق لا يزيد طوله على السنتيم الواحد . 
2.تضيق موجود في الجزء البصلي للاحليل (BULBOUS URETHRA). 
3.تضيق لم تجرى له عملية الشدخ المنظاري من قبل .
4.في حالة عدم نجاح الشدخ المنظاري في المرة الأولى للتضييق فان التشخيص المنظاري والإشعاعي يجب أن يعمل قبل الشدخ للمرة الثانية . 

في حالة عدم نجاح عملية الشدخ المنظاري للتضيق بعد المرة الثانية فان العملية التعويضية او الترميمية الجراحية تكون من الدواعي الإكلينيكية (URETHRAL RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY). 

ومن الدواعي الإكلينيكية للجراحة التعويضية والترميمية للتضيقات الاحليلية المتكررة هو وجود تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي وبعدما فشلة العمليات المنظارية بالتخلص من التضّيق، وكذلك هنالك دواعي كلينكية اخرى تحتم القيام بالعملية الجراحية الترميمية لتضييق الاحليل وهو وجود الناصور الاحليلي (FISTULA). 

اما احدث وانجح عملية جراحية ترميمية للتضيق الاحليلي فهي عملية تفاغر الاحليل الجراحية (ANASTOMOSIS OF THE URETHRA)وتتميز بقلع التضيق وترقيع الاحليل، وهذه العملية تكون صالحة للتضيقات الاحليلية الموجودة في الجزء الـبصلي للاحليل وبطول لا يزيد على ثلاثة سنتمترات 

اما عملية رأب الاحليل البديلي والمسمى بالـ(SUBSTITUTION URETHROPLASTY) فهي عبارة عن ترقيع للاحليل برقعة نسيجية من الجسم نفسه (GRAFT) او ترقيع للاحليل بشريحة من الجسم نفسه (FLAP) ،ودواعي هذا الترقيع الكلينيكية تكون عادة للتضيقات المتواجدة في الجزء البصلي من الاحليل وفي نفس الوقت وجود تليف للجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل كذلك . 

اما في حالة وجود تضيق في الجزء الأمامي من الاحليل (المنسدل) وفي نفس الوقت تليف واسع النطاق للجسم الإسفنجي في هذه المنطقة من الاحليل المتضيق فان عملية الترقيع بشريحة جلدية (GENITAL SKIN ) وتستعمل رقعة نسيجية (GRAFT) لترقيع الجزء الداخلي من التضيق 0مع العلم بان هذه الشرائح تؤخذ اما من شريحة جلدية من المنطقة الجنسية (GENITAL SKIN ISLAND)او من الطبقة اللفافة السلخية الداخلية للصفن (DARTOS FASCIA) لترقيع هذه التضيقات . 


وللمزيد من المعلومات عن التشيخص والعلاج إقرأ التالي
تشخيص تضيق الاحليل*​*

ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا. وإذا عجز المريض عن التبول يحاول الاخصائي تمرير قثطار في الأحليل وفي حال فشل تلك الوسيلة تجري أشعة بالصبغة عليه لتشخيص التضيق وتحديد موقعه ودرجته. وفي حال حدوث كسر في الحوض مع تمزق الأحليل وظهور بيلة دموية على الصماغ أو في البول فقد يكون ممزقة كليا أو جزئيا ويعالج حسب نتائج الفحص الشعاعي اما بالقسطرة إذا كان جزئيا واما بادخال قسطار عبر الجلد فوق العانة وإذا كان كاملا والانتظار مدة 3أشهر أو أكثر قبل تصحيح الضيق جراحيا. وانه من الأهمية القصوى قبل المعالجة ان يتم تحديد موقع وطول وعمق وكثافة تليف التضيق لاختيار العلاج المناسب والفعال له وللحصول على افضل النتائج. ففي حال وجود قثطار من فوق العانة في المثانة يجري فحص اشعاعي رجوعي عبر الأحليل وأمامي عبر المثانة معا لتحديد مميزات التضيق وتطبيق العلاج المثالي له. وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل تنظير الأحليل بالمنظار اللين أو بمنظار 
الأطفال كوسيلة تتميمية للفحص الاشعاعي وكمحاولة في تمرير سلك دليلي عبره وتوسيعه وفي بعض الحالات إذا ما اشتبه بوجود تضيق احليلي فقد يستعين الطبيب المعالج بتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا وتقييم مزايا ذلك التخطيط.
​
وسائل معالجة ضيق الاحليل
حصل تقدم بارز في الثلاثين سنة الماضية في معالجة حالات التضيق الاحليلي باستعمال وسائل علاجية مبتكرة لشفائه بعون الله عز وجل بعملية جراحية واحدة إذا ما أمكن بدلا من اللجوء إلى عدة عمليات متتالية كما كان مألوفا في الماضي.
الجدير بالذكر انه قبل اللجوء إلى أية معالجة يجب على الطبيب أو الاخصائي ان يستوعبا بطريقة كاملة هدف العلاج، فلذلك يجب مناقشة كل الوسائل العلاجية مع المريض مع أمل نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها فالبعض من المرضى قد يفضلون التوسيع الدوري بالمسبار الاحليلي للضيق في العيادة أو المستشفى أو البيت بدلا من القيام بعملية جراحية غير مضمونة النتائج وصعبة ومكلفة بينما الأكثرية منهم قد يختاون الجراحة مع نسبة نجاحها التي تتعدى 90% في أكثر تلك الحالات. وكما ذكرنا آنفا ليس هنالك طريقة علاجية واحدة لكل حالات التضيق الاحليلي بل يجب تمييز كل حالة انفراديا وتطبيق العلاج المثالي لها مع العلم أن أبسط الحلول قد لا تكون أكثرها منفعة.. ولتحديد وسائل العلاج يجب أولا تضيق التصيق الموجود في الأحليل الأمامي أي ما بين الصماغ البولي والأحليل المتدلدل أي داخل العضو والأحليل البعلي الذي يمتد من زاوية القضيب إلى الصمام الخارجي والأحليل الخلفي أي الغشائي الذي يمر عبر الصمام والأحليل البروستاتي الممتد داخل البروستاتا من الصمام إلى عنق المثانة.
أ - معالجة ضيق الأحليل الأمامي: في حال وجود تضيق في الصماغ البولي فيمكن توسيعه على فترة أو فترتين بالمسبار الاحليلي شقه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالشفرة أو ترقيعه بسديلة مكونة من اللجيم أو من جلد العضو التناسلي. وأما حالات الضيق في الأحليل المتدلدل فإذا ما كان طوله أقل من سنتمتر واحد فيمكن قطعه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر وأما إذا ما زاد طوله ما بين 1إلى 2سنتيمتر فإنه من الأفضل قطعه جراحياً وترقيعه بسديلة من طرف جلد العضو. وفي حال تعدى طوله السنتيميترين فيتم شقه جراحياً وترقيعه على مرحلة أو مرحلتين مخاطية مستأصلة من جوف الفم أي داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى.
وأما بالنسبة إلى تضيق الأحليل البصلي إذا كان قصيراً فيمكن توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه أو بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر مع نجاح معتدل لا يتعدى 60% وفي حال رجوعه يمكن إعادة توسيعه أو قطعه مرة أخرى وإذا فشلت تلك الوسيلة فيجب اجراء جراحة مفتوحة تقوم على استئصاله كاملاً ووصل أطراف الأحليل السليمة. وهذه الوسيلة الجراحية هي الأفضل لكل ضيق لا يتعدى طوله 2سنتيمتر لأن نجاحها يتعدى 90% من الحالات، ولكن إذا ما زاد طولها على 2سنتيمتر فلا يجوز استعمالها لانها قد تؤدي إلى انحناء العضو التناسلي وتقويصه البطني أثناء الانتصاب فتعالج تلك الحالات بقطع الضيق وتخييط أطراف الأحليل إلى رقعة غشاء الفم المخاطي المرقعة على خلف الأجسام الكهفية لزيادة لمعة الأحليل وتفادي رجوع الضيق بنجاح يصل إلى حوالي 85% من تلك الحالات على المدى البعيد.
ب- معالجة ضيق الأحليل الخلفي
كان مألوفاً في الماضي اجراء عملية تصحيح تضيق الأحليل الخلفي على مرحلتين تقوم أولاً على شق الضيق واجراء مفاغرة بين طرفه الداني السليم وسديلة قوامها جلد الصفن أو العجان وترك فوهة الأحليل مفتوحة ما بين الشرج والصفن وفي المرحلة الثانية تغلق تلك الفتحة بعد مرور 3إلى 6أشهر على العملية الأولى.
وأما الآن وإذا ما فشل التوسيع والقطع بالمبضع أو الليزر فيمكن تصحيح الضيق بعملية واحدة ترتكز على قطع الضيق والتلييف حوله ومفارغة طرفه القاصي السليم بطرفه الداني السليم بعد توسيعهما وبنجاح ممتاز يتعدى 90% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً إذا ما كان الضيق بسيطاً وغير طويل. وأما في حال وجود ضيق طويل أو التهابات حوله أو ناسور بولي يصله إلى جلد العجان وتلييف شديد يمنع وصل طرفي الأحليل الداني والقاصي السليمين فيمكن تمريره عبر عظم العانة مع استئصال قسم منها ووصله إلى الأحليل البروستاتي جراحياً من خلف عظم العانة أو معالجته على مرحلتين كما تم وصفه سابقاً. 
مضاعفات كل تلك العمليات الجراحية فأهمها رجعة الضيق بعد العملية بنسبة 10% إلى 60% حسب الطريقة المستعملة والسلس البولي والعجز الجنسي والناسور البولي والالحاح في التبول وتلييف العضو مع تقويصه والنزيف والالتهاب البولي والعجالي. وبعد العملية الجراحية المفتوحة يدخل منظاران احدهمها في المثانة والثاني في الأحليل لمدة 3أسابيع تقريباً، وتنزع بعد التأكد من نجاح العملية باجراء أشعة الصبغة على الاحليل. وتتم متابعة المريض الدورية لعدة سنوات للتأكيد عن عدم نكس المرض ورجعة الضيق التي قد تحصل في غضون أشهر أو سنوات بعد اجراء العملية والتي تظهر عادة بالأعراض البولية والتشخيص الشعاعي وتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونياً أو بتنظير الأحليل بالمنظار العيني.
وفي حال معاودة الضيق وحسب مميزاته يمكن أما توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر أو إذا ما فشلت تلك الوسائل فيجب إعادة تصحيحه جراحياً كما شرحناه سابقاً أو غرز اشنت معدنية داخله لابقائه مفتوحاً.
الخلاصة
تضيق الأحليل حالة مرضية شائعة تصيب الصبيان وأحياناً البنات في كل الأعمار نتيجة حوادث ورضخ المجاري البولية أو تنظير الأحليل والمثانة وتنظرتهما لمدة طويلة أو بسبب التهابات أو لأسباب مجهولة المنشأ.
أعراضه البولية تشمل بطء جريان البول وتقطيعه والصعوبة في افراغ المثانة رغم الضغط أثناء التبول وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء منه التبويل وتفرع البول والاحتباس البولي. يتم تشخيصه بالفحص الشعاعي الأمامي والرجوعي على الأحليل معاً وتنظيره وتخطيط البول الالكتروني. المعالجة تقوم حسب موقع التضيق وطوله وشدته ودرجة تليف الجسم الاسفنجي حوله أما بالتوسيع بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر وإما بإجراء جراحة مفتوحة مع استئصال الضيق ووصل أو مفاغرة أطرافه السليمة أو ترقيعه بجلد العضو أو بالغشاء المخاطي المستأصل من داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى. 
وهذه الحالات في غاية الصعوبة في المعالجة تتطلب خبرة واسعة ومهارة جراحية عالية من قبل الاختصاصي المعالج وفي مركز طبي مختص في معالجتها لتفادي حصول مضاعفات خطيرة وفشل تام بعد عدة محاولات جراحية تقلل من أمل الشفاء، بعون الله عز وجل، وتؤثر سلبياً على جودة حياة المريض ومستقبله وطاقته الجنسية والتناسلية.


​**طرق الوقاية*
*ـ الابتعاد عن الأمراض الجنسية المعدية باستخدام الأساليب الوقائية.

ـ الذهاب إلى الطبيب عند الشعور بأي عرض في حالة التبول أو نزول مادة لزجة من القضيب.

ـ اتخاذ سبل السلامة عند القيادة واتقاء الحوادث المرورية قدر الإمكان.*​*
​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا انى​ 
على المعلومات القيمة​ 
موضوع متكامل​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا انى​
> 
> على المعلومات القيمة​
> موضوع متكامل​
> ...


 
مشكووورة حبيبتي وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2010)

سر كثرة التبول+ صعوبة التبول بعد الجماع والتفسير الطبي لكلتا الحالتين

في الحقيقة لا علاقة ابدآ بين كثرة التبول والجماع والعلاقة الحقيقة فقط هي بين صعوبة التبول والجماع وعلى هذا فإن الامرين مختلفين تمامآ، وإليكم شرح الحالتين طبيآ:

1-بالنسبة لصعوبة التبول بعد الجماع:

بعد الجماع مباشرة يلاحظ صعوبة بسيطة في التبول لفترة قصيرة قد لا تتجاوز النصف ساعة، وسبب ذلك أن عنق المثانة يكون في حالة انقباض أثناء العملية الجنسية ليساعد في خروج السائل المنوي أثناء القذف، ويعود عنق المثانة ليرتخي مرة أخرى بعد القذف بنصف ساعة تقريباً. 


ثانيآ:بالنسبة لكثرة التبول فلها عدة اسباب وإحتمالات:

1-كثرة تناول السوائل والأطعمة المدرَّة للبول، مثل القهوة، والشاي، والمشروبات الغازية والشوكولاتة.
2-الأدوية المدرَة للبول.
3-قد تكونين حامل.
4-السكري.
5-التهاب المسالك البولية.
6-التوتر.
7-خلل في الهرمون المنظم لتوازن الماء في الجسم. 

ولابد من إجراء الفحص السريري، وبعض التحاليل المخبرية والشعاعية؛ للتوصل إلى التشخيص.. وبعدها يمكن العلاج بإذن الله.
​
​


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

ضيق مجرى البول أو تضيق الاحليل


*تعريف قناة مجرى البول أو الاحليل: **Urethra*
*عبارة عن أنبوب يبدأ من المثانة لينقل البول إلى خارج الجسم.

وعند الذكور: نجد أن مجرى البول داخل القضيب (العضو الذكري) المسئول عن نقل المني خارج الجسم.

أما الإناث: يوجد هذا المجرى أمام الفتحة التناسلية، ونجد أن هذه القناة أقصر في الطول عند الإناث.*
*تعريف آخر: الاحليل هو عبارة عن قناة بولية محاطة بجسم إسفنجي يقع بين الجسمين الكهفيين للقضيب ويوجد هنالك جزئيين رئيسيين لهذه القناة هما الاحليل الأمامي الذي يحتوي على (الجزء الحشفي ،المنسدل،والبصلي) والاحليل الخلفي والذي يحتوي على الجزء الغشائي والبروستاتي . 
*

*اسباب تضيق مجرى البول:-*
*نتيجة حدوث تليف في جدار مجرى البول بسبب:-*​
*إصابات مجرى البول.* ​
*الالتهابات المتكررة والناتجة عن الأمراض الجنسية خصوصاً مرض السيلان الذي يشيع في فئة الشباب الذين يمارسون الحياة الجنسية بصفة غير شرعية ،ومرض الالتهاب الحشفة الجاف الطامس BALANITIS XEROTICA OBCITERANS الذي يصيب الحشفة وحفرة الأحليل وأحيانا الأحليل الأمامي، بكامله فيسبب تليفا شديدا خارجيا وداخليا مع تضييق في تلك المجاري والصماغ البولي.
* ​
* استخدام المواد الكيميائية العالية اللزوجة عند ممارسة العادة السرية.* ​
* بعد إجراء عمليات متعددة بالمنظار الجراحي عبر الإحليل وهذا النوع من التضيق يكون منتشراً في المرضى المسنين وذلك لاستئصال البروستاتا والأورام من المثانة البولية.* ​
* نتيجة حادث مروري أو حادث سقوط على منطقة الحوض فتنكسر بعض أجزاء عظم الحوض وبالتالي تتمزق أنسجة الإحليل بشكل جزئي أو كلي مع اصابة العجان وما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التضيق هو الأكثر شيوعاً في بلدنا وذلك نتيجة زيادة معدل الحوادث المرورية، بعكس الدول الأوروبية والأفريقية حيث تكون الأسباب الأخرى هي الأكثر شيوعاً.* ​
*سبب خلقي والذي يظهر عادة عند الرضع الذكور.

*​
*الاعراض:*​
*صعوبة في التبول وذلك نتيجة تضيق المجرى البولي وضعفاً في قوة دفع البول، مع تخفيف في سمك البول المندفع* ​
*أحياناً تتعدد اتجاهات مجرى البول* ​
*اضافة الى حرقة التبول* ​
*عدم الرضا عن تفريغ المثانة البولية والشعور ببول متبقٍ داخل الجسم.* ​
*هناك حالات نادرة يشتكي فيها المريض بألم في الخاصرتين نتيجة ضغط البول المتزايد على الحالبين وبالتالي على الكليتين، فيكون في هذه الحالة قصور في عمل الكليتين وما يسمى بالفشل الكلوي.* ​
*اطالة في مدة التبول الزمنية وتأخر في ابتداء التبول (الحصر)*​
*ويمكن القول أن ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا
*
*مضاعفات تضيق مجرى البول:*​
*صعوبة التبول* ​
*التبول المتكرر* ​
*ضعف اندفاع البول* ​
*التهابات متكررة في المثانة والبروستاتا* ​
*احتباس البول مع صعوبة تركيب قسطرة بولية لعلاج الاحتباس* ​
*تهيج أو ضعف في عضلة المثانة* ​
*حصوات المثانة* ​
*في بعض الحالات الشديدة يمكن حدوث قصور في وظائف الكلى. 

*​
*التشخيص:*
*ننصح بعدم التأخر ومراجعة طبيب متخصص في المسالك البولية لتشخيص الحالة بدقة بواسطة :-*
*- إجراء أشعة صاعدة وأشعة أثناء التبول على مجرى البول.*
*-  قياس اندفاع البول لتحديد الحالة بدقة:-  وهذا الفحص بسيط جدا لا يتطلب إلا أن تتبول كمية كبيرة من البول في جهاز يقيس سرعة سريان البول ويعطي بعض الأرقام التي تفيد في تحديد الأسباب.*
*- يمكن تشخيص حالة «التضيق الإحليلي» بصفة مؤكدة بالمنظار الجراحي وبالتالي يتم قطعه وتوسيع الإحليل، وهذا هو التشخيص الأكيد،*
*- كما تكون الاستعانة في التشخيص بالأشعة الملونة في منطقة الحوض.*
*- لمنظار الفيديوي للاحليل يعتبر مكملا لتشخيص التضيق.*

*علاج ضيق مجرى البول:*
*يتوقف العلاج في مثل هذه الحالات على درجة الضيق، وكذلك على سببه،*
*- في الحالات البسيطة:*
*يمكن الاكتفاء بالمتابعة الدورية أو التوسيع الداخلي باستخدام موسعات معدنية داخل مجرى البول وتجرى هذه العملية بمخدر موضعي عادة. *
*- في الحالات الشديدة:*
*يلزم إجراء شق للجزء المتليف من مجرى البول بواسطة المنظار الضوئي باستخدام "السكين البارد" أو "الليزر"، وهذا الحل قد لا يكون حلاًّ نهائيًّا، أي أن الضيق قد يعود من جديد نتيجة عودة الأسباب أو إذا كان هذا الضيق لا يستجيب بسهولة للمنظار أو يتكرر سريعًا بعد المنظار، فتحتاج لإجراء المنظار مرات أخرى، ولكنه في النهاية حل غير جراحي وعادة يكون سهلاً . *
*وللتوضيح أكثر نقول انه يكون بإجراء عملية جراحية بالمنظار وهي تعتبر من العمليات الحديثة، ويستوجب على المريض المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية باستمرار للتأكد من عدم ارتجاع الضيق، خصوصاً في السنة الأولى بعد العملية حيث من الممكن أن يحتاج المريض إلى توسيع منتظم في العيادة الخارجية مع متابعة العلاج.*
- *في بعض الحالات قد نحتاج إلى استئصال التليف جراحيًّا وإعادة توصيل مجرى البول. *
*وبشكل مفصل نقول أن استراتيجية العلاج الحديثة تكون بطريقة السلم الترميمي الجراحي . 

THE RECONSTRUCTIVE LADDER APPROACH)وهذا يتركز على أساس طريقة الابتداء في ابسط العمليات المنظارية ويتطور الى عمليات جراحية معقدة وصعبة اذا اقتضى الامر حيث يبدأ في توسيع الاحليل ، ومن ثم الى شدخ التضيق بواسطة المنظار او بواسطة الليزر وينتهي بالجراحة الترميمية (RECONTRICTIVE SURGERY) اذا كان هنالك داعي مرضي لذلك . 

وفي الوقت الحاضر طورت طرق حديثة لنقل الانسجة لتصبح ستراتيجية في الجراحة الترميمية . 

أما طريقة التوسيع فتكون بواسطة القسطرة وهي الطريقة العلاجية عند المرضى اللذين عندهم تضيق ندبي بسيط في الغشاء الباطني للاحليل فقط واللذين لم يشخص عندهم تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل ،وكذلك تستعمل هذه الطريقة عند المرضى الذين لايمكن إجراء أي عملية منظاريه او جراحية لهم وذلك لاسباب مرضية أخرى . 

(ENDOSCOPIC DIRECT – VISION INTERNAL URETHROTOMY ) (DVIU) فتكون للتضيقات الاحليلية التالية :

1.تضيق لا يزيد طوله على السنتيم الواحد . 
2.تضيق موجود في الجزء البصلي للاحليل (BULBOUS URETHRA). 
3.تضيق لم تجرى له عملية الشدخ المنظاري من قبل .
4.في حالة عدم نجاح الشدخ المنظاري في المرة الأولى للتضييق فان التشخيص المنظاري والإشعاعي يجب أن يعمل قبل الشدخ للمرة الثانية . 

في حالة عدم نجاح عملية الشدخ المنظاري للتضيق بعد المرة الثانية فان العملية التعويضية او الترميمية الجراحية تكون من الدواعي الإكلينيكية (URETHRAL RECONSTRUCTIVE SURGERY). 

ومن الدواعي الإكلينيكية للجراحة التعويضية والترميمية للتضيقات الاحليلية المتكررة هو وجود تليف في الجسم الإسفنجي وبعدما فشلة العمليات المنظارية بالتخلص من التضّيق، وكذلك هنالك دواعي كلينكية اخرى تحتم القيام بالعملية الجراحية الترميمية لتضييق الاحليل وهو وجود الناصور الاحليلي (FISTULA). 

اما احدث وانجح عملية جراحية ترميمية للتضيق الاحليلي فهي عملية تفاغر الاحليل الجراحية (ANASTOMOSIS OF THE URETHRA)وتتميز بقلع التضيق وترقيع الاحليل، وهذه العملية تكون صالحة للتضيقات الاحليلية الموجودة في الجزء الـبصلي للاحليل وبطول لا يزيد على ثلاثة سنتمترات 

اما عملية رأب الاحليل البديلي والمسمى بالـ(SUBSTITUTION URETHROPLASTY) فهي عبارة عن ترقيع للاحليل برقعة نسيجية من الجسم نفسه (GRAFT) او ترقيع للاحليل بشريحة من الجسم نفسه (FLAP) ،ودواعي هذا الترقيع الكلينيكية تكون عادة للتضيقات المتواجدة في الجزء البصلي من الاحليل وفي نفس الوقت وجود تليف للجسم الإسفنجي المحيط بالاحليل كذلك . 

اما في حالة وجود تضيق في الجزء الأمامي من الاحليل (المنسدل) وفي نفس الوقت تليف واسع النطاق للجسم الإسفنجي في هذه المنطقة من الاحليل المتضيق فان عملية الترقيع بشريحة جلدية (GENITAL SKIN ) وتستعمل رقعة نسيجية (GRAFT) لترقيع الجزء الداخلي من التضيق 0مع العلم بان هذه الشرائح تؤخذ اما من شريحة جلدية من المنطقة الجنسية (GENITAL SKIN ISLAND)او من الطبقة اللفافة السلخية الداخلية للصفن (DARTOS FASCIA) لترقيع هذه التضيقات . 


وللمزيد من المعلومات عن التشيخص والعلاج إقرأ التالي
تشخيص تضيق الاحليل*​*

ان أغلبية المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض يشتكون من أعراض بولية تشمل الصعوبة في التبول مع تقطيعه وتكراره والالحاح البولي والصعوبة في تفريغ المثانة وبطء في جريان البول وتفرعه وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول وأحيانا الاحتباس البولي والتهاب البروستاتا. وإذا عجز المريض عن التبول يحاول الاخصائي تمرير قثطار في الأحليل وفي حال فشل تلك الوسيلة تجري أشعة بالصبغة عليه لتشخيص التضيق وتحديد موقعه ودرجته. وفي حال حدوث كسر في الحوض مع تمزق الأحليل وظهور بيلة دموية على الصماغ أو في البول فقد يكون ممزقة كليا أو جزئيا ويعالج حسب نتائج الفحص الشعاعي اما بالقسطرة إذا كان جزئيا واما بادخال قسطار عبر الجلد فوق العانة وإذا كان كاملا والانتظار مدة 3أشهر أو أكثر قبل تصحيح الضيق جراحيا. وانه من الأهمية القصوى قبل المعالجة ان يتم تحديد موقع وطول وعمق وكثافة تليف التضيق لاختيار العلاج المناسب والفعال له وللحصول على افضل النتائج. ففي حال وجود قثطار من فوق العانة في المثانة يجري فحص اشعاعي رجوعي عبر الأحليل وأمامي عبر المثانة معا لتحديد مميزات التضيق وتطبيق العلاج المثالي له. وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل تنظير الأحليل بالمنظار اللين أو بمنظار 
الأطفال كوسيلة تتميمية للفحص الاشعاعي وكمحاولة في تمرير سلك دليلي عبره وتوسيعه وفي بعض الحالات إذا ما اشتبه بوجود تضيق احليلي فقد يستعين الطبيب المعالج بتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا وتقييم مزايا ذلك التخطيط.
​
وسائل معالجة ضيق الاحليل
حصل تقدم بارز في الثلاثين سنة الماضية في معالجة حالات التضيق الاحليلي باستعمال وسائل علاجية مبتكرة لشفائه بعون الله عز وجل بعملية جراحية واحدة إذا ما أمكن بدلا من اللجوء إلى عدة عمليات متتالية كما كان مألوفا في الماضي.
الجدير بالذكر انه قبل اللجوء إلى أية معالجة يجب على الطبيب أو الاخصائي ان يستوعبا بطريقة كاملة هدف العلاج، فلذلك يجب مناقشة كل الوسائل العلاجية مع المريض مع أمل نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها فالبعض من المرضى قد يفضلون التوسيع الدوري بالمسبار الاحليلي للضيق في العيادة أو المستشفى أو البيت بدلا من القيام بعملية جراحية غير مضمونة النتائج وصعبة ومكلفة بينما الأكثرية منهم قد يختاون الجراحة مع نسبة نجاحها التي تتعدى 90% في أكثر تلك الحالات. وكما ذكرنا آنفا ليس هنالك طريقة علاجية واحدة لكل حالات التضيق الاحليلي بل يجب تمييز كل حالة انفراديا وتطبيق العلاج المثالي لها مع العلم أن أبسط الحلول قد لا تكون أكثرها منفعة.. ولتحديد وسائل العلاج يجب أولا تضيق التصيق الموجود في الأحليل الأمامي أي ما بين الصماغ البولي والأحليل المتدلدل أي داخل العضو والأحليل البعلي الذي يمتد من زاوية القضيب إلى الصمام الخارجي والأحليل الخلفي أي الغشائي الذي يمر عبر الصمام والأحليل البروستاتي الممتد داخل البروستاتا من الصمام إلى عنق المثانة.
أ - معالجة ضيق الأحليل الأمامي: في حال وجود تضيق في الصماغ البولي فيمكن توسيعه على فترة أو فترتين بالمسبار الاحليلي شقه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالشفرة أو ترقيعه بسديلة مكونة من اللجيم أو من جلد العضو التناسلي. وأما حالات الضيق في الأحليل المتدلدل فإذا ما كان طوله أقل من سنتمتر واحد فيمكن قطعه بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر وأما إذا ما زاد طوله ما بين 1إلى 2سنتيمتر فإنه من الأفضل قطعه جراحياً وترقيعه بسديلة من طرف جلد العضو. وفي حال تعدى طوله السنتيميترين فيتم شقه جراحياً وترقيعه على مرحلة أو مرحلتين مخاطية مستأصلة من جوف الفم أي داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى.
وأما بالنسبة إلى تضيق الأحليل البصلي إذا كان قصيراً فيمكن توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه أو بمبضع الأحليل أو بالليزر مع نجاح معتدل لا يتعدى 60% وفي حال رجوعه يمكن إعادة توسيعه أو قطعه مرة أخرى وإذا فشلت تلك الوسيلة فيجب اجراء جراحة مفتوحة تقوم على استئصاله كاملاً ووصل أطراف الأحليل السليمة. وهذه الوسيلة الجراحية هي الأفضل لكل ضيق لا يتعدى طوله 2سنتيمتر لأن نجاحها يتعدى 90% من الحالات، ولكن إذا ما زاد طولها على 2سنتيمتر فلا يجوز استعمالها لانها قد تؤدي إلى انحناء العضو التناسلي وتقويصه البطني أثناء الانتصاب فتعالج تلك الحالات بقطع الضيق وتخييط أطراف الأحليل إلى رقعة غشاء الفم المخاطي المرقعة على خلف الأجسام الكهفية لزيادة لمعة الأحليل وتفادي رجوع الضيق بنجاح يصل إلى حوالي 85% من تلك الحالات على المدى البعيد.
ب- معالجة ضيق الأحليل الخلفي
كان مألوفاً في الماضي اجراء عملية تصحيح تضيق الأحليل الخلفي على مرحلتين تقوم أولاً على شق الضيق واجراء مفاغرة بين طرفه الداني السليم وسديلة قوامها جلد الصفن أو العجان وترك فوهة الأحليل مفتوحة ما بين الشرج والصفن وفي المرحلة الثانية تغلق تلك الفتحة بعد مرور 3إلى 6أشهر على العملية الأولى.
وأما الآن وإذا ما فشل التوسيع والقطع بالمبضع أو الليزر فيمكن تصحيح الضيق بعملية واحدة ترتكز على قطع الضيق والتلييف حوله ومفارغة طرفه القاصي السليم بطرفه الداني السليم بعد توسيعهما وبنجاح ممتاز يتعدى 90% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً إذا ما كان الضيق بسيطاً وغير طويل. وأما في حال وجود ضيق طويل أو التهابات حوله أو ناسور بولي يصله إلى جلد العجان وتلييف شديد يمنع وصل طرفي الأحليل الداني والقاصي السليمين فيمكن تمريره عبر عظم العانة مع استئصال قسم منها ووصله إلى الأحليل البروستاتي جراحياً من خلف عظم العانة أو معالجته على مرحلتين كما تم وصفه سابقاً. 
مضاعفات كل تلك العمليات الجراحية فأهمها رجعة الضيق بعد العملية بنسبة 10% إلى 60% حسب الطريقة المستعملة والسلس البولي والعجز الجنسي والناسور البولي والالحاح في التبول وتلييف العضو مع تقويصه والنزيف والالتهاب البولي والعجالي. وبعد العملية الجراحية المفتوحة يدخل منظاران احدهمها في المثانة والثاني في الأحليل لمدة 3أسابيع تقريباً، وتنزع بعد التأكد من نجاح العملية باجراء أشعة الصبغة على الاحليل. وتتم متابعة المريض الدورية لعدة سنوات للتأكيد عن عدم نكس المرض ورجعة الضيق التي قد تحصل في غضون أشهر أو سنوات بعد اجراء العملية والتي تظهر عادة بالأعراض البولية والتشخيص الشعاعي وتخطيط سرعة جريان البول الكترونياً أو بتنظير الأحليل بالمنظار العيني.
وفي حال معاودة الضيق وحسب مميزاته يمكن أما توسيعه بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر أو إذا ما فشلت تلك الوسائل فيجب إعادة تصحيحه جراحياً كما شرحناه سابقاً أو غرز اشنت معدنية داخله لابقائه مفتوحاً.
الخلاصة
تضيق الأحليل حالة مرضية شائعة تصيب الصبيان وأحياناً البنات في كل الأعمار نتيجة حوادث ورضخ المجاري البولية أو تنظير الأحليل والمثانة وتنظرتهما لمدة طويلة أو بسبب التهابات أو لأسباب مجهولة المنشأ.
أعراضه البولية تشمل بطء جريان البول وتقطيعه والصعوبة في افراغ المثانة رغم الضغط أثناء التبول وتقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء منه التبويل وتفرع البول والاحتباس البولي. يتم تشخيصه بالفحص الشعاعي الأمامي والرجوعي على الأحليل معاً وتنظيره وتخطيط البول الالكتروني. المعالجة تقوم حسب موقع التضيق وطوله وشدته ودرجة تليف الجسم الاسفنجي حوله أما بالتوسيع بالمسبار الاحليلي أو قطعه بالمبضع أو الليزر وإما بإجراء جراحة مفتوحة مع استئصال الضيق ووصل أو مفاغرة أطرافه السليمة أو ترقيعه بجلد العضو أو بالغشاء المخاطي المستأصل من داخل الخد أو الشفة السفلى. 
وهذه الحالات في غاية الصعوبة في المعالجة تتطلب خبرة واسعة ومهارة جراحية عالية من قبل الاختصاصي المعالج وفي مركز طبي مختص في معالجتها لتفادي حصول مضاعفات خطيرة وفشل تام بعد عدة محاولات جراحية تقلل من أمل الشفاء، بعون الله عز وجل، وتؤثر سلبياً على جودة حياة المريض ومستقبله وطاقته الجنسية والتناسلية.


​**طرق الوقاية*
*ـ الابتعاد عن الأمراض الجنسية المعدية باستخدام الأساليب الوقائية.

ـ الذهاب إلى الطبيب عند الشعور بأي عرض في حالة التبول أو نزول مادة لزجة من القضيب.

ـ اتخاذ سبل السلامة عند القيادة واتقاء الحوادث المرورية قدر الإمكان.*​*
​*


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2010)

سر كثرة التبول+ صعوبة التبول بعد الجماع والتفسير الطبي لكلتا الحالتين

في الحقيقة لا علاقة ابدآ بين كثرة التبول والجماع والعلاقة الحقيقة فقط هي بين صعوبة التبول والجماع وعلى هذا فإن الامرين مختلفين تمامآ، وإليكم شرح الحالتين طبيآ:

1-بالنسبة لصعوبة التبول بعد الجماع:

بعد الجماع مباشرة يلاحظ صعوبة بسيطة في التبول لفترة قصيرة قد لا تتجاوز النصف ساعة، وسبب ذلك أن عنق المثانة يكون في حالة انقباض أثناء العملية الجنسية ليساعد في خروج السائل المنوي أثناء القذف، ويعود عنق المثانة ليرتخي مرة أخرى بعد القذف بنصف ساعة تقريباً. 


ثانيآ:بالنسبة لكثرة التبول فلها عدة اسباب وإحتمالات:

1-كثرة تناول السوائل والأطعمة المدرَّة للبول، مثل القهوة، والشاي، والمشروبات الغازية والشوكولاتة.
2-الأدوية المدرَة للبول.
3-قد تكونين حامل.
4-السكري.
5-التهاب المسالك البولية.
6-التوتر.
7-خلل في الهرمون المنظم لتوازن الماء في الجسم. 

ولابد من إجراء الفحص السريري، وبعض التحاليل المخبرية والشعاعية؛ للتوصل إلى التشخيص.. وبعدها يمكن العلاج بنعمة الله.


​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

أسباب خروج سائل أبيض بعد التبول
خروج سائل ابيض بعد التبول له إحتمالان:

1-الإحتمال الأول أن يكون (المذي) وهو سائل يفرز من غدة البروستات ويكون لزجآ وهنا لا تعتبر هذه الحالة مرضية.
والحكم الشرعي أنه لا يحتاج إلى الغسل لأنه ليس مني ولكنه يحتاج إلى الوضوء وتطهير الملابس باليد بعد وضع ماء في كف اليد.

2-الإحتمال الاخر:أن يكون هناك التهاب بمجرى البول بميكروب يدعى "كلامديا" وهذا النوع يتسبب في حرقة بمقدمة العضو الذكري
ويتم اكتشافه عن طريق تحليل مسح مجرى البول وإجراء مزرعة له 
بالإضافة إلى تحليل خاص بالدم يسمى بتحليل (كلامديا أنتجن) و(أنتبودي)
وفي هذه الحالة يكون العلاج بمضاد حيوي إسمه (فبراميسين).

​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

أسباب وجود دم في البول
لها احتمالات كثيره وتكون مؤشر للكثير من الحالات المرضيه

- أسباب نتيجة خلل كيماوي Chemical التي ينتج عنه تكون الحصوات بأنواعها المختلفة 

- أسباب نتيجة الإصابة بالميكروبات Infection كالإصابة بمرض الدرن أو البلهارسيا أو حدث التهابات في حوض الكلية والمثانة (وهي الأكثر انتشاراً عند الإناث) 

- أسباب نتيجة أمراض معينة مثل أمراض الدم كمرض البرى برى والناعور (الهيموفليا - وهو مرض سيولة الدم وعدم تجلطه) وسرطان الدم ومرض ازدياد كرات الدم الحمراء ومرض الأنيميا المنجلية (Sickle-cell anemia) وأمراض الحساسية الذاتية (التهاب الكلية) وأمراض هبوط القلب التي يصاحبها الجلطات الدموية المتحركة 

- أسباب نتيجة الإصابة بالأورام Tumour كإصابة الكلية أو حوض الكلية بالأورام الخبيثة وإصابة المثانة بالأورام الحميدة أو الخبيثة وإصابة البروستاتة بالأورام الحميدة أو الخبيثة. 

- أسباب نتيجة استخدام بعض الأدوية مثل الأدوية المانعة لتجلط الدم أو تناول بعض السموم المسببة لالتهاب الكلية. 

- أسباب نتيجة التعرض لحادث Trauma كإصابة نسيج الكلية نفسه أو إصابة الحالب بطلق ناري أو ضربة سكين أو نتيجة خطأ طبي عند تركيب قسطرة الحالب. وأيضاً يمكن أن تصاب المثانة بكدمات دون حدوث تمزق في أنسجتها أو يتمزق جدار المثانة المتصلة أو غير المتصلة بالتجويف البريتوني. كما يمكن للحادث أن يصيب الاحليل ليحدث تمزق جزئي أو كلي. 

- أسباب خلقية Congenital مثل تكيس الكليتين الخلقي الوراثي أو الكلية عديدة التكيس أو أن الكلية ذات شكل حذوة الحصان

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

تغير لون البول يعتبر من المؤشرات المرضيه

وقد كان الاطباء في السابق قبل وجود التحاليل الدقيقه يعتمدون بشكل كبير على لون البول وطبيعته
يميل اللون العادي للبول إلى الأصفر الخفيف والفاتح أحياناً، ويرتبط ذلك بما نتناوله من مأكولات ومشروبات، وأدوية أحياناً، لكن عندما يكون البول أحمر أو أسود أو أزرق، فهي حالات يجب أن نراجع فيها الطبيب.
أولاً: إذا لاحظ الفرد أن لون بوله أحمر يجب عليه أن يعرف: أن هذا الاحمرار ناتج عن وجود كريات حمراء قد يفوق عددها 300.000 كرية حمراء في المليليتر الواحد، ويسمى ذلك Hematurie Macroscopique أي هذا الاحمرار ظاهر للعيان، فيحدد المريض: هل البول كله أحمر؟ أم أن في بداية التبول هناك دماً؟ أم أن الدم يتأخر ويأتي بعد عملية التبول؟ وقد يكون هناك احمرار للبول لكن غير ظاهر للعين المجردة ويسمى ذلك بHematurie Microscopique أي لا نشاهد كريات حمراء إلا إذا فحصنا عينات من البول بالمجهر. وقد يُعبر هذا الاحمرار في الغالب "بعدما يتأكد المريض من عدم تناوله دواءً مثل Rifampicine أو الشمندر السكري عن:
وجود حصاة داخل الكلية أو في إحدى المسالك البولية.
التهابات على مستوى المثانة أو الأعضاء التناسلية.
أورام، وخاصة سرطان المثانة أو الكلية، أو سرطان البروستاتا.
السل الكلوي.
الالتهاب الكلوي الحاد Glomerulonep hrite Aigue.
تمزق أحد المسالك البولية "وخاصة الإحليل" الناتج عن حوادث المرور.
ملاحظة:
قد يكون هذا الاحمرار معزولاً أو يصاحب ذلك أعراض أخرى: عُسر في التبول، آلام في أسفل الظهر، إعياء شديد، ضعف الشهية... إلخ.
إن الورم الحميمي للبروستاتا Adenome de La prostate لا يصاحبه في ذلك احمرار للبول كما هو اعتقاد الكثير.
ثانياً: إذا لاحظ الفرد أن لون بوله أسود: فإن ذلك راجع إلى وجود مادة "الهيموفلبين" في البول الذي تؤكده التحاليل، أو بعض الملونات الدوائية والغذائية.
في كل هذه الحالات يجب على المريض أن يراجع الطبيب، ويخضع لجميع الفحوصات السريرية والمخبرية حتى يتأكد من أصل هذا الاحمرار، وبالتالي العلاج المناسب والعناية اللازمة، لأن العلاج المسكن لهذا الاحمرار إذا كان مرضياً بطبيعة الحال قد يُغطي أوراماً ابتدائية وخاصة على مستوى المثانة.​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

اعراض الالتهاب الكلوي الحاد:-

هذا الإلتهاب يحدث نتيجة انتقال البكتيريا الى الكليتين إما من الدم او من الجهاز التناسلي الانثوي 
فيؤثر على أغشية كبيبات الكلية

ومن أهم الاعراض التي قد تظهر مجتمعة أو متفرقة هي:​​​1-ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة.
2-رعشة أو انتفاضة.
3-الصداع الشديد
4-القيء.
5-الم حاد في الظهر.
6-الم وصعوبة في التبول واحيانا نزول الدم او زلال في البول
7-اعتلال في المزاج وفقدان شهية

علاج:- ​
يكون بتناول المضادات الحيوية الخاصة بعد عمل تحليل للبول وعمل مزرعة لمعرفة نوع الميكورب المسبب بالتحديد.

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

الالتهابات الكلوية​
الكلى تعتبر من أكثر الأعضاء تعرضا للالتهابات الميكروبية فى الجسم البشرى وذلك لأن الدم الوارد لهما من جميع أنحاء الجسم بغزارة شديدة وبمعدل سريع جدا قد يكون محتويا على ميكروبات مختلفة وخصوصا من البؤر الصديدية الموجودة فى الجسم البشرى مثل الجلد أو اللوزتين أو التجويف الأنفى والحلق واللثة والأسنن وقد تصل الميكروبات المختلفة إلى الكلى عن طريق آخر وهو الأوعية الليمفاوية التى ترد إليها من البروستاتا فى الرجل أو عنق الرحم فى المرأة وقد يكون التهاب الكلى عارضا بسيطا يزول مع العلاج العادى ولكنه فى حالات كثيرة يكون شديدا ومزمنا وغير قابل للشفاء بسهولة وخصوصا إذا أهمل فى مراحله الأولى والالتهابات الكلوية تشكل نسبة عالية من الأمراض التى تؤدى إلى فشل الكليتين خصوصا إذا أزمن أو أهمل علاجه أو تكرر حدوثه ولهذا فإننا يجب أن نقى أنفسنا من خطر الفشل الكلوى بالمبادرة باستشارة الطبيب المختص عند حدوث أي من الأعراض المرضية التى تشير إلى التهاب الكلى أو المسالك البولية وعلى الطبيب المختص ألا يألو جهدا فى عمل الأبحاث المعملية والإشاعات الخاصة بالكلى والتى تشير إلى سبب حدوث هذه الالتهاب حتى يتسنى بعد ذلك علاجه والقضاء عليه وعلى مسبباته . 
​
الالتهاب الكلوى الحاد عند الأطفال: 

يحدث هذا المرض بكثرة للأطفال من سن 2 إلى 6 سنوات وهو أكثر شيوعا عند البنات فى هذا السن ويحدث على شكل ارتفاع مفاجئ فى درجة الحرارة مع رعشة متكررة وقيء شديد مع فقدان للشهية وهزال واضح وسريع ومن النادر أن يحدث مع هذه الأعراض الحادة أى علامات تشير إلى إصابة الكلى أو الجهاز البولى مثل التغير فى لون البول أو نزول دم معه أو ألم فى منطقة الكليتين أو كثرة فى التبول وإنما تظهر هذه الأعراض بوضوح فى مرحلة متأخرة من المرض وعندما يبدأ فى الأزمان وفى هذه الحالات يحدث للطفلة أو الطفل هزال شديد مع فقر دم وهى أنيميا واضحة وفى مثل هذه الحالات فإن على الطبيب المعالج أن يفحص الجهاز البولى بكل دقة وبكل الإمكانيات المتاحة لأنه قد ثبت أن أغلب هذه الحالات تحدث نتيجة عيوب خلقية فى الجهاز البولى ومن الطبيعى أن هذه الالتهابات لن تنتهى بالعلاج التحفظى بالمضادات الحيوية وإنما يجب علاجها جراحيا عن طريق إصلاح هذه العيوب الخلقية حتى لا يتكرر حدوث الالتهابات التى تنتهى بالفشل الكلوى. 

الالتهاب الكلوى الحاد فى البالغين: 

وهذا المرض يحدث أيضا فى السيدات أكثر من الرجال خصوصا فى مرحلة الشباب الأولى ومع مرحلة النشاط الجنسى النشط فى شهر العسل أو أثناء الحمل أو فى سن اليأس والكلى اليمنى أكثر تعرضا للالتهابات من الكلى اليسرى ولو أن حدوث الالتهاب فى الكليتين هو الأمر الغالب وتبدأ الأعراض حادة وشديدة حيث تبدأ بحمى شديدة وصداع غير محتمل مع رعشة متكررة وكذلك غممان شديد مع قيء متكرر وقد يتأخر ظهور الأعراض البولية لمدة يوم أو يومين حيث يحدث ذلك على صورة حرقان شديد فى البول وألم فى مجرى البول مع ظهور الآلام الحادة فى الجنين وإذا أهملت الحالة أو لم تأخذ حقها فى العلاج الصحيح فقد تحدث أعراض الفشل الكلوى مع نقص ملحوظ فى كمية البول وخصوصا فى الحالات التى تكون مصحوبة بضيق فى الحوالب أو انسداد فى مجرى البول . 

التهابات الكلى أثناء الحمل: 

يعتبر من أكثر أمراض المسالك البولية حدوثا للسيدات وأكثر الأوقات التى يحدث فيها ما بين الشهر الرابع والسادس فى فترة الحمل والسيدة التى يحدث لها مثل هذا الالتهاب فى الحمل الأول تكون معرضة للإصابة به فى كل مرات الحمل التى تحدث لها وخصوصا إذا كانت تعانى من التهابات مزمنة فى عنق الرحم أو مجرى البول ويجب على كل سيدة يحدث لها هذا الالتهاب فى الحمل الأول أن تعرض نفسها للكشف بمعرفة طبيب أخصائى بالمسالك البولية فى كل فترات الحمل التى تحدث لها بعد ذلك سواء حدث لها أى أعراض أو ألم يحدث وكذلك فى فترة النفاس ومن الأفضل أن تحلل البول بانتظام لفترات طويلة بعد ذلك حتى تتأكد تماما من انتهاء المرض 



​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

إلتهاب المسالك البولية
إلتهاب المسالك البولية يصيب الإناث أكثر من الذكور و ذو أهمية خاصة في الأطفال و أكثر الإلتهابات 
سببها بكتيري. المسالك البولية تتكون من الكليتين و الحالبين و المثانة البولية و الإحليل.


المسببات و طرق العدوى:

كما ذكر فأكثرها تسببه البكتيريا, و تصل البكتيريا إلى المسالك البولية من طرق مختلفة:

عن طريق الدم. 

عن طريق الجهاز الليمفاوي. 

مباشرة عن طريق ناسور بين الأمعاء و المثانة البولية (قناة تتكون بسبب الأمراض أو العمليات الجراحية بينهما). 

صعوداً عن طريق الإحليل "و هو أكثرها شيوعاً". 


و تتم طريقة الإصابة بالإلتهاب (عن طريق صعودالبكتيرياو هي الأكثر شيوعاً) على ثلاثة مراحل:

1- تلوث منطقة المهبل و الإحليل بالبكتيريا من فتحة الشرج أو من إلتهاب سابق لم يعالج تماماً.

2- إنتقال البكتيريا عن طريق الإحليل إلى المثانة البولية, و إحليل الأنثى القصير يسهل هذه العملية و بالنسبة للرجال فإن طول الإحليل و إفراز البروستاتا يكونان عائقاً أمام إنتشار البكتيريا.

و من العوامل التي تسهل إنتقال البكتيريا إلى المثانة, ممارسة العملية الجنسية بالنسبة للإناث و قسطرة الإحليل و المثانة البولية.

3- تكاثر البكتيريا في المثانة البولية.

إن إنتقال البكتيريا بعد هذه المراحل إلى الكلى"الإلتهاب الصاعد" يكون سهلاً, و كذلك من العوامل ا لتي تساعد على هذا, وجود أمراض مثل إرتجاع البول من المثانة إلى الحالب


تقسيم إلتهاب المسالك البولية:

إلتهاب المسالك البولية السفلي Lower Urinary Tract Infection
و يشمل إلتهاب المثانة البولية الحاد Acute Cystitis. 

إلتهاب المسالك البولية العلوي Upper Urinary Tract Infection و يشمل
إلتهاب حوض و كبيبات الكلى الحاد Acute Pyelonephritis . 


ماذا يحدث بعد الإصابة بالإلتهاب؟

90% من الحالات تشفى من دون مضاعفات أو تحطيم لأنسجة الكلية.

10% من الحالات يحصل لها إنتكاسات (معاودة الإلتهاب).

و من العوامل التي تزيد من نسبة احتمال حدوث مضاعفات و تحطم للأنسجة الكلية و انتشار الإلتهاب إلى الدم:


1.وجود عيب خلقي في الكلية مثل تكيس الكلى Polycystic Kidney Disease. 

2.إرتجاع البول من المثانة إلى الحالب VesicoUreteric Reflux. 

3.وجود حصى في المسالك البولية مثل حصى الحالب Ureteric Stones 
أو حصى المثانة البولية Vesical Stones.

4.وجود إنسداد في المسالك البولية مهما كان السبب. 

5.وجود أمراض أخرى , مثل السكري و تكسر كريات الدم الحمراء
مثل المنجلية Sickle Cell Disease . 

6.كثرة استهلاك الأدوية المسكنة. 


الأعراض:


1.زيادة عدد مرات التبول خلال النهار و الليل Frequency. 

2.تبول مؤلم "حُرقه" Dysuria. 

3.ألم في منطقة فوق العانة (أسفل البطن). 

4.خروج الدم مع البول Haematuria. 

5.بول ذو رائحة كريهة. 


و هذه الأعراض غالباً تحدث في إلتهابات المسالك البولية السفلي (إلتهاب المثانة البولية) Acute Cystitis. و الإلتهاب العلوي يكون غالباً مصحوباً بإرتفاع حاد بالحرارة و ألم في الخاصرة و تعب و إرهاق عام, و لكن لا نستطيع أن نحكم من الأعراض فقط على نوع الإلتهاب.

في الأطفال و الذين من الصعب معرفة ما يشتكون منه , يجب الإشتباه بإلتهاب المسالك البولية في حالات إرتفاع الحرارة و التي تستمر لفترة و كذلك في حالات نقص النمو
Failure to Thrive.

التشخيص:

بالإضافة للأعراض, عمل زراعة لعينة بول يتم جمعها بطريقة معينة للتشخيص و العينة يجب أن تأخذ في منتصف عملية التبول و ليس البداية أو النهاية لتجنب تلوث العينة بالبكتيريا الموجودة في المنطقةو بعد, كذلك, تنظيف المنطقة بالماء و تنشيفها.

1.قراءة النتيجة, يجب أن يكون هناك 100,000 جرثومة في المليلتر الواحد 
من البول أو أكثر. 

و بالنسبة للرجال إذا كانت النتيجة 1000 جرثومة في المليلتر الواحد 
من البول أو أكثر مع أعراض الإلتهاب. 

و بالنسبة للنساء الشابات ,حتى إذا كانت النتيجة 100 أو أكثر مع وجود كريات دم بيضاء في البول أكثر من 10 خلية في المليمتر المكعب من البول Pyuria, طبعاً مع وجود أعراض الإلتهاب. 

2.تحليل فوري بإستخدام شريط يبين وجود النيترات Nitrite و انزيم الاستيريز Esterases 
من كريات الدم البيضاء في البول "DipStick Test". و ممكن عمله في العيادة 
و الإعتماد عليه في التشخيص مع وجود الأعراض و المؤشرات الأخرى. 


فحوصات أخرى لتقييم المسالك البولية:

1.أشعة ملونة للمسالك البولية Excretion Urography لمعرفةما إذا كان هناك عيب خلقي أو انسداد في المسالك البولية. و تعمل للحالات التي يكون فيها الإلتهاب متكرر في النساء , و للرجال و الأطفال بعد تشخيص الإلتهاب في المرة الأولى لأن احتمال وجود عيب في المسالك يكون عالياً. 

2.أشعة بسيطة للبطن و السونار Plain Abdominal Xray - UltraSound ,و التي ممكن أن تبين الحصى في المسالك أو وجود انسداد. 

3.أشعة المثانة البولية و الإحليل الملونة أثناء التبول Micturating Cystourethrography ,
و تعمل خاصة للأطفال الذين تكون نتيجةالأشعة الملونة للمسالك غير طبيعية. 

4.منظار المثانة البولية Cystoscopy , و يعمل خاصة عند تكرار الإلتهاب أو وجود دم في البول و خاصة عند النساء أو الرجال فوق سن الأربعين,و ذلك لإحتمال وجود سرطان 
المثانة يكون عالياً

نصائح لحالات الإلتهاب المتكرر:

1.شرب 2 لتر ماء يومياً. 

2.التبول كل 2-3 ساعات. 

3.التبول قبل الخلود للنوم ليلاً و بعد الجماع. 

4.تجنب استخدام المواد الكيماوية أو مستحضرات الفقاعات 
عند الاستحمام في البانيو Bubble Baths. 

5.تجنب حدوث الإمساك , لأنه يعرقل إخلاء المثانة من البول.


​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*التبول اللاارادي*

*مقال (1)*

*اسباب التبول اللاارادي للكبار قد لا تختلف كثيرا عن الاطفال الا من حيث قيمة المسبب بالنسبة للاسباب النفسية والبيئية.وهي ذاتها ونفسها الاسباب من الناحية العضوية*

*التبول اللاإرادى نوعان الأول تبول ابتدائي اى أن الطفل منذ الولادة وحتى بعد عمر 4 سنوات لا يستطيع التحكم في البول ويتبول لاإراديا وهذه تمثل 80% من الحالات. والنوع الثاني هوالثانوي أي أن الطفل استطاع التحكم في البول لفترة لا تقل عن 56 شهور ثم بعد ذلك حدث التبول اللاإرادي وهذه الحالات تمثل 20% من الحالات والتبول اللاارادي قد يكون في أثناء النوم ليلا (Octurnal Enuresis ) ويمثل هذا معظم الحالات وعلاجها يأتي بنتيجة جيدة أويكون التبول في أثناء النهار والطفل متيقظ و في أثناء الليل أيضا(Dinurnal Enuresis) ويحدث هذا في حالات قليلة وغالبا ما يصاحب ذلك عدم القدرة على التحكم في التبرز (Encopresis ) ونتيجة التحسن في هذه الحالات أقل وأي طفل يتبول لا إراديا يجب أن يقيم تقييما جيدا من نواح كثيرة مثل الحالة العقلية للطفل والنمو العقلي فقد يكون التخلف العقلي من أسباب التبول اللاإرادي كما أن فحص العمود الفقري للطفل مهم لاكتشاف وجود عيوب خلقية من عدمه كما يجب ملاحظة الطفل في أثناء التبول لاكتشاف أي مشكلة بالمسالك البولية مثل ضعف سريان البول أواعوجاج سريان البول أو حدوث تنقيط أثناء التبول أو حدوث آلام في أثناء التبول فقد يكون هناك ضيق بعنق المثانة أو بمجرى البول أوالتهاب بولى وكلها تؤدى إلى التبول اللاإرادي. 
سبب عضوي 
وقد تكون أسباب التبول اللاإرادي أما لتأخر نضوج الطفل عصبيا أو لسبب عضوي أما في حالة تأخر نضوج الطفل فهي تمثل 20% من الحالات في الأطفال عند عمر5 سنوات و10% من الحالات عند عمر 8 سنوات أما في الكبار فتمثل 1% من الحالات وهي تحدث في الأولاد أكثر من البنات بثلاث مرات وتحدث أيضا في الطفل الأول أكثر من الطفل الثاني كما يتكرر حدوثها أكثر في أبناء الطبقات الفقيرة. 
والتاريخ الأسري في هذه الحالات مهم فسوف نجد أن 30% من الآباء و20% من الامهات قد حدث لهم تبول لاإرادي في أثناء الطفولة كما أن الاخوة الأكبر سنا لديهم بالنسبة نفسها تبول لاإرادي عند الطفولة وتختلف حالات التبول اللاإرادي من طفل إلى آخر ولكن غالبا ما يحدث التبول يوميا في معظم الحالات وقد تسوء الحالة نتيجة عقوبة الوالدين للطفل أو اهانته ومن الناحية الأخرى فإن تفهم الحالة ومحاولة مساعدة الطفل وتشجيعه قد تساعد في تخفيف الحالة 
سبب ثانوي 
أما التبول الثانوي فإما أن يكون نتيجة سبب عضوي (مرض) أوالقلق العاطفي وغالبا ما يكون تبولا لا إراديا ليلا ومن أمثلة القلق العاطفي موت أحد الوالدين أو ولادة طفل جديد أوالانتقال إلى مسكن جديد أوالخلافات العائلية وهي غالبا ما تكون السبب ولهذا فإن التاريخ الأسري مهم في حالة التبول اللاإرادي الثانوي أما الأسباب العضوية للتبول اللاإرادي الناتجة من مرض مثل التهابات المجاري البولية وكثرة التبول (مرض السكر مرض السكر الكاذب ولهذا ففحص الجهاز البولي مهم في هذه الحالات). 
أما عن العلاج فيعتمد اعتمادا كثيرا على الأبوين لعلاج هذه الحالة وخاصة الأطفال أكبر من أربع سنوات ومن هذه الخطوات الإقلال من السوائل بعدالعشاء ويجب على الطفل التبول قبل النوم مباشرة واعطاؤه ملعقة عسل نحل قبل النوم مباشرة وإيقاظه من النوم للتبول ويجب أن يتم تجفيف الطفل فورا إذا تبول في أثناء الليل وتغيير ملابسه بأخرى نظيفة ومنع العقاب والتأنيب والتهديد تماما إذا حدث وتبول لا إراديا حيث إن هذا يجعل حالته أسوأ وبالعكس يجب تشجيع الطفل وتفهم الحالة حيث يساعد ذلك على التخلص من هذه الحالة ويجب تمرين الطفل على التحكم في التبول في أثناء النهار ومحاولة زيادة سعة المثانة وذلك بتشجيع الطفل أثناء النهار على شرب السوائل وأن يحاول التحكم في التبول لأكبر وقت ممكن أما العلاج بالأدوية فنلجأ له إذا لم تنجح الوسائل السابقة كما يجب أن يبدأ بعد عمر 6 سنوات ومن الأدوية المستعملة في هذه الحالة دواء توفرانيل ويستخدم في علاج حالات الاكتئاب وطريقة عمله في هذه الحالة غير معروفة ويبدأ العلاج بجرعات صغيرة ثم تزاد تدريجيا ويجب أن يستمر العلاج متصلا لمدة ثلاثة أشهر ثم تقلل الجرعات تدريجيا حتى يتم سحب الدواء والدواء الثاني هو ديسموبرسين (Dessmopressin) ويستخدم هذا الدواء أساسا لعلاج السكر الكاذب (Diabetesinsipidus) ووجد أنه مؤثر في حالات التبول اللاإرادي ويعطى هذا الدواءعن طريق الأنف (قطرة) قبل النوم مباشرة ويستمر العلاج لعدة أسابيع مع تقليل الجرعة تدريجيا والعيب الوحيد لهذا العلاج هو ثمنه المرتفع، وأخيرا العلاج النفسي وهي مرحلة أخيرة خاصة في التبول اللاإرادي الثانوي الناشىء عن وجود أسباب تسبب الاضطراب العاطفي للطفل وخاصة في الأطفال كبار السن عندما يكون الطفل يشعر بالخجل من هذا الموضوع ويسبب له حساسية نفسية كبيرة.* 

__________________

مقال(2)

التبول اللاارادي له سببين أو إحتمالين


أولآ: أسباب عضوية
مثل:
*1 - اضطرابات المثانة (الالتهابات-صغر حجم المثانة- ضيق عنق المثانة)*
*2 - نوبات صرعية كبري في الليل*
*3 - انقسام الفقرات القطنية بالعمود الفقري*
*4 - التهاب الحبل الشوكي.*
*5 - السكري والسكري الكاذب.*
*6 - الاعراض الجانبية لبعض الادوية . *
*7 - العامل الوراثي .*
*8- نقص في هرمون ANT DIURTIC HORMONE في فترة الليل و هذا الهرمون يتحكم في عملية البول.*


*ثانيآ: أسباب نفسية:- *

*مثل:*
*1 - القلق النفسي والعاطفي*
*2 - التعرض للصراعات مع الإحباط وكبت الانفعال. *

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*النظام الغذائي لمرضى الحصوات الكلوية:
*
*غذاء قليل الكالسيوم وقليل الأوكسالات. 
سوائل كثيرة لا تقل عن 2/1 لتر فى الشتاء و3 لتر فى الصيف. 
1- ماء عذب. 
2- عصير فواكه. 
3- مياه غازية. 
4- ماء الشعير (أو البيرة غير الكحولية "بيريل"). 

ممنوعات: 
1- الأغذية الغنية بالكالسيوم مثل اللبن والزبادى والجبن. 
2- الأغذية الغنية بالأوكسالات مثل السبانخ والبقول والفراولة والمانجو. 
*
** النظام الغذائىاليومى: *​*​​أولاً- الإفطار: 
بيضة واحدة - 4/1 رغيف - 4 ملاعق فول أو بليلة. 

ثانياً- الغذاء: 
2/1 رغيف - 100 جرام لحم أو 150 جرام سمك - بطاطس أو أرز أو مكرونة - خضراوات - سلطة - فواكه. 

ثالثاً - العشاء: 
2/1 رغيف - 50 جرام لحم أو 100 جرام سمك - فواكه​*​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

أمراض الكلى
يتكون الجهاز البولى فى الإنسان من كليتين وحالبين ومثانة ومجرى للبول.
وظيفة الكلى : 
تعتبر الكلية الفلتر الذى يمر علية الدم ويقوم بتخليصة من السموم والمواد الزائدة عن أحتياج الجسم مثلاً السكر الزائد - الملح الزائد - مادة البولينا.
وظيفة الحالب : 
نقل البول من الكلى الى المثانة وهو عبارة عن انبوبة مفرغة من الداخل حوالى ثلاثون سنتيمتر.
وظيفة المثانة : 
تجميع البول لحين التخلص منة وهى عبارة عن تجويف يسع 1500سم من البول. تقع الكلتين فى الجزء الخلفى من الظهر اسفل الرئتين 
أما المثانة فتقع فى الجزء السفلى من البطن من الأمام.

امراض الكلى والجهاز البولى​​1- إلتهاب حاد بالكلى والمثانة:
عبارة عن وجود صديد بنسبة عالية أو ميكروب يصل الى الجهاز البولى عن طريق الدم أوعن طريق الجهاز التناسلىوهو شائع بين الاطفال أو الكبار الذين يعانون من أمراض باللوزتين أو الحلق أو ضعف المناعة ويتم علاجة بالمضادات الحيوية بعد عمل مزرعة.
2- وجود املاح بالكلى أو المثانة: 
عبارة عن وجود نسبة من الاملاح التى لايستطيع الجسم التخلص منها مثل املاح اليورات أو الاكسلات وهى كريستالات صغيرة تلتصق بجدار الكلى والحالب وتسبب ألم حاد للمريض أو مغص كلوى ويتم علاجها بكثرة شرب السوائل مع انواع خاصة من الفوار أو أعطاء المريض محاليل بالوريد لزيادة تكوين البول وغسل الاملاح مع بعض المسكنات.
3- وجود حصوات بالكلى او الحالب او المثانة: 
تتكون الحصوة من الاملاح المترسب على جدار الكلى او الحالب او المثانة ويتراوح حجمها من رأس الدبوس حتى كرة الجولف وتسبب مشاكل كثيرة مثل المغص الكلوى أو أنسداد الحالب وتضخم الكلى وضمور الكلى ويتم علاجها عن طريق التفتيت بالموجات التصادمية باليزر لو كانت صغيرة وفى مكان قريب بالحالب أو عن طريق الجراحة وهى الطريقة المثلى لأنها تتيح للجراح من استئصال الحصوة بدون تفتيتها مع توسيع للحالب والاطئمنان على سلامة باقى الجهاز البولى.
4- الالتهاب المزمن للكلى: 
وهى عبارة عن تكرار الالتهاب الحاد والصديد بدون علاج أو بسبب امراض بالاعضاء الأخرى مثل الدرن بالرئتين وتسبب هذه الامراض فى ضمور الكلى والفشل الكلوى ويتم علاجها بالغسيل الكلوى مع اعطاء المريض كميات من الكالسيوم والبروتين بالحقن مع تنظيم الوجبات لتخفيف الحمل على الكلى.
5- امراض وراثية أو خلقية: 
مثل وجود أكثر من 2 كلية مثلاً أو اربعة مع وجود اكتر من 2 حالب ويسبب هذا مشاكل للمريض نظراً لأن حجم الكلى يكون اصغر من الطبيعى مع وجود ضيق بالحالب مما يؤدى الى ارتفاع نسبة الاملاح واحتمال كسل فى وظائف الكلى.
6- أمراض مكتسبة: 
وتشمل سقوط الكلى أى نزول الكلية عن مستواها فى الجسم وتظهر بعد الريجيم القاسى نظراً لاختفاء الدهون حول الكلى وتسبب مشاكل مغص كلوى مع التواء بالحالب وتعالج بزيادة وزن المريض مرة أخرى.
7- امراض جنسية: 
مثل الزهرى والسيلان والايدز وأمراض الفطريات وتنتقل العدوى من الجهاز التناسلى الى الجهاز البولى ويتم علاجها بعد أخذ تاريخ المريض واختلاطة الجنسى أو نوع عملة بالفنادق او خارج البلاد مع العلم بأن علاج الزوجين لابد ان يتم فى وقت واحد واعطاءهم النصائح الكافية بعد الاختلاط بالأخرين.

طريقة التشخيص : 
1 - عمل تحليل بول كامل للمريض.
2 - عمل اشعة عادية على المسالك البولية.
3 - عمل اشعة بالصبغة على المسالك البولية.
4 - عمل اشعة موجات صوتية.
5 - عمل تحاليل الدم الخاصة بكل مرض.

طرق الوقاية من امراض الكلى : 
1- شرب الماء النظيف بكميات كافية.
2 - البعد عن شرب الخمور.
3- البعد عن الاكلات التى تحتوى على الاملاح.
4 - البعد عن الاختلاط الجنسى.
5 - البعد عن الريجيم القاسى بدون توجيه طبيب.
6 - البعد عن الادوية الخاطئة

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

حصى الكلى وطرق علاجه الطبيعية
*ما هي حصاة الكلية؟ 


هي جسم صلب يتشكل في الكليتين ويتفاوت حجم هذا الجسم والمعروف بحصوات الكلى من حجم صغير لا يرى بالعين المجردة إلا بالمجهر إلى حجم يقارب كرة الجولف قطرها حوالي 4.7سم وتتكون بشكل رئيسي عند الرجال. وقد تسبب ألماً شديداً إذا انحشرت في مخرج البول. وتتكون معظم حصوات الكلى من أملاح الكاليسوم ولها عادة أشكال مختلفة. وفي العديد من الحالات لا يستطيع الاطباء تحديد سبب تشكل الحصيات وبعض الناس تكون لديهم قابلية لتكون الحصيات القلوية وذلك لانهم يمتصون كمية من الكالسيوم عن طريق غذائهم ويطرح الكالسيوم الزائد في البول ولكن قد يتبلور بعض الكالسيوم قبل ان يغادر الجسم مشكلاً حصاة.

تمر معظم حصيات الكلية عبر البول الى خارج الجسم ، وعندما تنحشر الحصاة فقد يتطلب الامر معونة الطبيب لاستخراجها. وفي بعض الحالات، يمكن ان يزيلها الطبيب بأدخال انبوب مرن داخل الحالب وهو قناة تحمل البول من الكليتين الى المثانة. وقد يستعمل الاطباء احياناً اشعة ليزر او آلة تدعي "مفتت الحصى" لمعالجة حصيات الكلية. وفي المعالجة بالليزر يدخل الطبيب "ليفاً بصرياً" وهو عبارة عن خيط رفيع من الزجاج او البلاستيك الى الحالب حتى يصل الى الحصيات وبعدئذ يولد الليزر حزمة من الطاقة تمر عبر الليف وتفتت الحصيات الى قطع صغيرة تخرج مع البول ويركز مفتت الحصى موجات صدمية على الحصيات بينما يجلس المريض في مغطس ماء. وتحطم الموجات الصدمية الحصيات.

حصوات الكلية لها تاريخ طبي طويل وميكانيكية تكونها كانت تحت عديد من التجارب والتي حدث فيها تطور، وحصوات الكلية ظلت مرضاً يحير وهي تختلف في احجامها الدقيقة مثل حبيبات الرمل إلى هذه التي يمكن أن تملأ تجويف حوض الكلية وهي تتكون في الكلية أو الحالب أو المثانة، وتقسم إلى حصوات كالسيوم (أوكسالات أو فوسفات)، حصوات حمض اليوريك، أو حصوات فوسفات الأمونيوم والماغنيسيوم كل نوع من هذه الحصوات له العديد من الأسباب. أما العلاج فيعتمد على طريق تكوين الحصى والأسباب المسؤولة عن تكوينها لكل نوع على حدة، كل الأنواع السابقة تتشارك في نفس الحالة والأعراض المرضية إلا أن اعتماداتها على مدى تشبع البول بالمادة الدقيقة الذاتية المتحورة عن طريق مثبطات تكوين البلورة كما في حالة تكوين حصوات الكالسيوم.عديد من مرضى حصوات الكلية لهم نفس الأعراض وبعض الحصوات تظل ساكنة وتكتشف بالصدفة أثناء التقييم الراديوجرافي وذلك في حالة عدم وجود أسباب معينة لمرضى الكلية ومرور الحصوات إلى الحالب يتبعه آلام حادة تمس Calledrenal وهذه ليست شائعة في حالة الحصوات الصغيرة والرملية حيث تعبر من الحالب مع آلام قليلة، وليس كل الحصوات تنتقل للحالب بعضها يظل في مكانه الرئيسي ويستمر في النمو، وتظهر الأعراض الاكلينيكية في صورة دم في البول، التهابات في حوض الكلية أو انغلاق.هناك العديد من العوامل المسؤولة عن تكوين الحصوات منها: المكان، النوع، المرض، تكوين شعيرات يحور على حسب شكل المكان والجنس، السلالة، واحتمال الغذاء.

يعاني المصابون بحصى الكلى من حرقة شديدة في البول وتكرار التبول بشكل غير طبيعي, مشيرين إلى أن 80% من حصى الكلى تنتج عن تراكم الكالسيوم في الكلى بسبب انخفاض تركيز مركب (ستريت) في البول الناجم عن خلل في عمليات الأيض في الجسم يؤدي إلى ضعف امتصاصه. ونوه الباحثون إلى أن الجراحة لإزالة الحصى أو باستخدام الليزر لتفتيتها إلى حصيات صغيرة الحجم تخرج مع البول وأكد هؤلاء أن بالإمكان التخلص من حصى الكلى في بداية تشكلها بتناول كبسولتين من مركب (بوتاسيوم ستريت) يوميا إلا أن ثمنها الباهظ لا يمكن الكثيرين من تعاطيها, أما شرب عصير الليم, وهو ضرب من الليمون الحامض يعرف باسمه العلمي (ستراس أورانتيفوليا), بانتظام يمثل طريقة بسيطة وسهلة وغير مكلفة لزيادة محتوى الستريت الذي يمنع تشكل بلورات الكالسيوم وتحولها إلى حصى الكلى في البول, نظرا لغناه بعنصري البوتاسيوم والستريت. 




وتوجد ادوية من الطبيعة لاخراج حصوات الكلى وهي:

البقدونس Parsleyيعتبر نبات البقدونس من النباتات المدرة التي تمنع تكون حصاة الكلية، وقد أثبتت السلطات الالمانية ان عمل شاي من البقدونس بمقدار ملعقة صغيرة من الجذور الجافة للنبات لكوب من الماء الذي سبق غليه ويشرب مرتين الى ثلاث مرات في اليوم (كوبين الى 3أكواب في اليوم) كان له تأثير جيد.

وكذلك بذور البقدونس فإن لها تأثيرا على اخراج حصاة الكلى وهي مضادة للروماتيزم الا ان عدم استعمالها بحرص يسبب تأثيرا سيئا حيث ان جرعات البذور العالية سامة كما يجب عدم استخدامها من قبل النساء الحوامل او الذين يعانون من امراض الكلى.


- ولعلاج الحصوة في الكلى يغلى البقدونس في اناء كالقهوة ويشرب بعد ذلك وكرر العملية أكثر من مرة حتى تتفتت حصوات الكلى وقد جرب هذا الدواء وهو نافع للغاية


لتفتيت حصى الكلى : احضر حوالي 200 جرام (حوالي 1 كوب ) بذور الحلبة و اغليه في ابريق حوالي 3 اكواب ماء مفلتر لمدة 20 دقيقة ثم صفي الماء من البذور واشربه 4 اكواب في اليوم حوالي اسبوعين . سوف تتغير رائحة العرق عندك (تكون كريهة ) عند استمرارك في شرب المحلول لتجنب ذلك ضع حوالي ملعقتين من اللبان الذكري و اجوده العماني الماءل للصفرة في الابريق اثناء غليان الماء مع البذور.. يمكن تحضير كمية كبيرة من المحلول و حفظه في الثلاجة لمد اسبوع .. هذه الوصفة مجربة.. وهي مضمونة *
*بارادة الله*

*لتفتيت حصى الكلى : طبخ ورق خبازى برى ثم تضاف إليه ثلاث ملاعق عسل نحل، وملعقة سمن بقري، ويصفى جيداً بعد خلطه معاً ويشرب منه كوب عند المغص الكلوي فإنه عجيب المفعول بإذن الله تعالى ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع حتى يتفتت الحصى وتطرد بفضل الله تعالى.

لتفتيت حصى الكلى: يؤخذ من شوشة عرنوس الذرة الصفراء مقدار كف وتغلى على النار في لتر ماء ، يشرب من بعد أ ن يبرد ويصفى ثلاثة أكواب في اليوم لمدة اسبوع .

لتفتيت حصى الكلى: كف حمص أسود يغلى على النار في لتر ماء حتى يذهب نصف الماء يشرب منه كوب صباحا وكوب في المساء لمدة ثلاثة أيام .

لتفتيت حصى الكلى: يؤخذ من خل التفاح ملعقة صغيرة وتذوب في كوب ماء وتشرب مرتين يوميآ ولمدة أربعة أيام فإنه نافع لذلك بإذن الله تعالى .

لتفتيت حصى الكلى: يؤخذ من بذور البقدونس اليابس والمسحوق ناعمأ ملعقة كبيرة ونصف الملعقة وتغلى على النار في نصف ليتر ماء من ثم يصفى الماء ويشرب منه نصف كوب صباحأ ونصف كوب مساء قبل النوم ولمدة يومين فإنه نافع لذلك بإذن الله تعالى.
عصير الليمون ينظف الكلى ويزيل الحصى
إذا كنت تعاني من حصى الكلى , ينصحك الباحثون في كلية الطب بجامعة يوجياكارتا جاه مادا في العاصمة الإندونيسية جاكرتا, بشرب عصير الليمون . وأوضح الأطباء أن حصى الكلى هي مشكلة خطرة وخاصة إذا كنت تعاني من حصى الكلى, ينصحك الباحثون في كلية الطب بجامعة يوجياكارتا جاه مادا في العاصمة الإندونيسية جاكرتا, بشرب عصير الليمون. 

وتعتبر ثمار الليمون الأغنى بين الأنواع الأخرى من الحمضيات من حيث محتواها من مادة (ستريت), إذ يحتوي عصير كيلوغرام واحد منها على 55.6 غراما, بينما يحتوي الليمون مثلا على 48.6 غراما لكل كيلوغرام, والبرتقال 39.6 غراما للكيلو الواحد, في حين يأتي المندرين أو اليوسفي في آخر القائمة لاحتوائه على 5.4 غرامات فقط للكيلو. ويصنع العصير بعصر ثمرتين من الليمون متوسطتي الحجم وخلطهما مع كأسين من الماء, وتكفي هذه الكمية من العصير لسبعة عشر مريضا, حيث يعطى كل مريض مقدار ملعقتين منه يوميا بعد وجبة العشاء لمدة عشرة أيام. 

وأثبتت الدراسات أن الاستهلاك المنتظم لعصير الليمون يزيد درجة الحموضة ومحتوى الستريت والبوتاسيوم وحجم البول دون أن يزيد محتوى الكالسيوم, إذ تساعد الزيادة في نسبة مستويات الستريت إلى الكالسيوم في منع تبلوره وتنشيط طرحه في البول, كما أظهرت الأبحاث أن هذا العلاج فعال في منع عودة حصى الكلى من جديد, ولا يسبب أي آثار جانبية حتى عند المصابين بمشكلات واضطرابات هضمية. وينصح الأشخاص الذين يعانون من حصى الكلى عادة بشرب لترين من الماء على الأقل وتجنب الأطعمة المالحة والسبانخ والمشروبات الغازية والقهوة.


نصائح لمرضى حصوات الكلى والمرارة:
يجب ان تعلم ان نوع الطعام الذي تأكله ربما يكون له تأثير ايجابي أو سلبي على تكوين حصوات الكلى والمرارة وانت الوحيد الذي تستطيع معرفة نوع الطعام الذي يناسبك فعليك بالآتي:

-1 حاول تفادي او الاقلال من الأطعمة المحتوية على الكالسيوم مثل منتجات الألبان وسمك الاسقمري والسلامون والملفوف والساردين والتين المجفف واللفت والبامية والحمص والتي تزيد من خطر تكوين الحصى.

-2 حاول تفادي الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الأوكزلات مثل السبانخ والراوند والفول السوداني والشوكولاته والشاي والتي تشارك في تكوين حصوات الكلى والمرارة.

-3 قلل من البروتين مثل اللحوم بانواعها حيث اثبتت الدراسات ان حصاة الكلية تكون اكثر لدى الناس الذين يتعاطون اللحوم بشكل كبير.

-4 قلل من الملح حيث انه يشارك في تكوين الحصى ولذلك يجب تناول الاطعمة قليلة الملح.


مسحوق اللبان مع أي سائل يفيد في إذابة حصوة الكلى، والكمون يدر البول، والزعتر مفيد في حالة عسر البول، وأكل الحمص مع السكر يفيد في تفتيت الحصوة، وشرب العسل يدر البول أو يحبسه حسب حالة المريض.

أما نبات العاقول فهو من النباتات الكثيرة الانتشار في المملكة ويستخدم في الطب الشعبي لتوسيع الحالب ولإخراج حصوات الكلى ويستعمل على هيئة مغلي ولكن الابحاث العلمية حول هذا الموضوع قليلة ونحن نقوم حالياً بعمل دراسات على العاقول وبالأخص على الكلى.

وينبغي على المصابين بداء الرمل والحصاة أن يشربوا من ماء مغلي الأعشاب الآتية كونها مفيدة لتفتيت الحصى :
ا . شرب من ماء مغلي الحمص الأسود .
2. الشرب من ماء مغلي عود القرفة.
3. الشرب من ماء مغلي حب الينسون .
4. الشرب من ماء عصير ورق وأغصان الفجل عدة أيام .*

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

العلامات المبكرة لأمراض الكلية 

تؤدي معظم أمراض الكلية إذا لم يتم الكشف عنها مبكراً إلى فشل كلوي حاد ودائم يتطلب
عملية نقل دم مستمرة طوال الحياة أو زراعة الكلية. يقدر أن لكل مريض يعاني من فشل كلوي حاد هناك 30 يعانون من درجات أقل من الفشل الكلوي بحيث لا يكتشف المرض عندهم على الأغلب. التشخيص والمعالجة عند تلك المرحلة يمكن أن يمنع حصول ضرر كبير في الكلية لاحقاً.​ 
يتولد لدى المرضى الذين يعانون من الفشل الكلوي أعراضاً مثل الإجهاد الزائد، صعوبة في التنفس، فقدان الشهية ، قلة التركيز ، الدوران وفقدان الوعي. ولسوء الحظ فاكتشاف هذه الأعراض يدلل على تفاقم المرض. لذلك فمن الضروري التعرف على الأعراض المبكرة للأمراض المزمنة، والتي قد تحمل مؤشرات أن هناك كمية شاذة من البروتين في البول. قد يفضي
العلاج المناسب عند تلك المرحة إلى معالجة المرض أو السيطرة عليه لمنع حصول الفشل الكلوي. إفراز الدم مع البول ليس أمراً طبيعياً أبداً وقد يدلل أن هناك شيئاً مريباً يجري في الكلية أو المسلك البولي وعليه يجب عمل تقييم بشكل كامل لتحديد السبب. في بعض الحالات قد تشير إصابة المسلك البولي إلى أن هناك مرض كلوي أخطر. أعراض التهاب
المسلك البولي تشمل تبول مؤلم ومزمن؛ رائحة مقززة للبول وألم في الظهر تحت الأضلاع. وقد يضطر البعض الذين يعانون من فشل كلوي مزمن النهوض في الليل للتبول. وتشمل الاعراض الأخرى رائحة كريهة في الفم ، حكة في الجلد ودس في العضلات. لدى بعض المرضى يشكل ارتفاع ضغط الدم الدليل الوحيد على فشل كلوي. ​ 
على الذين يعانون من السكري إجراء تقييم للكشف عن دلائل مبكرة مرتبطة بالكلية. ولحسن الحظ تتوفر فحوصات تنظير بسيطة للبول للذين يعانون من السكري لتحديد وجود كميات من الألبومين في البول. وجود كميات من الألبومين في البول يعتبر علامة تحذير مبكر بأن الكلية في خطر. وهذا يعطي المريض والطبيب الوقت لإجراء علاج وقائي مناسب. وبهذا يتم تجنب
حصول فشل كلوي حاد ومأساوي عند المرضى إلى حد كبير جداً. يأتي معظم المرضى إلى العناية الطبية بعض إجراء فحص طبي روتيني والذي قد يفضي إلى وجود بروتين أو دم في البول أو كمية يوريا او كريتينين غير طبيعية في فحص الدم. تعتبر الفحوصات واختبارات الدم ضرورية للكشف ومتابعة الوظيفة الكلوية وتأخير تفاقم الحالة.​ 
كذلك بالنسبة للنساء الحوامل يوفر الجلوكوز في الدم أثناء الحمل علامة تحذير مبكر. حيث تدلل على خطر متزايد في الإصابة بالسكري لاحقاً. أولئك الذين لديهم فرد من الأسرة يعاني من مرض كلوي يتوجب أن يقوموا بعمل تقيم لتحديد حالتهم الصحية حتى قبل ظهور أي من الأعراض.​ 
ألم البطن قد يكون بسبب الحصيات الكلوية. إذا ما تطورت هناك حصاة مع البول يجب أن يتم عمل تقييم لتحديد طبيعة الشذوذ الاستقلابي مع نظرة لمنع إعادة تكرار وقوعها وحدوث ضرر للكلية.​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

مشاكل المثانة البولية العصبية لدى الأطفال
طرق تشخيص وعلاج مضاعفات المثانة العصبية للأطفال
المثانة العصبية تشكل 25% من أمراض المسالك البولية لدى الأطفال


* المثانة البولية هي وعاء عضلي (شبيه بالقلب ومكونة من حجيرة واحدة)، وتوجد بأسفل البطن. وتستقبل المثانة البول النازل من الكلى عن طريق الحالبين وتقوم بتخزينه تحت ضغط منخفض حتى تمتلئ ويتم إفراغها إرادياً في الزمان والمكان المناسبين.

وللتناسق العضلي العصبي بين عضلة جدار المثانة وصمام التبول الإرادي (المحيط بمجرى البول أسفل المثانة) دور مهم جداً في منع التبول اللا إرادي وإفراغ المثانة تماماً من البول والمحافظة على فسيولوجية المثانة البولية.المثانة العصبية

المثانة العصبية Neurogenic Bladder والتي يطلق عليها كذلك اسم المثانة التشنجية تكون مصاحبة لحوالي 90% من حالات فتق الحبل الشوكي بالعمود الفقري لدى الأطفال والذي يصيب حوالي واحد من كل ألف مولود. كما تكون مصاحبة لحالات كسور العمود الفقري مع إصابة الحبل الشوكي العصبي وبعض الأمراض الأخرى التي تصيب الحبل الشوكي.

وتشكل المثانة العصبية حوالي 25% من أمراض المسالك البولية لدى الأطفال المراجعين لأخصائيي جراحة المسالك البولية لدى الأطفال.الأعراض والعلامات المرضية

الأعراض والعلامات المرضية قد لا تتضح في السنوات الأولى من العمر وخصوصاً قبل العمر المتوقع من الوالدين بأن يتحكم الطفل في التبول.

ومن الأعراض الممكن مشاهدتها التهابات بولية قد تكون متكررة أو شديدة إذا ما صاحبها التهاب في الكلى (وللأسف يغفل الكثير من الأطباء عن احتمال ان تكون هي السبب في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الطفل) وفي الحالات المتأخرة قد تكون الأعراض تلك المصاحبة لقصور وظائف الكلى (الناشئ غالباً عن التأخر في تشخيص وعلاج المثانة العصبية) أو عدم استطاعة الطفل في التحكم في التبول بعد سن الثانية.طرق التشخيص وخطة العلاج

أفضل وأسلم الطرق لتفادي مضاعفات المثانة العصبية هي مباشرة المواليد الذين يعانون من فتق الحبل الشوكي النخاعي، من قبل متخصصين في جراحة المخ والأعصاب والعظام والمسالك البولية للأطفال، ومتابعتهم بصفة مستمرة علماً بأن مراجعة ومتابعة الطفل / الطفلة لقسم جراحة المسالك البولية للأطفال مهمة جداً وفي نفس الوقت يغفل عن أهميتها الآباء والأمهات والكثير من الأطباء.

ويتم تقييم الكلى والمثانة البولية بصفة منتظمة وذلك بعمل الأشعة فوق الصوتية والأشعة بالصبغة الملونة للمثانة البولية (VCUG) وكذلك تخطيط المثانة البولية (urodynamics) دورياً والذي هو من الأهمية بمكان، في السنوات الخمس الأولى من العمر، بحيث توازي أهميته أهمية الفحوصات بالأشعة.

وطريقة العلاج المثلى لدى الغالبية من الأطفال المصابين بالمثانة العصبية، هي بتعليم أحد الوالدين على عمل قساطر بولية نظيفة متكررة (4ـ 5) مرات يومياً لإفراغ المثانة البولية تماماً وبانتظام وباستخدام أدوية تخفيض ضغط المثانة (anticholinergics) وقد أثبتت هذه الطريقة العلاجية نجاحاً باهراً منذ بداية السبعينات الميلادية في تكبير حجم المثانة البولية (وبالتالي تفادي عمليات تكبير المثانة وما قد يصاحبها من مضاعفات قصيرة وطويلة المدى)، وتمنع التهابات البول، وتبقي الطفل جافاً بين كل قسطرة وأخرى، وكذلك تمنع وتساهم في شفاء الغالبية العظمى بإذن الله ممن لديهم ارتجاع في البول من المثانة إلى الكلى (نسبة الارتجاع حوالي من 3ـ 5% عن الولادة وترتفع إلى حوالي 40ـ 50% عن عمر خمس سنوات إذا لم تتم معالجة الطفل طبياً).

وتجدر الإشارة إلى ان 80% من الأطفال الذين تعمل لهم قساطر بولية نظيفة متكررة يظهر لديهم كرات دم بيضاء وبكتيريا بالبول ولا يتم علاجهم بمضادات حيوية إلاّ كان لدى الطفل ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة أو كان هناك تغير شديد في لون ورائحة البول. والأطفال الذين تعمل لهم قساطر بولية متكررة يتم وضعهم على جرعة صغيرة من مضاد حيوي لمنع حدوث التهاب بولي وخصوصاً في السنوات الخمس الأولى من العمر وبالذات إذا كان لدى الطفل ارتجاع بولي من المثانة إلى الكلى، وقد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية ان تناول الحوامل لحمض الفوليك في الأسابيع الأولى من الحمل (فترة تخلق وغلق العمود الفقري وأعضاء الجنين الأخرى) تقلل نسبة خطر الإصابة بفتق الحبل الشوكي العصبي بنسبة 50% وعليه يتم إعطاء جرعات مضاعفة ولفترات كافية قبل أي حمل مستقبلي إذا سبق للأم ان ولدت جنيناً مصاباً بفتق الحبل الشوكي، ومع تطور الأشعة فوق الصوتية يتم تشخيص حالات فتق الحبل الشوكي أثناء الحمل وبالتالي يتم تحويل الأم لمتابعة الحمل والولادة في المراكز الطبية المتخصصة والمؤهلة لعلاج الأطفال المصابين.

وسن البلوغ لدى الإناث المصابات بفتق الحبل الشوكي يكون مبكراً بحوالي سنتين عن غيرهن، وحوالي 70% من الإناث المصابات بفتق الحبل الشوكي يحملن ويلدن، ونسبة أقل من الذكور يستطيعون الإنجاب.

والغالبية العظمى من الأطفال المصابين يتمتعون بدرجة عالية جداً من الذكاء ويكونون متفوقين على أقرانهم، ويحرص جراحو المسالك البولية للأطفال على ان يتم الاستغناء عن الحفاظات بأسرع ما يمكن حتى يتمكن الطفل من الخروج والذهاب للمدرسة بدون استعمالها.

وتتم متابعة الطفل دورياً ومن ضمن علاج هذه الحالات يتم تقييم وعلاج الإمساك المزمن Chronic Constipation المصاحب لمتلازمة فتق الحبل الشوكي بطرق غذائية طبية وعند الحاجة جراحياً وذلك للتحكم في مكان وزمان خروج البراز والتي بدئ في استخدامها منذ بداية التسعينات الميلادية (عمليات فغر القولون الأعور) (ACE) أو (Cecostomy Button).

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

المثانة العصبية لدى الكبار

المثانة العصبية كناية عن توتر في أعصاب المثانة مع تقلصات غير إرادية فيها وانخفاض في سعتها. 
انها قد تسبب الالحاح والسلس البولي وتكرار التبول ليلاً ونهاراً.
أسبابها عادة تعود إلى أمراض عصبية أو تمزق في النخاع الشوكي أو أعصاب الحوض.
وفي بعض الحالات وخصوصاً لدى النساء لا يوجد أي سبب مرضي لها وتدعي عندئذ بالمثانة غير المستقرة.
يتم تشخيصها بالتخطيط الإلكتروني للمثانة والصمام وتعالج حسب أسبابها بالمرضي العضلي والتمارين اليومية على الصمام والحمية الخاصة والمضادات الكولينرجية وغيرها من الوسائل الطبية.
أما عن تأثيرها على الإنجاب فهي تعتبر من الاضطرابات النفسية والعائلية والمهنية والاجتماعية والجنسية في درجة عالية ​ 
وهذا مقال آخر​ 
المثانة العصبية أو المفرطة تتميز باعراض بولية كالإلحاح والتكرار البولي الشديد نهاراً وليلاً أي بمعدل أو أكثر من 8مرات في النهار ومرتين أثناء النوم أو أكثر مع أو بدون حدوث سلسل وذلك في غياب اسباب مرضية في المثانة كالتهاب أو الحصيات أو الاورام الخبيثة.​

ان اسبابها قد تكون عصبية المنشأ واهمها قطع النخاع الشوكي من جراء حادث أو نتيجة فالج أو داء بركنسون أو التصلب العصبي المتعدد أو الإمساك المزمن أو مجهولة السبب كما يحصل لدى الملايين من النساء وقد يعود ذلك الى فقدان سيطرة الجهاز العصبي على المثانة والية التبول ومن الأسباب الأخرى التي قد تسبب أو تساهم في حدوث الأعراض البولية الالتهابات وانسداد الاحليل بسبب ضيق فيه أو تضخم البروستاتا الحميد والآفات في المثانة ونقص في الهرمون الانثوي عند النساء وضعف الصمام الخارجي وداء السكري.​ 
ان تشخيصها يقدم عادة على استجواب المريض حول اعراضه والامراض والحواث التي اصيب بها واجريت له ونتائج العلاجات التي تلقاها لهذه الحالة ويطلب منه تدوين اليوميات حول تكرر تبوله وكمية السوائل التي يشربها وحدوث السلسل البولي نهاراً وليلاً وذلك لعدة ايام، ومن ثم يجري فحصه الكامل سريرياً مع التركيز على الجهاز العصبي والبولي والتناسلي ويتم فحص بوله المجهري وزرعه والقيام بعلم الخلايا عليه.
وفي بعض الحالات يستعمل التخطيط الالكتروني على المثانة والصمام لاثبات التشخيص واتباع معالجة خاصة مركزة على سبب توتر المثانة العصبي خصوصاً في حال فشل العلاج الدوائي أو قبل القيام بأية عملية جراحية لعلاجه.
قبل المباشرة في المعالجة وبعد التأكيد من غياب اية امراض تصيب المثانة يجب الاستفسار حول درجة الانزعاج التي يشكو منها المريض أو المريضة وشدة تأثير هذه الحالة على جودة حياتهم واذا مايرغبون فعلاً بالمعالجة وفي اغلبية الحالات يكون تأثيرها مزعجاً للغاية ومسبباً الاضطرابات النفسية والعائلية والمهنية والاجتماعية والجنسية في درجة عالية تفوق احياناً تأثير الامراض المزمنة الاخرى كداء السكري أو فرط الضغط الدموي أو التهاب المفاصل، ويتطلع المريض بشغف وأمل إلى المعالجة التي تساعده على تخفيف حدة اعراضه البولية المنغصة لحياته حتى لو استحال شفاء تلك الحالات تماماً.​ 
1- العلاج السلوكي:من الوسائل المبتكرة التي تستعمل حديثا لمعالجة الأعراض البولية المزعجة الاجراءات الاولية والعلاج السلوكي الذي يشمل التقليل من الافراط في شرب السوائل خصوصاً التي تدر البول كالشاي والقهوة مع تدوين اليوميات حول السوائل المشروبة يومياً ونسبة التبول مع حدوث الحاح اوسلسل بولي. ويتم تثقيف المريض أو المريضة حول آلية التبول وحدوث تقلصات غير ارادية في المثانة تدفعهم الي اللجوء إلى افراغها المتكرر بعد الشعور بالالحاح ربما لمنع حدوث سلس بولي مفاجئ اذا لم يصلوا إلى الحمام بسرعة.
وبناءعلى اليوميات المدونة ينصح المريض بافراغ مثانته بطريقة منتظمة اي كل ساعة مثلاً في البداية ومن ثم محاولة تمديد تلك الفترة الزمنية لخمس عشرة دقيقة كل اسبوع أو اسبوعين تقريباً باستعمال عدة وسائل منها تحويل انتباهه من الحاجة إلى التبول إلى مهام اخرى كاستعمال الهاتف مثلاً والجلوس على كرسي بعيداً عن الحمام والقيام باعمال روتينية واجراء عدة تقلصات للصمام الخارجي حتى تزول الرغبة في التبول فينتظر المريض أو المريضة خمس أو عشر دقائق قبل اللجوء إلى الحمام لتفريغ المثانة.
وعلى الطبيب تثقيف المريض أو المريضة حول التدريب على تقلصات الصمام الخارجي أو عضلات الحوض ثلاث مرات يومياً والقيام بها بمعدل عشرت مرات في الصباح والظهر والمساء لمدة 6إلى 10ثوان لكل تقلص بعد التأكيد انه يدرك تماماً موقع هذا الصمام، وقد يلجأ الطبيب احياناً إلى اظهار تلك التقلصات باستعمال الجهاز الالكتروني الموصول إلى الصمام والى شاشة تلفزيونية.
2- العلاج الدوائي: 
هذا العلاج مهم جداً لأنه يساعد المريض على ضبط الحاح وتكرار تبوله إذا ما استعمل لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر وتقبله المريض وثابر عليه.
ثمة عقاقير تستعمل لمعالجة المثانة العصبية أو المفرطة النشاط أهمها المرخيات للعضلات الملساء والمثبطة للمستقبلات المسكارينية في عضلات المثانة وأهمها "أوكسيبيو تيتين" oxxbutinin (Ditropan) و"تولتيرودين" Tolterodine (Detrusitol) و"بروبيفيرين" Propiverin التي تكبح تقلصات المثانة غير اللارادية التي تسبب أعراض المثانة العصبية. ولكنه رغم نجاح تلك العقاقير بنسبة عالية قد تصل من 60% إلى 75% من تلك الحالات في تخفيف حدة الأعراض البولية ومنها السلس البولي إذا ما توجد إلا أن أعراضها الجانبية المزعجة التي قد تحصل بنسبة 15إلى 35% قد تدفع المريض إلى التوقف عند استعمالها. ومن أهم تلك الأعراض نشاف شديد في الحلق والفم وعدم وضوح النظر والإمساك وخفقان القلب وقلة الدمعان مع نشاف العيون وألم المعدة والصداع والدوام والتعب الجسدي والدوار والنعاس وانتفاخ البطن ونشاف الجلد والحساسية الجلدية وغيرها. وبسبب تلك الأعراض الجانبية انتجت الشركات المصنعة تلك العقاقير بقالب جديد ذات مفعول طويل المدى وأهمها "ديتروزتيول (Detrusitol xl) xl أو "ديتروبان Ditropan xl xl التي تعطي نتائج جيدة مع نسبة متدنية من الأعراض الجانبية لا تتعدى 15% تؤخذ مرة يوم
ياً. وقد تم حديثاً إنتاج لصقة جلدية "اوكزيترول Oxytrol توضع على الجلد مرة كل 3أيام أي مرتين في الأسبوع مع نجاح مرتفع وأعراض طفيفة.
والجدير بالذكر أن أفضل علاج يتضمن دمج الإجراءات الأولية مع العلاج الدوائي والسلوكي معاً ومعالجة الإمساك للحصول على أفضل النتائج. وأسباب فشل المعالجة بالعقاقير المذكورة آنفاً ، قد يعود إلى الاعراض الجانبية ونقص في جرعة العقار المستعمل في بعض الحالات أو مقاومة المستقبلات المسكارينية أو وجود خلل عضلي ناتج عن اسباب عصبية داخل المثانة. وفي بعض الحالات اذا ما انقطع المريض عن استعمال تلك العقاقير لشدة اعراضها الجانبية يمكن زرق بعضها في المثانة مباشرة بواسطة القسطرة مع نتائج جيدة ومضاعفات قليلة.
ومن أهم العقاقير الجديدة ذات الأعراض الجانبية الطفيفة وغير المزعجة "ديريفيناسين وتروسبيوم Trospium. التي أعطت نتائج أولية مشجعة. وهناك عدد من العقاقير الأخرى ذات فعالية عالية وأعراض جانبية خفيفة تحت الدرس وسوف تظهر قريباً في الأسواق إن شاء الله مرهم الهرمون الانثوي في المهبل أو بواسطة لصقات جلدية إذا ما اتضح أن هنالك نقصاً في تركيزه.
3- العلاجات المبتكرة في حال فشل العلاج الدوائي والسلوكي:
ان العلاج الاولي عند فشل العلاج الدوائي والسلوكي يرتكز على اعادة طمأنة المريض وزيادة جرعة الدواء اذا ما تحملها المريض أو زرق الدواء في المثانة مباشرة أو استبدال العلاج الدوائي والسلوكي بعلاج آخر أو تغيير شامل للمعالجة.
واذا ما فشلت جميع تلك الوسائل يمكن حقن مادة "البوتوكس" في عضلات المثانة أو زرق مادة "الكبسيكين" أو "رزينيفرا توكسن" في جوف المثانة بواسطة القثطرة مع نتائج جديدة تتعدى 60% من الحالات. وقد استعملت في السنات القليلة الماضية وسيلة مبتكرة لعلاج بعض تلك الحالات المستعصية ترتكز على التنبية العصبي بواسطة جهاز (مولد) كهربائي يوضع تحت الجلد متصل باسلاك معزولة ومتصلة مع الاعصاب الرئيسية للمثانة التي تنشأ في اسفل النخاع الشوكي العجزي فيستطيع المريض التحكم بالتقلصات غير الارادية في المثانة بضبطه جهازاً خصوصياً موجوداً خارج الجسم كما شرحتها في مقالة مطولة حول هذا العلاج في صفحتنا الطبية في جريدة "الرياض" سابقاً ل"الدكتور علي احمد بن محفوظ" نجحت هذه الوسيلة في اكثر من حوالي 60% من بعض تلك الحالات اذا ما توفرت الشروط الضرورية لاستعمالها.
ومن اهم مضاعفاتها واعراضها الجانبية تلوث والتهاب مكان الجهاز مما يستدعي نزعه أو تحرك الموصل الكهربائي من مكانة أو تكسر في التوصل الكهربائي أو عدم الانتظام في الشحنات الكهربائية أو رفض الجسم لها وقد استعلمت ايضاً المنبهات العصبية على اعصاب الساقين وطبق العلاج المغنطيسي على عضلات الحوض مع نتائج مشجعة.
4- العلاج الجراحي:
اذا ما فشلت جميع الوسائل المذكورة أو إذا لم يتحملها أو رفضها المريض يمكن نادراً وفي الحالات المستعصية استعمال الوسائل الجراحية إذا ما وافق عليها المريض بعد تفهمه مضاعفتها وخطوراتها وامل نجاحها على المدى الطويل.
ومن اهم تلك الوسائل ترقيع المثانة بقطعة من الامعاء الدقيق لزيادة سعتها وقد تنجح تلك الوسيلة لدى العديد من المرضى ولكن مع مضاعفات كثيرة قد تكون احياناً خطيرة بنسبة قد تصل إلى حوالي 25% من تلك الحالات خصوصاً اذا ما اجريت على يد اخصائي يفتقر إلى الخبرة الكافية في إجرائها أو في مركز طبي غير متخصص أو مجهز لتلك العمليات الدقيقة.
وعلى المريض أو المريضة تدارك نسبة تلك المضاعفات التي تشمل عدم القدرة في التبول بعد العملية وضروة استعمال قثطرة لافراع التبول اربع إلى ست مرات يومياً لمدى الحياة وذلك بنسبة 10% إلى 25% من الحالات تقريباً أو حصول سلس بولي في النهار أو أثناء النوم بنسبة قد تصل إلى حوالي 10إلى 25% من تلك الحالات.
واذا ما رفض المريض القثطرة قبل القيام بعملية الترقيع الامعائي يمكن وصل طرف الامعاء المرقع إلى الجلد لتفريغه تلقائياً إلى كيس موضوع على طرفه الخارجي أو باستعمال قثطرة دورية لأفراغ المثانة كل 4ساعات تقريباً.​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

الإلتهاب الكلوي الحاد
ويحدث نتيجة انتقال البكتيريا الى الكليتين إما من الدم او من الجهاز التناسلي فيؤثر على أغشية كبيبات الكلية

ومن أهم الاعراض التي قد تظهر مجتمعة أو متفرقة هي:
1-ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة.
2-رعشة أو انتفاضة.
3-الصداع الشديد
4-القيء.
5-الم حاد في الظهر.
6-الم وصعوبة في التبول واحيانا نزول الدم او زلال في البول
7-اعتلال في المزاج وفقدان شهية

والعلاج يكون بتناول المضادات الحيوية الخاصة بعد عمل تحليل للبول وعمل مزرعة لمعرفة نوع الميكورب المسبب بالتحديد.

​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

مدرات البول

لإدرار البول ينصح بـ:-


1-شرب الشاي الأخضر الطبيعي ولكن بإعتدال حتى لا تصاب بالإمساك.
2-عشبة الهندباء(الداندليون)


طريقة الإستعمال:​
غلي كوب من الماء.​
وضع ملعقة صغيرة من العشبة​
تغطية الكوب لمدة 7 دقائق.​
شرب 3 أكواب في اليوم.​
3- شرب الماء بمعدل لا يقل عن لترين يوميآ

​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

سلس البول عند النساء
أنواع السلس البولي
يقسم السلس البولي عند النساء إلى عدة فئات منها:
1- السلس نتيجة الضغط الباطني stress incontinence الذي يعتبر الاكثر شيوعاً بنسبة حوالي 60% من كل تلك الحالات والذي يتميز بتسرب البول غير الارادي عندما يرتفع الضغط في البطن كاثناء الضحك والعطس والرياضة والحمل الثقيل والامساك والنهوض المفاجىء والسعال وحتى المجامعة، من اسبابه الرئيسية الولادة الطويلة مع ضغط رأس الجنين على عضلات الحوض واعصابه لبضعة ساعات مما يؤدي إلى اتلافها مسبباً ارتخاء تلك العضلات والاربطة التي ترفع الاحليل مثل الارجوحة الشبكية نحو الحوض فينزلق الاحليل والمثانة إلى الاسفل ويؤدي ذلك إلى هبوطها وزيادة تحركها وتحدّ من انغلاقها الطبيعي عند زيادة الضغط في البطن. ولكن هنالك اسباب أخرى لتلك الحالة تشمل التشوهات النسيجية الخلقية والعمليات الجراحية الماضية في الحوض، والسعال المتزامن والضغط الشديد عند التغوط أي التبرز والسمنة وتقدم العمر ونقص الهرمون الانثوي.
الجدير بالذكر ان هنالك حالات سلس الضغط لا تقترن بزيادة تحرك الاحليل بل تحصل نتيجة تشوه في آلية الصمام الاحليلي الداخلي وقصوره في منع السلس وتحصل عادة بسبب تلف ذلك الصمام اثناء الولادة والجراحات السابقة على الاحليل أو في الحوض والمداواة بالاشعة والاعتلال العصبي ونقص تركيز الهرمون الانثوي والتقدم في العمر. وفي الكثير من حالات السلس تتواجد عوامل زيادة حركية الاحليل وقصور الصمام الاحليلي الداخلي معاً. وهنالك ايضاً اسباب أخرى قد تساعد على بروز تلك الحالة منها بعض العقاقير والتدخين والامراض الرئوية والالتهابات البولية والأمراض العصبية والعضلية والامساك وغيرها التي تؤهل المرأة إلى الاصابة به.
2- السلس نتيجة زيادة نشاط المثانة أو توترها العصبي
قد يحصل السلس البولي بنسبة حوالي 13% نتيجة توتر عصبي أو زيادة نشاط المثانة مع نقص في سعتها وتواجد تقلصات غير إرادية فيها بسبب أمراض عصبية أو داء السكري أو التهابات بولية ولاسباب لا تزال مجهولة.. ففي تلك الحالات تشعر المرأة فجأة بالرغبة في التبول ولكنها قد لا تستطيع التحكم به فيتسرب البول منها قبل وصولها إلى الحمام. وقد تتواجد هذه الحالة مع الفئة الاولى أي سلس الضغط لدى الكثير من النساء ولكنها تزول بعد المعالجة عند اغلبهن ولكن قد تحصل بعد العمليات الجراحية تلقائياً عند حوالي 15% منهن.
3- السلس المفيض overflow incontinence
في القليل من حالات السلس يكون العامل الرئيسي انسدادا في عنق المثانة أو الاحليل أو أمراضا عصبية تشّل نشاط عضلات المثانة أو وجود آفات أو اورام في الجهاز التناسلي أو رثج في الاحليل أو أمراض نفسية وغيرها التي تحدّ من تفريغ المثانة الكامل للبول مع ابقاء كمية كبيرة منه بعد الانتهاء من التبويل مع طفح غير ارادي للبول.
4- مزيج من تلك الفئات أو وجود ناسور بولي
في الكثير من الحالات تمتزج تلك الفئات معاً مسببة السلس فتحتاج إلى تشخيص دقيق للحصول على أفضل النتائج، ونادراً ما يحصل ناسور ما بين المثانة أو الحالب والمهبل تكون اسبابها خلقية أو مكتسبة.

(التشخيص)
كيف يتم تشخيص السلس البولي؟
- ان التشخيص الدقيق للسلس البولي على انواعه ومسبباته في غاية الأهمية لانه يساعد على اختيار العلاج المناسب والخاص بكل حالة باستعمال اسهل الوسائل العلاجية وأضمنها في النجاح. ومن أهم وسائل التشخيص استجواب المريضة حول سلسها ومدته وشدته ومسبباته وتوقيت حصوله، وتلازمه مع الضغط في البطن أو حصوله تلقائياً بدون ضغط أو اقترانه بالالحاح الشديد على التبول مع عدم التمكن للوصول إلى الحمام بسرعة قبل تسرب البول وعن عدد الرفائد المستعملة يومياً ودرجة تبللها بالبول، ويشمل الاستجواب الولادات وعددها ومدتها والعمليات الجراحية والامراض البولية والعصبية والتناسلية ونوع العقاقير التي تستعملها والاصابة بداء السكري أو أمراض اخرى قد يكون لها علاقة بالسلس أو الافراط في شرب السوائل خصوصاً التي تدّر البول كالقهوة والشاي وبعض المرطبات وتأثير حالتها على جودة حياتها، ويطلب من المريضة في تدوين اليوميات التي تشمل كمية السوائل التي تشربها وعدد التبول وكميته ليلا ونهاراً وحدوث السلس مع توقيته وكميته التي يمكن تقديرها بقياس وزن الرفائد المستعملة يومياً وظروف حصوله وذلك لمدة 48أو 72ساعة، ومن ثم يقوم الاخصائي بفحص سريري دقيق يرتكز على الجهاز التناسلي والبولي والعصبي فيحاول كشف ورم في الحوض أو تدلي الرحم أو وجود آفات اخرى داخل المهبل ودرجة ضمور أنسجته ويقيس قوة الصمام الاحليلي والشرجي ويدقق حول وجود أي ناسور بولي أو تشوهات أخرى في الاحليل، ويتابع فحصه على المريضة المستلقية على ظهرها أو الواقفة فيطلب منها الضغط الباطني الشديد أو السعال القوي فيدون بروز أي سلس وكميته ويعيد الفحص المهبلي بعد ان يضغط بابهامه على الاحليل عبر المهبل ويلاحظ استمرار أو توقف السلس عندما تزيد ضغطها الباطني ودرجة تحرك الاحليل أو تليفه وتدّلي الرحم في المهبل، وتوضع ماسحة قطنية في الاحليل المخدّر ويطلب من المريضة في الضغط الباطني الشديد وتقاس درجة زاويته التي إذا ما زادت على 30درجة توحي بوجود تحرك مفرط في الاحليل. ومن التحاليل المخبرية الاساسية فحص البول المجهري ومزرعته وقياس الثمالي البولي في المثانة ونادراً تصوير الجهاز البولي لتشخيص ناسور وأحياناً تخطيط المثانة والاحليل والصمام الكترونياً مع تنظير عند الاشتباه بوجود مثانة عصبية أو تعطيل في الصمام أو الاحليل أو في حال فشل العلاجات السابقة أو إذا تعذر الوصول إلى التشخيص الدقيق قبل إجراء عملية جراحية.

العلاج حسب الاسباب
قبل المباشرة بالعلاج الطبي أو الجراحي يجب على الطبيب المعالج اقصاء بعض الحالات الطبية التي قد تسبب السلس والتي لا تحتاج إلا وسائل بسيطة لمعالجتها فحسب ومنها التشوش الفكري والالتهابات البولية وضمور المهبل بسبب نقص الهرمون الانثوي وتأثير بعض العقاقير والامراض النفسية وإفراط التبول وتقييد الحركة والبراز المرصوص، واما بقية الحالات فتتم معالجتها حسب اسبابها وشدة أعراضها ودرجة ازعاجها وتأثيرها السلبي على جودة حياة المريضة ورغبتها في المعالجة وتقلبها نتائجها المرتقبة واحتمال فشلها وخطرها ومضاعفاتها.وينقسم العلاج إلى الجراحي وغير الجراحي كما يلي:

1- العلاج غير الجراحي:
إن تغيير بعض النشاطات اليومية والعادات الروتينية قد يساعد في بعض تلك الحالات، وذلك يشمل التقليل من شرب السوائل وخصوصاً المدرة للبول كالشاي والقهوة وبعض المرطبات ومحاولة تفريغ المثانة بطريقة منتظمة في كل ساعتين تقريباً والقيام بتمارين لتقوية الصمام الاحليلي وذلك بتقلصه وارخائه المتتابع لمدة 10ثوانٍ عشر مرات في الصباح وبعد الظهر والمساء والمرأة مستلقية على ظهرها وجالسة وواقفة وذلك لمدة 3أشهر على الأقل.
والجدير بالذكر انه من المهم ان تتعرف المرأة بثقة على صمامها قبل البدء بالتمارين ويساعدها طبيبها على ذلك لأنها اذا ما قلصت عضلات أخرى فلن تستفيد من تلك المعالجة لا بل قد تسوء حالتها وعليها ايضا التحلي بالصبر والمثابرة لأن نجاح هذه الوسيلة قد يتطلب عدة شهور قبل حدوثه وقد يصل إلى نسبة 33% من الشفاء بعون الله عز وجل وحوالي 35% من تحسن الحالة.
وبعد ان تتم تقوية الصمام تستطيع المرأة تقلصه قبل القيام بأية حركة أو نشاط قد يسبب السلس. وتستطيع ايضا استعماله في حال وجود تقلصات غير إرادية ومفرطة للمثانة فتحد منها بواسطة تقلصها المتتابع للصمام. ومن الوسائل الأخرى إعادة تدريب المثانة على التبول التي تقوم على زيادة تدريجية في المدة ما بين التبويل المتتابع يوميا أو اسبوعيا للوصول إلى فترة ما بين 3 أو 4ساعات من التحكم بالبول أو استعمال التلقيم الراجع الايجابي اثناء تمرين الصمام في البيت أو في المستشفى بمشاهدة تخطيط الصمام الالكتروني على شاشة الفيديو ومحاولة التحكم به. ويمكن ايضا استعمال التنبيه الكهربائي أو المغنطيسي لتقوية عضلات الصمام أو الفرازج المهبلية الخاصة أو اجهزة اقفال الاحليل خارجيا أو داخليا. واما بالنسبة إلى العلاج الدوائي فقد استعملت في الماضي بعض العقاقير واللصقات الهرمونية الانثوية بنجاح متفاوت وغير مضمون إلا في بعض الحالات وقد ظهر حديثا عقار جديد لا يزال تحت الاختبار وهو دولوكستين duloxetine الذي أعطى نتائج أولية جيدة.
ومع تدني في نسبة السلس إلى أكثر من 50% وتمديد المدة بين التبويل المتتابع إلى أكثر من 20% وتحسن في جودة الحياة في حوالي 62% من الحالات وشفاء حالات السلس البولي تحت الضغط بنسبة 10% تقريبا بعون الله عز وجل وذلك في غضون 4اسابيع من استعماله.. ومن اعراضه الجانبية الغثيان بنسبة حوالي 23% مع التوقف من استعماله لهذا السبب لدى حوالي 6% من المريضات. اننا نترقب بشغف الموافقة على هذا العقار المتميز لنتمكن من استعماله في العديد من حالات السلس البولي تحت الضغط. وفي حال وجود توتر في أعصاب المثانة أو ما يسمى المثانة يتم علاجها بالعقاقير والتمارين على الصمام أو بحقن مادة "بوتوكس" في عضلاتها مع نتائج جيدة.
2- العلاج الجراحي
إذا فشل العلاج غير الجراحي أو توقفت عن استعماله المريضة نفسها لأسباب شخصية أو رفضه فيمكن عندئذ القيام بعملية جراحية حسب فئة السلس وأسبابه وذلك بعد شرح كل الوسائل العلاجية للمريضة ونسبة نجاحها ومخاطرها ومضاعفاتها وكلفتها. فإذا ما كان سبب السلس تعطيل في الصمام الاحليلي الداخلي فيمكن حقن بعض المواد المضخمة مثل الكاجين حول الاحليل بالإبرة تحت بنج موضعي لمساعدة التئامه واغلاقه وبنجاح قد يصل إلى حوالي 40% من هذه الحالات على المدى الطويل وأحيانا بعد محاولات. وقد تستعمل أيضا الجراحة المفتوحة مع رفع المثانة وعنقها والاحليل معا نحو الحوض بتخييط الانسجة حول الاحليل وعنق المثانة إلى رباط "كوبر" في الحوض الواقع في اسفل عظم العانة مع نجاح في حدود 90% على المدى الطويل. وقد استعمل حديثا على الألوف من المرضى عالميا وسيلة جراحية مبتكرة وناجحة مبنية على غرز شريط مصنوع من مادة "البوليبروبيلين" تحت وسط الاحليل وتمريره إلى فوق العانة تحت الجلد بدون أي تخييط أو تثبيت وذلك تحت بنج موضعي أو عام وأحيانا بدون الحاجة إلى الاستشفاء لمعالجة كل حالات السلس البولي تحت الضغط إذا ما كان سببها تلف وتعطيل في الصمام الاحليلي الداخلي أو فرط تحرك الاحليل إلى الاسفل وذلك بنجاح في حوالي 85% من الحالات على مدى 5سنوات ويعمل هذا الشريط بأغلاق الاحليل عند زيادة الضغط في البطن ومن مضاعفات تلك الجراحة التي تحصل بنسبة 10% تقريبا اختراق المثانة أو الامعاء أو أوعية الحوض بالإبرة الخاصة التي تستعمل لسحب الشريط أثناء العملية مع عواقب قد تكون وخيمة ونادرا مميتة في القليل من الحالات ما بين مئات الألوف التي استعملت فيها هذه العملية الجراحية، بدون أية مضاعفات ومع الاحتباس البولي بعد العملية وتآكل نسيج الاحليل والمهبل وعنق المثانة وحدوث الحاح وتأثر تلقائي للمثانة ويجب التشديد انه يجب الامتناع عن اجراء تلك العمليات إذا ما ارادت المرأة ان تحمل من جديد لأنها ستفشل حتما بعد الولادة. وبالرغم من ذلك فإن تلك الوسيلة هي من ابسط وافضل الوسائل الجراحية إذا ما أجريت على يد اخصائي لديه الخبرة الواسعة والمهارة العالية في اجراء تلك العمليات. وإذا ما تبين أثناء العملية وجود قيلة مثانية مستقيمة أو فتق مهبلي خلفي فيجب تصحيحهما معا في وقت واحد في أغلب الحالات.
وأحيانا يحبذ استعمال انسجة ذاتية كلفافة العضل المستقيم كوشاحة مغروزة تحت عنق المثانة كوسيلة أخرى في تلك الحالات مع نجاح يفوق 85% مع مضاعفات قليلة وغير خطيرة.
الخلاصة
السلس البولي الذي يسببه ارتفاع الضغط داخل البطن هو الأكثر شيوعا لدى النساء عالميا. تشخيصه يتم في العيادة ويرتكز على الاستنطاق والفحص السريري الكامل واجراء بعض التحاليل المخبرية وأحيانا تخطيط المثانة والاحليل والصمام الالكتروني. فيزيولوجيته المرضية متعددة الأسباب والظواهر وعلاجه يتم حسب مضايقته وازعاجه وتأثيره على جودة الحياة بأبسط الوسائل وأقلها خطراً ومضاعفات كالتمارين للصمام وتدريب المثانة واستعمال عقار "دوكولستيبن" عندما يتوفر في الأسواق. وفي حال فشل العلاج غير الجراحي أو رفضه من قبل المريضة أو توقفها عن استعماله وإذا ما اختارت العلاج الجراحي فيمكن حقن المواد المضخمة حول الإحليل أو اجراء عملية مفتوحة خلف العانة لرفع المثانة والإحليل أو بغرز شريط تحت الاحليل موصول إلى العانة تحت الجلد مع نجاح كبير.
ان السلس البولي عند النساء حالة شائعة ومنتشرة عالميا تؤثر على جودة حياتهن وتسبب لهن الإحراج والاكتئاب والمشاكل العائلية والاجتماعية والزوجية وتمنعهن من الاستمتاع بحياة ممتعة وقد تؤدي إلى اصابتهن بالكسور في العظام نتيجة الانزلاق. ان هذه الحالة ليست طبيعية ولا يمكن اعتبارها نتيجة التقدم بالعمر وأمل شفائها، بمعونة الله سبحانه وتعالى بالوسائل الطبية أو الجراحية مرتفع جدا. فليس هنالك أي مبرر لأية امرأة تتخبط في براثن العذاب والشقاء نتيجة سلسلها.وإذا ما أردات الشفاء فما عليها،إلا أن تستشير الاخصائي في تلك الحالات لمناقشة سبل العلاج والاستفادة منه واستعادة متعتها وحيويتها وبهجتها وجودة حياتها واحترامها الذاتي إن شاء الله.

​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

مجهود قوووي 
متابعة معاكي


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

ميرسي ياجووو لتشجيعك ومتابعتك
ربنااا يوفقك داائمااا"


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

سلس البول

سلس البول أو (مشكلة عدم التحكم الكامل في البول) له علاجات كثيرة ويعتمد العلاج على معرفة السبب

فهناك أسباب كثيرة مثل:

1-اصابات الرأس والنخاع الشوكي.
مثل اعتلال في الأعصاب المغذية للمثانة أو الإحليل بسبب إصابة النخاع الشوكي أو أورام في المخ أو النخاع.

2-أمراض الشيخوخة في الجهاز العصبي، أو مرض الباركنسيون أو الشخص المصاب بالخرف
أو بعض الأشخاص لديهم صعوبات في التنقل والحركة.
وتسمى هذه الحالات بالسلس الوظيفي حيث لا يستطيع الشخص أن يذهب إلى دورة المياه بسبب عدم تقديره للوقت أو بسبب العجز أو الخرف.


3-تضخم البروستاتا، أو حصوات المثانة، أو عند ضعف عضلات المثانة :
كما هي الحال في مضاعفات داء السكري أو بعض الأورام.(ويسمى هذا السلس بالسلس الفائض)حيث تكون المثانة ممتلئة دائماً، وتسرب البول باستمرار

4-ضعف عضلات الحوض عند النساء بسبب الحمل والولادة.

5-عندما تصاب المرأة بتمزّق عند الولادة أو الجراحة:
فينشأ ممرٌ مباشرٌ ما بين المثانة البولية والأعضاء التناسلية فيخرج البول من هذا الممر إلى الخارج.
6-استعمال بعض الأدوية مثل مدرات البول، أو بسبب التهاب المسالك البولية، أو بسبب الإمساك الشديد:
ويكون هذا النوع من السلس مؤقتاً،ويسمى بالسلس العارض.

7-العطاس أو السعال أو الضحك أو الحمل:
وهذا يؤدي إلى زيادة الضغط على أسفل البطن والحوض ويكثر عند النساء ويسمى هذا السلس بالسلس الكربي.

8-مشكلة في العضلات وهذا يكون في حالة التصلب اللويحي.



والعلاج كما ذكرت لك يعتمد على السبب
فهناك:

1-العلاج بالتمارين لتقوية عضلات الحوض والمثانة

أ)ينام الشخص على ظهره والساقين مفتوحين ثم يحاول أن يقبض عضلات مجرى البول والمستقيم ( كأنه يحاول أن يمنع نزول البول والبراز ) ويحاول أن يحافظ على هذا الانقباض من 3 –5 ثواني ، ثم يستريح ضعف وقت الانقباض ( أي إذا كان وقت انقباض العضلة 3 ثوان يكون وقت الاسترخاء 6 ثوان ، ثم يكرر هذا التمرين مع التركيز على الإحساس بالعضلة ، وهي مشدودة ورؤيتها وهي تنقبض ، ثم وهي تسترخي ، أو الإحساس بهذا الانقباض بيده ( حول مجرى البول ) ثم الإحساس باسترخاء هذه العضلة ، وكبرنامج مقترح لتقوية هذه العضلات يمكن عمل أربع مجموعات من التمرين يومياً كل مجموعة تتكون من 10 انقباضات مستمرة ( من 3-5 ثوان ) مع فترة استرخاء بين كل انقباض كما سبق ومن 10 - 20 انقباض سريع ( انقباض سريع لمدة ثانية مثلاً ثم استرخاء سريع ) مع زيادة العدد في كل يوم بمعدل 10 انقباضات لكل مجموعة للوصول إلى 200 تكرار للتمرين يومياً على الأقل ( يمكن أن يكون هذا التكرار حسب قدرة المريض على أداءه تزداد تدريجياً ) . و يلاحظ أداء هذه التمرينات والمثانة غير ممتلئة .
ب)يمكن أداء نفس التمرين أثناء التبول ، حيث يقوم المريض أثناء نزول البول بمحاولة وقف نزوله ثم استمرار نزوله وتكرار ذلك عدة مرات . و يفضل أداء تمرينات تقوية عضلات أرضية الحوض في البداية من وضع النوم على الظهر أو الجنب ، حيث يكون ذلك أسهل ، ثم التدرج لأدائها أثناء الجلوس والوقوف. في بعض المرضى يحدث خروج للبول عند الحركة من وضع الجلوس للوقوف ، ولمقاومة هذه القابلية يمكن أداء الانقباض أثناء هذه الحركة لمنع هذا التسرب أثناء تغيير الوضع.
ت)التمرين المتدرج للعضلات المتحكمة في منع خروج البول ويسمى تمرين المصعد ( الأسانسير ):
حيث يتخيل المريض وكأنه يركب المصعد الذي يصعد من دور لآخر ويحاول أن يقبض هذه العضلات مع زيادة شدة الانقباض كلما صعد المصعد من دور لآخر ، ثم الاسترخاء التدريجي أيضاً للعضلات ، حيث يحاول الاسترخاء بشكل متدرج كلما نزل المصعد من دور لآخر .

2-العلاج بالعقاقير والأدوية:
فيمكن استعمال الأدوية لعلاج أنواع متعددة من السلس، فبعض الأدوية تقلل من تقلص عضلات المثانة، وأنواع أخرى تسبب تفريغاً أفضل للمثانة لمنع تجمع البول فيها، وأدوية أخرى تزيد من فعالية صمام الإحليل وتمنع تسرب البول من خلاله

3-العلاج بالأجهزة الإلكترونية(كالتحفيز الكهربائي):-

حيث يستعمل التيار الكهربائي ذو الشحنة القليلة لتنشيط عضلات الحوض، وتأتي النتائج مشابهة لنتائج التمارين. توضع الأقطاب الكهربائية في المهبل أو الشرج، وتعطي ذبذبات تثبط العضلات النشطة وتحفز صمام الإحليل. تستعمل هذه الطريقة لعلاج السلس الكربي والزحير البولي.

4-القسطرة لإفراغ المثانة:

ويستخدم إذا إذا كان السلس ناتجاً عن اعتلال في الأعصاب المغذية للمثانة أو الإحليل بسبب إصابة النخاع الشوكي أو أورام في المخ أو النخاع، فإنه يتم استعمال قسطرة لإفراغ المثانة، والقسطرة هي عبارة عن أنبوب بلاستيكي رفيع يدخل إلى المثانة من الإحليل لسحب البول ويتصل هذا الأنبوب بكيس بلاستيكي يتجمع فيه البول بعد سحبه، ويمكن استخدامه مرة واحدة أو أكثر، كما يمكن إزالته أو تركه لفترات معينة حسب الحاجة وحسب توجيه الطبيب. 

5-العلاج بالهرمونات:-
مثل الإستروجين حيث يساعد على تفعيل عضلات الحوض وإعادة نشاطها بعد توقف الدورة الشهرية.

6- العلاج بالحقن بالكولاجين: 
وهي مادة ليفية طبيعية تحقن تحت الجلد تعطي سماكة وقوة في منطقة الإحليل وماحو لها فتعطي الإحليل صلابة تمكنه من التقلص والإغلاق وتمنع تسرب البول من خلاله

7-العلاج بالجراحة:-
ويكون اللجوء للجراحة بعد فشل الوسائل الأخرى. وبما أن أكثر حالات السلس تنشأ من سقوط المثانة تجاه المهبل، فإن إرجاع المثانة وتثبيتها جراحياً تعتبر من أكثر العمليات التي تستعمل لعلاج السلس البولي عند النساء. وتعمل هذه العملية من خلال فتحة جراحية في المهبل أو في أسفل البطن. وفي بعض الأحيان يقوم الجراح بزرع صمام للإحليل ويتم التحكم بهذا الصمام بعد العملية بواسطة ملئه بالماء فيمنع السلس، ومن ثم إفراغه لتفريغ المثانة من البول. وتستعمل الجراحة لعلاج أورام البروستاتا.

8-تقليل شرب السوائل المدرة للبول:
مثل الشاي والقهوة والمشروبات الغازية.

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

أسباب نزول قطرات من البول بعد التبول

وهو ناتج من بقاء بعض النقط من البول في مجرى البول في الجزء الذي يلي العضلة القابضة، وهنا أحب أن أوضح أن البول يخزن بالمثانة أو كما يسميها البعض(حوض الماء).
وعند التبول يعبر البول من خلال مجرى البول أو ما يُسمى بالإحليل إلي الخارج، والتحكم الأساسي في البول يأتي من وجود عضلة قابضة في الجزء الأول من مجرى البول، وهذا الجزء حوله البروستاتة؛ ولهذا أي نقط من البول واقعة في مجرى البول التابع للبروستاتة لا يمكن أن يصل إلي الخارج بدون أمر مباشر من مخ الإنسان يأمر فيه العضلة القابضة بأن ترتخي فتفتح الطريق للبول للنزول، وهذا لابد أن يشعر به الإنسان، ولكن عندما تتجمع نقط من البول في مجرى البول بعد منطقة العضلة القابضة فهنا فقط من الممكن أن ينزل بدون أن يشعر به الشخص أحيانا.
ومن الممكن تجنب هذا بالانتظار قليلا لبعض الثواني بعد التبول مع دفع هذه النقط من خلال الكحة مثلا، ومن الممكن تدليك مجرى البول مع عدم الضغط،
وهنا أود أن أنبه إلي شيء هام جدا، فغالبا لا يحدث هذا إلا إذا تم الضغط على مجرى البول بشيء أثناء التبول، وهو ما يؤدي إلى أن معظم البول ينزل كالمعتاد، ولكن النقط الأخيرة تحتجز؛ لأن قوة الدفع بها تكون ضعيفة.
وأكثر الأسباب شيوعا للضغط على مجرى البول يكون عند التبول في وضع الوقوف عندما يحدث أن يضع الرجل ملابسه (الغيار الداخلي) أسفل مجرى البول أو أسفل كيس الصفن، وهنا يضغط "الأستك" المتواجد بالغيار الداخلي على مجرى البول، ويحتجز بعض النقط، وتنزل هذه النقط بعد أن ينتهي الرجل من وضع ملابسه الداخلية في وضعها الطبيعي، وهنا ننصح بالتبول في وضع الجلوس إن أمكن، وإن لم يتيسر ذلك فيراعي عدم الضغط على مجرى البول أثناء الوقوف للتبول، لا باليد ولا بالملابس الداخلية كما يحدث أحيانا. 

________________________________

ملاحظة: إذا كانت القطرات التي تنزل بعد الانتهاء من البول لزجة أو شفافة فإنه يكون مذي أو ودي وليس بولآ. 
فالمذي يتميز عن البول بخاصتين هامتين: 
الأولى: أن المذي به بعض اللزوجة، وليس كالبول الذي يشبه الماء في عدم وجود لزوجة. 
الثانية: أن المذي شفاف، والبول لا يكون شفافا إلا إذا شرب الشخص الكثير من السوائل، كما أن البول عادة يكون أصفر بدرجات مختلفة.
وهو لا يعد مرضا على الإطلاق،

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

أسباب خروج سائل ابيض بعد التبول له إحتمالان:

1-الإحتمال الأول أن يكون (المذي) وهو سائل يفرز من غدة البروستات ويكون لزجآ وهنا لا تعتبر هذه الحالة مرضية.
والحكم الشرعي أنه لا يحتاج إلى الغسل لأنه ليس مني ولكنه يحتاج إلى الوضوء وتطهير الملابس باليد بعد وضع ماء في كف اليد.

2-الإحتمال الاخر:أن يكون هناك التهاب بمجرى البول بميكروب يدعى "كلامديا" وهذا النوع يتسبب في حرقة بمقدمة العضو الذكري
ويتم اكتشافه عن طريق تحليل مسح مجرى البول وإجراء مزرعة له 
بالإضافة إلى تحليل خاص بالدم يسمى بتحليل (كلامديا أنتجن) و(أنتبودي)
وفي هذه الحالة يكون العلاج بمضاد حيوي إسمه (فبراميسين).

نقطة انتهى بنعمة الرب اتمنى ان تكونوا استفدت​


----------

